# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Bible Verse of the Day

## donnay

1 Peter 2:15-16 (KJV)

For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men: As free, and not using your liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.

----------


## donnay

Job 37:5-6  (KJV)

“God thundereth marvellously with his voice; great things doeth he, which we cannot comprehend. For he saith to the snow, Be thou on the earth; likewise to the small rain, and to the great rain of his strength.”

----------


## pcosmar

> Job 37:5-6  (KJV)
> 
> “God thundereth marvellously with his voice; great things doeth he, which we cannot comprehend. For he saith to the snow, Be thou on the earth; likewise to the small rain, and to the great rain of his strength.”


Caution with the Book of Job. please (I spent years there)

these are the words of Elihu,, and not all is correct. God rebuked them for their ignorance and Job prayed for his friends forgiveness.

----------


## donnay

> Caution with the Book of Job. please (I spent years there)
> 
> these are the words of Elihu,, and not all is correct. God rebuked them for their ignorance and Job prayed for his friends forgiveness.


Could you explain a little more.  Is it from the KJV or NIV?

----------


## pcosmar

> Could you explain a little more.  Is it from the KJV or NIV?


Same difference,,

There is much in the Book of Job that is the blathering of Job's "friends". Not all is true,, and God rebuked them for speaking of things they knew nothing about.

This is a problem with taking scripture out of context.




> After the Lord had said these things to Job, he said to Eliphaz the Temanite, “*I am angry with you and your two friends, because you have not spoken the truth about me, as my servant Job has.*  So now take seven bulls and seven rams and go to my servant Job and sacrifice a burnt offering for yourselves. My servant Job will pray for you, and I will accept his prayer and not deal with you according to your folly. You have not spoken the truth about me, as my servant Job has.”  So Eliphaz the Temanite, Bildad the Shuhite and Zophar the Naamathite did what the Lord told them; and the Lord accepted Job’s prayer.


There is a wealth of treasure in that book,, but it requires caution. Not all is true.

----------


## donnay

> Same difference,,
> 
> There is much in the Book of Job that is the blathering of Job's "friends". Not all is true,, and God rebuked them for speaking of things they knew nothing about.
> 
> This is a problem with taking scripture out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of treasure in that book,, but it requires caution.



I understanding what you mean, but I respectfully disagree, there is a huge difference in the KJV and the NIV.  

The KJV Companion Bible and Strong's Exhaustive Concordance are great tools with breaking it all down as far as the Hebrew, Greek, Aramaic and Chaldean translations and transliterations. 

I stick with the 1611 KJV because it's translation were locked in, in accordance to the Mosera.

There is a great difference between the two:

2 Timothy 2:15 (KJV)
15 Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.

 2 Timothy 2:15 (NIV)
15 Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who does not need to be ashamed and who correctly handles the word of truth.

----------


## tod evans

> I understanding what you mean, but I respectfully disagree, there is a huge difference in the KJV and the NIV.  
> 
> The KJV Companion Bible and Strong's Exhaustive Concordance are great tools with breaking it all down as far as the Hebrew, Greek, Aramaic and Chaldean translations and transliterations. 
> 
> I stick with the 1611 KJV because it's translation were locked in, in accordance to the Mosera.
> 
> There is a great difference between the two


Pull up AF's favorite Romans 13, the NIV bastardization reads completely differently than King James. "Higher Power" vs "Governing Authorities" it's no wonder so many feel free to twist this particular passage to suit their ends.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I understanding what you mean, but I respectfully disagree, there is a huge difference in the KJV and the NIV.  
> 
> The KJV Companion Bible and Strong's Exhaustive Concordance are great tools with breaking it all down as far as the Hebrew, Greek, Aramaic and Chaldean translations and transliterations. 
> 
> I stick with the 1611 KJV because it's translation were locked in, in accordance to the Mosera.
> 
> There is a great difference between the two:
> 
> 2 Timothy 2:15 (KJV)
> ...


Speaking for myself, I've realized that the KJV was restructured in order to defend the position/authority of King James I.  The term "authorized" also gives it a false sense of authenticity because of that. It's about a half dozen linguistics removed from the original Greek writings on top of that which, themselves, are derived from the Hebrew and Aramaic texts. Which are gone, I suppose. Even with all of that, though, it's still the closest English translation from the Greek texts and likely the only one suitable for any kind of serious study. 

I don't know, donnay. I've got so many danged bibles here. I was thinking about cracking open this early Protestant one. It's a little lighter than the Catholic one. 

I wish I had the original Greek manuscripts with the Aramaic and Hebrew linguistics.

----------


## donnay

> Pull up AF's favorite Romans 13, the NIV bastardization reads completely differently than King James. "Higher Power" vs "Governing Authorities" it's no wonder so many feel free to twist this particular passage to suit their ends.


I absolutely agree.  Even the false teachings of a Rapture Doctrine.  

Ezekiel 13:20 (KJV)
“Wherefore thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I am against your pillows, wherewith ye there hunt the souls to make them fly, and I will tear them from your arms, and will let the souls go, even the souls that ye hunt to make them fly.”

Ezekiel 13:20 (NIV)

20 “‘Therefore this is what the Sovereign Lord says: I am against your magic charms with which you ensnare people like birds and I will tear them from your arms; I will set free the people that you ensnare like birds. 

Excellent break down here:  http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...e-rapture.html

----------


## donnay

> Speaking for myself, I've realized that the KJV was restructured in order to defend the position/authority of King James I.  The term "authorized" also gives it a false sense of authenticity because of that. It's about a half dozen linguistics removed from the original Greek writings on top of that which, themselves, are derived from the Hebrew and Aramaic texts. Which are gone, I suppose. Even with all of that, though, it's still the closest English translation from the Greek texts and likely the only one suitable for any kind of serious study. 
> 
> I don't know, donnay. I've got so many danged bibles here. I was thinking about cracking open this early Protestant one. It's a little lighter than the Catholic one.


Oh I understand.  It was done to keep people in a perpetual state of confusion..which is being done deliberately, mind you.  So long as you have people confused about God's word they lose interest and begin to question everything.  All I can say is pray to the Heavenly Father to lead, guide and direct you.

----------


## pcosmar

I actually prefer the KJV, but read several. and quote what is at hand when pertinent.

The Spirit can overcome Babel.

----------


## donnay

> I actually prefer the KJV, but read several. and quote what is at hand when pertinent.
> 
> The Spirit can overcome Babel.




The flesh has a hard time, though.  That is why we need to beware of false teachings and Traditions of men, that make void the word of God.



 2 Peter 2 (KJV)

2 But there were false prophets also among the people, even as there shall be false teachers among you, who privily shall bring in damnable heresies, even denying the Lord that bought them, and bring upon themselves swift destruction.

2 And many shall follow their pernicious ways; by reason of whom the way of truth shall be evil spoken of.

3 And through covetousness shall they with feigned words make merchandise of you: whose judgment now of a long time lingereth not, and their damnation slumbereth not.  ( *read more* )

 Jeremiah 23:2-4 (KJV)
23 Woe be unto the pastors that destroy and scatter the sheep of my pasture! saith the Lord.

2 Therefore thus saith the Lord God of Israel against the pastors that feed my people; Ye have scattered my flock, and driven them away, and have not visited them: behold, I will visit upon you the evil of your doings, saith the Lord.

3 And I will gather the remnant of my flock out of all countries whither I have driven them, and will bring them again to their folds; and they shall be fruitful and increase.

4 And I will set up shepherds over them which shall feed them: and they shall fear no more, nor be dismayed, neither shall they be lacking, saith the Lord.

Mark 7:13 (KJV)
13 Making the word of God of none effect through your tradition, which ye have delivered: and many such like things do ye.”

1 Peter 4:17 (KJV)
17 For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Oh I understand.  It was done to keep people in a perpetual state of confusion..which is being done deliberately, mind you.  So long as you have people confused about God's word they lose interest and begin to question everything.  All I can say is pray to the Heavenly Father to lead, guide and direct you.


Mhm. Yeah, I agree. This is something that is critical to at least recognize and consider during study, though. Most bibles are restructured several lingustics apart from the originals and tailored to the government authority of the day.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:18 (KJV)

“For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh, but quickened by the Spirit:”

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:14-15. (1611 KJV )
14 Doe all things without murmurings, and disputings:

15 That yee may bee blamelesse and harmelesse, the sonnes of God, without rebuke, in the middes of a crooked and peruerse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:105 (KJV)
105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.

----------


## donnay

John 17:17 (KJV)
17 Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth.

----------


## The One

Ezekiel 25:17--The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.  Blessed is he who in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brothers keeper and the finder of lost children, and I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers, and you will know my name is The Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.

----------


## donnay

> Ezekiel 25:17--The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.  Blessed is he who in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brothers keeper and the finder of lost children, and I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers, and you will know my name is The Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.



Ezekiel 25:17 (KJV)
17 And I will execute great vengeance upon them with furious rebukes; and they shall know that I am the Lord, when I shall lay my vengeance upon them.

----------


## The One

> Ezekiel 25:17 (KJV)
> 17 And I will execute great vengeance upon them with furious rebukes; and they shall know that I am the Lord, when I shall lay my vengeance upon them.



Are you questioning Jules?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Psalm 119:105 (KJV)
> 105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.


This verse reminds me of when the kids were little and got dismissed during Mass right before Communion. They would sing this on the way out - they were so cute.





My favorite

One Corinthians 13 

13 If I speak in the tongues[a] of men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. 3 If I give all I possess to the poor and give over my body to hardship that I may boast,[b] but do not have love, I gain nothing.

4 Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. 5 It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. 6 Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. 7 It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.

8 Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. 9 For we know in part and we prophesy in part, 10 but when completeness comes, what is in part disappears. 11 When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put the ways of childhood behind me. 12 For now we see only a reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known.

13 And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.

----------


## Suzanimal

I struggled with with forgiving people when I was younger. I think the most important life lesson I've ever learned it how to forgive. Not only others but myself. I like what the Bible says about forgiveness. Since I've learned that life skill, I rarely get angry. I say what I have to say to that person and move on and I forgive whether they want it or not. When I've done something $#@!ty, I try to make it right. Yesterday, I was mean to Mr Animal. When he got up, he started talking about that stupid car before I had my coffee and I told him I didn't give a $#@! about the car. It hurt his feelings because he was trying to make the car nice for me and I wasn't being very grateful after he had worked so hard on it. I could tell he was hurt because he just walked off with a hung dog look. I went upstairs and apologized to him. I even kissed him on the head while he was pooping and didn't complain about the stink. I'm such a good person, lol. 

Ephesians 4:31-32 (NIV)

31 Get rid of all bitterness, rage and anger, brawling and slander, along with every form of malice. 32 Be kind and compassionate to one another, forgiving each other, just as in Christ God forgave you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 1:1-2  (KJV)
1 Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.
2 But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 95:1-2 (KJV)
95 O come, let us sing unto the Lord: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.
2 Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:4-5  (KJV)
4 I thank my God always on your behalf, for the grace of God which is given you by Jesus Christ;
5 That in every thing ye are enriched by him, in all utterance, and in all knowledge;

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:15 (KJV)
15 And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 100:4-5 (KJV)
4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.
5 For the Lord is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 2:6-7 (KJV)
6 As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him:
7 Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## tod evans

For Suz today a Commandment instead of a verse;

Thou shalt not kill.

----------


## Suzanimal

> For Suz today a Commandment instead of a verse;
> 
> Thou shalt not kill.


I'm not going to covet my neighbor's ass. (It's huge) That's about the only commandment I can commit to at this point.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:17 (KJV)
17 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:28 (KJV)
28 Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear:

----------


## Superfluous Man

Isaiah 24:21-23
21 In that day the Lord will punish
    the powers in the heavens above
    and the kings on the earth below.
22 They will be herded together
    like prisoners bound in a dungeon;
they will be shut up in prison
    and be punished after many days.
23 The moon will be dismayed,
    the sun ashamed;
for the Lord Almighty will reign
    on Mount Zion and in Jerusalem,
    and before its elders—with great glory.


I like how that passage shows us that the kings of the earth are not the good guys, but the bad guys, and that they are associated with satanic powers (powers in the heavens above), with the one sole exception of the Lord as the only good king.

----------


## Suzanimal

A donkey's burial is too good for Castro.

Jeremiah 22:18-19

18 Therefore thus says the LORD in regard to Jehoiakim the son of Josiah, king of Judah, "They will not lament for him: 'Alas, my brother!' or, 'Alas, sister!' They will not lament for him: 'Alas for the master!' or, 'Alas for his splendor!' 19 "He will be buried with a donkey's burial, Dragged off and thrown out beyond the gates of Jerusalem.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:16 (KJV)
16 Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:8 (KJV)
8 Give thanks unto the Lord, call upon his name, make known his deeds among the people.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 136:1 (KJV)
136 O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:10-11 (KJV)
10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.
11 Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness,

----------


## donnay

John 1:1-2 (KJV)
1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
2 The same was in the beginning with God.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 1:1-2 (KJV)
1 God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets,
2 Hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds;

----------


## oyarde

Isaiah 5:8

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hebrews 1:1-2 (KJV)
> 1 God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets,
> 2 Hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds;


I don't even know what that means.

----------


## MelissaWV

These were the spoils which remained of the plunder taken by the fighting men: 675,000 sheep, 72,000 cattle, 61,000 donkeys, and as for persons, 32,000 young women who had had no intercourse with a man.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Isaiah 24:21-23
> 21 In that day the Lord will punish
>     the powers in the heavens above
>     and the kings on the earth below.
> 22 They will be herded together
>     like prisoners bound in a dungeon;
> they will be shut up in prison
>     and be punished after many days.
> 23 The moon will be dismayed,
> ...


Excellent post.  +rep

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't even know what that means.


Okay, now it makes sense. I saw it earlier and tried to figure it out on my own. I finally gave up and looked for a different translation. I'm not crazy about KJV.

Hebrews 1:1-2 (NIV)

God’s Final Word: His Son
1 In the past God spoke to our ancestors through the prophets at many times and in various ways, 2 but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed heir of all things, and through whom also he made the universe.

----------


## donnay

> Okay, now it makes sense. I saw it earlier and tried to figure it out on my own. I finally gave up and looked for a different translation. I'm not crazy about KJV.
> 
> Hebrews 1:1-2 (NIV)
> 
> God’s Final Word: His Son
> 1 In the past God spoke to our ancestors through the prophets at many times and in various ways, 2 but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed heir of all things, and through whom also he made the universe.


The NIV has some really bad translations.  The study tools I like to use when I study the Bible is the Strong's Exhaustive Concordance and a KJV Companion Bible to get the best translation of the Hebrew, Greek and Aramaic translations.

----------


## pcosmar

> The NIV has some really bad translations.  The study tools I like to use when I study the Bible is the Strong's Exhaustive Concordance and a KJV Companion Bible to get the best translation of the Hebrew, Greek and Aramaic translations.


Imperfect as us..

AS IS ALL HUMAN LANGUAGE, and every translation since

The Word and Spirit can transcend that..
Heck.. I trust on it.

I once had an 8 Translation,, and it was handy at times.  Kind of a fuller view..but it changed nothing.


I have Bibletime.. but often a quick query online will give me whatever scripture comes to mind..

How cool is that

----------


## donnay

John 6:35 (KJV)
35 And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

----------


## donnay

John 8:12 (KJV)
12 Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

----------


## donnay

John 10:7 (KJV)
7 Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I say unto you, I am the door of the sheep.

----------


## oyarde

> I don't even know what that means.


Try this one . You will get it .   2 Thessolonians 3:10 .

----------


## oyarde

> These were the spoils which remained of the plunder taken by the fighting men: 675,000 sheep, 72,000 cattle, 61,000 donkeys, and as for persons, 32,000 young women who had had no intercourse with a man.


I might be able to get ya a good deal on a donkey.

----------


## donnay

John 10:14-15 (KJV)
14 I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am known of mine.
15 As the Father knoweth me, even so know I the Father: and I lay down my life for the sheep.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25 (KJV)
25 Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:

----------


## Sola_Fide

> John 10:14-15 (KJV)
> 14 I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am known of mine.
> 15 As the Father knoweth me, even so know I the Father: and I lay down my life for the sheep.


That's right.   Jesus lays down His life for His sheep only, not every person in the world.

----------


## donnay

> That's right.   Jesus lays down His life for His sheep only, not every person in the world.


For ANYONE who accepts Jesus as their savior.


John 3:16-17 (KJV)

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> For ANYONE who accepts Jesus as their savior.
> 
> 
> John 3:16-17 (KJV)
> 
> 16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
> 
> 17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.


A person who accepts Jesus is a sheep.  Jesus knows His sheep and His sheep know Him.  The sheep hear his voice and He lays down His life only for them.  You just quoted the verse that said that.

----------


## donnay

> A person who accepts Jesus is a sheep.  Jesus knows His sheep and His sheep know Him.  The sheep hear his voice and He lays down His life only for them.  You just quoted the verse that said that.


You remind me of another scripture lawyer who takes scripture and twist it to make his point.

The verse is a metaphor.    Jesus is the Shepherd and the sheep are those who follow him.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> You remind me of another scripture lawyer who takes scripture and twist it to make his point.
> 
> The verse is a metaphor.    Jesus is the Shepherd and the sheep are those who follow him.


Regardless, Jesus says He lays down His life for His sheep.  Jesus does not lay down His life for those who do not follow Him.  The Bible teaches particular atonement.

----------


## donnay

> Regardless, Jesus says He lays down His life for His sheep.  Jesus does not lay down His life for those who do not follow Him.  The Bible teaches particular atonement.


There you go again twisting it to make things more complicated than it really is.

Get thee hence, Sola_fide!


Matthew 4:10 (KJV)
10 Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> There you go again twisting it to make things more complicated than it really is.
> 
> Get thee hence, Sola_fide!
> 
> 
> Matthew 4:10 (KJV)
> 10 Then saith Jesus unto him, Get thee hence, Satan: for it is written, Thou shalt worship the Lord thy God, and him only shalt thou serve.


I'm making it more ...difficult? 

How? 

What is difficult about "I lay down my life for my sheep"?

----------


## donnay

John 14:6 (KJV)
6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

----------


## donnay

John 15:5 (KJV)
5 I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 18:15 (KJV)
15 The Lord thy God will raise up unto thee a Prophet from the midst of thee, of thy brethren, like unto me; unto him ye shall hearken;

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 7:14  (KJV)
14 Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 4:4-5 (KJV)
4 But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law,
5 To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 2:4-6 (KJV)
4 And when he had gathered all the chief priests and scribes of the people together, he demanded of them where Christ should be born.
5 And they said unto him, In Bethlehem of Judaea: for thus it is written by the prophet,
6 And thou Bethlehem, in the land of Juda, art not the least among the princes of Juda: for out of thee shall come a Governor, that shall rule my people Israel.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:26-28  (KJV)
26 And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,
27 To a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.
28 And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:30-33 (KJV)
30 And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favour with God.
31 And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name Jesus.
32 He shall be great, and shall be called the Son of the Highest: and the Lord God shall give unto him the throne of his father David:
33 And he shall reign over the house of Jacob for ever; and of his kingdom there shall be no end.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:46-47 (KJV)
46 And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord,
47 And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 1:20-21  (KJV)
20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.
21 And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Jesus: for he shall save his people from their sins.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:68-70 (KJV)
68 Blessed be the Lord God of Israel; for he hath visited and redeemed his people,
69 And hath raised up an horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David;
70 As he spake by the mouth of his holy prophets, which have been since the world began:

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:76-78 (KJV)
76 And thou, child, shalt be called the prophet of the Highest: for thou shalt go before the face of the Lord to prepare his ways;
77 To give knowledge of salvation unto his people by the remission of their sins,
78 Through the tender mercy of our God; whereby the dayspring from on high hath visited us,

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:1 (KJV)
2 And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be taxed.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:6-7 (KJV)
6 And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.
7 And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:8-11  (KJV)
8 And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.
9 And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.
10 And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.
11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:11-14  (KJV)
11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.
12 And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.
13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying,
14 Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:15-20  (KJV)
15 And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us.
16 And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.
17 And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child.
18 And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds.
19 But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.
20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 9:6  (KJV)
6 For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:28-32  (KJV)
28 Then took he him up in his arms, and blessed God, and said,
29 Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word:
30 For mine eyes have seen thy salvation,
31 Which thou hast prepared before the face of all people;
32 A light to lighten the Gentiles, and the glory of thy people Israel.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:1-2  (KJV)
103 Bless the Lord, O my soul: and all that is within me, bless his holy name.
2 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:3-8  (KJV)
3 Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases;
4 Who redeemeth thy life from destruction; who crowneth thee with lovingkindness and tender mercies;
5 Who satisfieth thy mouth with good things; so that thy youth is renewed like the eagle's.
6 The Lord executeth righteousness and judgment for all that are oppressed.
7 He made known his ways unto Moses, his acts unto the children of Israel.
8 The Lord is merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.

----------


## donnay

John 14:1-3  (KJV)
14 Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.
2 In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.
3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33  (KJV)
33 These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:16   (KJV)
16 Thus saith the Lord, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters;


Isaiah 43:18-19   (KJV)
18 Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old.
19 Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:17  (KJV)
17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:12  (KJV)
12 So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12  (KJV)
11 For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men,
12 Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

----------


## donnay

Micah 6:8  (KJV)
8 He hath shewed thee, O man, what is good; and what doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy, and to walk humbly with thy God?

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 1:16-17  (KJV)
16 Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of your doings from before mine eyes; cease to do evil;
17 Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:13  (KJV)
13 Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:1-2  (KJV)
5 Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children;
2 And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.

----------


## donnay

Amos 5:14-15  (KJV)
14 Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the Lord, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken.
15 Hate the evil, and love the good, and establish judgment in the gate: it may be that the Lord God of hosts will be gracious unto the remnant of Joseph.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:19-21 (KJV)
19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:
20 But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:
21 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:15-16  (KJV)
15 But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation;
16 Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 118:5-6 (KJV)
5 I called upon the Lord in distress: the Lord answered me, and set me in a large place.
6 The Lord is on my side; I will not fear: what can man do unto me?

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:26-28 (KJV)
26 For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus.
27 For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.
28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:19-20  (KJV)
19 To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.
20 Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:20-21  (KJV)
20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?
21 And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.

----------


## donnay

John 8:31-32  (KJV)
31 Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;
32 And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:16 (KJV)
16 This I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:14-16  (KJV)
14 Do all things without murmurings and disputings:
15 That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world;
16 Holding forth the word of life; that I may rejoice in the day of Christ, that I have not run in vain, neither laboured in vain.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:13  (KJV)
13 There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:12 (KJV)
12 Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.

----------


## donnay

James 1:2-3  (KJV)
2 My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations;
3 Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:7-8  (KJV)
7 Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.
8 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:7-8  (KJV)
7 Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:
8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.

----------


## donnay

James 1:5  (KJV)
5 If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:1 (KJV)
6 Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:8 (KJV)
8 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.

----------


## donnay

James 4:10 (KJV)
10 Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

----------


## follybind

Feel blessed with the verse

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:12-13 (KJV)
12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.
13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

----------


## donnay

John 4:24 (KJV)
24 God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

----------


## donnay

Mark 9:35 (KJV)
35 And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, the same shall be last of all, and servant of al

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:2 (KJV)
2 With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 86:5 (KJV)
5 For thou, Lord, art good, and ready to forgive; and plenteous in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 6:4-5 (KJV)
4 Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God is one Lord:
5 And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 2:9 (KJV)
9 But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 59:16 (KJV)
16 But I will sing of thy power; yea, I will sing aloud of thy mercy in the morning: for thou hast been my defence and refuge in the day of my trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:1-2 (KJV)
18 I will love thee, O Lord, my strength.
2 The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:4-5 (KJV)
4 For the word of the Lord is right; and all his works are done in truth.
5 He loveth righteousness and judgment: the earth is full of the goodness of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:21 (KJV)
21 He that followeth after righteousness and mercy findeth life, righteousness, and honour.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 97:10 (KJV)
10 Ye that love the Lord, hate evil: he preserveth the souls of his saints; he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked.

----------


## donnay

8 Feb (Website was down)

Matthew 5:43-45 (KJV)
43 Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;
45 That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 1:3 (KJV)
3 We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth;

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 8 Feb (Website was down)
> 
> Matthew 5:43-45 (KJV)
> 43 Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
> 44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;
> 45 That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.


The toughest row to hoe.  An enemy has an issue with God, not me. I just happen to be a convenient target, something their manifested fear can lock onto.

----------


## donnay

> The toughest row to hoe.  An enemy has an issue with God, not me. I just happen to be a convenient target, something their manifested fear can lock onto.


Psalm 144

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:1-3 (KJV)
13 Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal.
2 And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing.
3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:4-5 (KJV)
4 Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up,
5 Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil;

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:6-7 (KJV)
6 Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth;
7 Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16 (KJV)
16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

John 13:34-35 (KJV)
34 A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another.
35 By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:10 (KJV)
10 Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:11 (KJV)
11 For this is the message that ye heard from the beginning, that we should love one another.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:35 (KJV)
35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?

----------


## jllundqu

> You should not let a sorceress live. (Exodus 22:17 NAB)


lol

----------


## jllundqu

My wife has some splaining to DO!!!!!!  lmao




> But if this charge is true (that she wasn’t a virgin on her wedding night), and evidence of the girls virginity is not found, they shall bring the girl to the entrance of her fathers house and there her townsman shall stone her to death, because she committed a crime against Israel by her unchasteness in her father’s house.  Thus shall you purge the evil from your midst. (Deuteronomy  22:20-21 NAB)

----------


## donnay

> You should not let a sorceress live. (Exodus 22:17 NAB)
> 			
> 		
> 
> lol




Exodus 22:17-19 (KJV)
17 If her father utterly refuse to give her unto him, he shall pay money according to the dowry of virgins.

----------


## donnay

> My wife has some splaining to DO!!!!!!  lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				But if this charge is true (that she wasn’t a virgin on her wedding night), and evidence of the girls virginity is not found, they shall bring the girl to the entrance of her fathers house and there her townsman shall stone her to death, because she committed a crime against Israel by her unchasteness in her father’s house. Thus shall you purge the evil from your midst. (Deuteronomy 22:20-21 NAB)



Deuteronomy 22:20-21 (KJV)
21 Then they shall bring out the damsel to the door of her father's house, and the men of her city shall stone her with stones that she die: because she hath wrought folly in Israel, to play the whore in her father's house: so shalt thou put evil away from among you.
22 If a man be found lying with a woman married to an husband, then they shall both of them die, both the man that lay with the woman, and the woman: so shalt thou put away evil from Israel.

Lots of things lost in the translation.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:38-39 (KJV)
38 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,
39 Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:11-12 (KJV)
11 Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.
12 No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:9 (KJV)
9 He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth very friends.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:9-10 (KJV)
9 For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if there be any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
10 Love worketh no ill to his neighbour: therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.

----------


## pcosmar

> Romans 13:9-10 (KJV)
> 9 For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if there be any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
> 10 Love worketh no ill to his neighbour: *therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.*


For those obsessed with the law..

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Romans 13:9-10 (KJV)
> 9 For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if there be any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.
> 10 Love worketh no ill to his neighbour: therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.


 _fulfilling of the law_
Also known as paying the market price, or _attempting_ to reciprocate/compensate Jesus paying the market price for my life.  In my own case, I always come up short, can't figure it out.  lol 
There is no _obsession_ with the market price, it's just how the market works.
Gift of grace in a _law of the jungle_, fallen world -it's _naturally_ going to be scary and thought provoking. 

_ 1 Peter 1:18-20 (NIV)

18 For you know that it was not with perishable things such as silver or gold that you were redeemed from the empty way of life handed down to you from your ancestors, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, a lamb without blemish or defect. 20 He was chosen before the creation of the world, but was revealed in these last times for your sake._

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:18 (KJV)
18 There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:22 (KJV)
22 Do they not err that devise evil? but mercy and truth shall be to them that devise good.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:11-13 (KJV)
11 For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.
12 Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you.
13 And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 22:37-39 (KJV)
37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.
38 This is the first and great commandment.
39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:9 (KJV)
9 In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:18 (KJV)
18 My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:7 (KJV)
7 For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 73:25-26 (KJV)
25 Whom have I in heaven but thee? and there is none upon earth that I desire beside thee.
26 My flesh and my heart faileth: but God is the strength of my heart, and my portion for ever.

----------


## donnay

Job 23:10-11 (KJV)
10 But he knoweth the way that I take: when he hath tried me, I shall come forth as gold.
11 My foot hath held his steps, his way have I kept, and not declined.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 55:8-9 (KJV)
8 For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the Lord.
9 For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9 (KJV)
9 Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 6:6-7 (KJV)
6 And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart:
7 And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 25:1 (KJV)
25 O Lord, thou art my God; I will exalt thee, I will praise thy name; for thou hast done wonderful things; thy counsels of old are faithfulness and truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:23-24 (KJV)
23 Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts:
24 And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 1:3-4 (KJV)
3 Blessed be God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;
4 Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:9 (KJV)
9 Who hath saved us, and called us with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began,

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:15 (KJV)
15 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 7:9 (KJV)
9 Know therefore that the Lord thy God, he is God, the faithful God, which keepeth covenant and mercy with them that love him and keep his commandments to a thousand generations;

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:4 (KJV)
4 Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.

----------


## alivecream

Joshua 1:9 is my encouraging bible verse for the day.


"Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go.”

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:28 (KJV)
28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:5-8 (KJV)
5 And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge;
6 And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness;
7 And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.
8 For if these things be in you, and abound, they make you that ye shall neither be barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## Superfluous Man

Ecclesiastes 5:8
 If you see the oppression of the poor, and the violent perversion of justice and righteousness in a province, do not marvel at the matter; for high official watches over high official, and higher officials are over them.

----------


## donnay

> Ecclesiastes 5:8
>  If you see the oppression of the poor, and the violent perversion of justice and righteousness in a province, do not marvel at the matter; for high official watches over high official, and higher officials are over them.


Ecclesiastes 5:8 (KJV)
8 If thou seest the oppression of the poor, and violent perverting of judgment and justice in a province, marvel not at the matter: for he that is higher than the highest regardeth; and there be higher than they.

----------


## pcosmar

> Ecclesiastes 5:8 (KJV)
> 8 If thou seest the oppression of the poor, and violent perverting of judgment and justice in a province, marvel not at the matter: for he that is higher than the highest regardeth; and there be higher than they.





> For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

----------


## donnay

Acts 4:10  (KJV)
10 Be it known unto you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom ye crucified, whom God raised from the dead, even by him doth this man stand here before you whole.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:12 (KJV)
12 Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 23:1-3 (KJV)
23 The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.
3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

----------


## donnay

Romans 15:13 (KJV)
13 Now the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, that ye may abound in hope, through the power of the Holy Spirit..

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:22-23 (KJV)
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith,
23 Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:2-3 (KJV)
2 As newborn babes, desire the sincere milk of the word, that ye may grow thereby:
3 If so be ye have tasted that the Lord is gracious.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 17:7-8 (KJV)
7 Blessed is the man that trusteth in the Lord, and whose hope the Lord is.
8 For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:10-11 (KJV)
10 Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.
11 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

James 1:12 (KJV)
12 Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 6:23  (KJV)
23 For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:9 (KJV)
9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:29 (KJV)
29 For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:7 (KJV)
7 In God is my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength, and my refuge, is in God.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 2:5-6 (KJV)
5 For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus;
6 Who gave himself a ransom for all, to be testified in due time.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:21 (KJV)
21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 53:3-4 (KJV)
3 He is despised and rejected of men; a man of sorrows, and acquainted with grief: and we hid as it were our faces from him; he was despised, and we esteemed him not.
4 Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrows: yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 53:5-6 (KJV)
5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.
6 All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way; and the Lord hath laid on him the iniquity of us all.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 14:1 (KJV)
14 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 2 Corinthians 5:21 (KJV)
> 21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.


Two Corinthians, my favorite book.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 20:17-19 (KJV)
17 And Jesus going up to Jerusalem took the twelve disciples apart in the way, and said unto them,
18 Behold, we go up to Jerusalem; and the Son of man shall be betrayed unto the chief priests and unto the scribes, and they shall condemn him to death,
19 And shall deliver him to the Gentiles to mock, and to scourge, and to crucify him: and the third day he shall rise again.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:2 (KJV)
2 Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:7  (KJV)
7 In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace;

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:14-15 (KJV)
14 For the love of Christ constraineth us; because we thus judge, that if one died for all, then were all dead:
15 And that he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:16  (KJV)
16 Hereby perceive we the love of God, because he laid down his life for us: and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 2:20 (KJV)
20 I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:10  (KJV)
10 For if, when we were enemies, we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we shall be saved by his life.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Today's lectionary:
*Isaiah 66:10-24King James Version (KJV)* 10 Rejoice ye with Jerusalem, and be glad with her, all ye that love her: rejoice for joy with her, all ye that mourn for her:
11 That  ye may suck, and be satisfied with the breasts of her consolations;  that ye may milk out, and be delighted with the abundance of her glory.
12 For thus saith the Lord,  Behold, I will extend peace to her like a river, and the glory of the  Gentiles like a flowing stream: then shall ye suck, ye shall be borne  upon her sides, and be dandled upon her knees.
13 As one whom his mother comforteth, so will I comfort you; and ye shall be comforted in Jerusalem.
14 And when ye see this, your heart shall rejoice, and your bones shall flourish like an herb: and the hand of the Lord shall be known toward his servants, and his indignation toward his enemies.
15 For, behold, the Lord will come with fire, and with his chariots like a whirlwind, to render his anger with fury, and his rebuke with flames of fire.
16 For by fire and by his sword will the Lord plead with all flesh: and the slain of the Lord shall be many.
17 They  that sanctify themselves, and purify themselves in the gardens behind  one tree in the midst, eating swine's flesh, and the abomination, and  the mouse, shall be consumed together, saith the Lord.
18 For  I know their works and their thoughts: it shall come, that I will  gather all nations and tongues; and they shall come, and see my glory.
19 And  I will set a sign among them, and I will send those that escape of them  unto the nations, to Tarshish, Pul, and Lud, that draw the bow, to  Tubal, and Javan, to the isles afar off, that have not heard my fame,  neither have seen my glory; and they shall declare my glory among the  Gentiles.
20 And they shall bring all your brethren for an offering unto the Lord  out of all nations upon horses, and in chariots, and in litters, and  upon mules, and upon swift beasts, to my holy mountain Jerusalem, saith  the Lord, as the children of Israel bring an offering in a clean vessel into the house of the Lord.
21 And I will also take of them for priests and for Levites, saith the Lord.
22 For as the new heavens and the new earth, which I will make, shall remain before me, saith the Lord, so shall your seed and your name remain.
23 And  it shall come to pass, that from one new moon to another, and from one  sabbath to another, shall all flesh come to worship before me, saith the  Lord.
24 And  they shall go forth, and look upon the carcases of the men that have  transgressed against me: for their worm shall not die, neither shall  their fire be quenched; and they shall be an abhorring unto all flesh

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 1:3 (KJV)
3 Who being the brightness of his glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high:

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:6-8 (KJV)
6 For when we were yet without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly.
7 For scarcely for a righteous man will one die: yet peradventure for a good man some would even dare to die.
8 But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:24  (KJV)
24 Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.

----------


## donnay

Luke 9:23-24 (KJV)
23 And he said to them all, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me.
24 For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: but whosoever will lose his life for my sake, the same shall save it.

----------


## donnay

Romans 3:23-24 (KJV)
23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;
24 Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus:

----------


## Suzanimal

Holy (Maundy) Thursday Gospel...

Gospel: John 13:1-15

1: Now before the feast of the Passover, when Jesus knew that his hour had come to depart out of this world to the Father, having loved his own who were in the world, he loved them to the end. 
2: And during supper, when the devil had already put it into the heart of Judas Iscariot, Simon's son, to betray him, 
3: Jesus, knowing that the Father had given all things into his hands, and that he had come from God and was going to God,
4: rose from supper, laid aside his garments, and girded himself with a towel. 
5: Then he poured water into a basin, and began to wash the disciples' feet, and to wipe them with the towel with which he was girded. 
6: He came to Simon Peter; and Peter said to him, "Lord, do you wash my feet?" 
7: Jesus answered him, "What I am doing you do not know now, but afterward you will understand." 
8: Peter said to him, "You shall never wash my feet." Jesus answered him, "If I do not wash you, you have no part in me." 
9: Simon Peter said to him, "Lord, not my feet only but also my hands and my head!" 
10: Jesus said to him, "He who has bathed does not need to wash, except for his feet, but he is clean all over; and you are clean, but not every one of you." 
11: For he knew who was to betray him; that was why he said, "You are not all clean." 
12: When he had washed their feet, and taken his garments, and resumed his place, he said to them, "Do you know what I have done to you? 
13: You call me Teacher and Lord; and you are right, for so I am. 
14: If I then, your Lord and Teacher, have washed your feet, you also ought to wash one another's feet. 
15: For I have given you an example that you also should do as I have done to you.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:1 (KJV)
15 Moreover, brethren, I declare unto you the gospel which I preached unto you, which also ye have received, and wherein ye stand;

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:6-7  (KJV)
6 For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing.
7 Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute is due; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:8 (KJV)
8 Owe no man any thing, but to love one another: for he that loveth another hath fulfilled the law.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:1 (KJV)
18 For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 10:9-10 (KJV)
9 That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.
10 For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:20-22 (KJV)
20 But now is Christ risen from the dead, and become the firstfruits of them that slept.
21 For since by man came death, by man came also the resurrection of the dead.
22 For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:55-57 (KJV)
55 O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory?
56 The sting of death is sin; and the strength of sin is the law.
57 But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

John 10:28-30 (KJV)
28 And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.
29 My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand.
30 I and my Father are one.

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:20 (KJV)
20 For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:11n (KJV)
11 For it is written, As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:18-19 (KJV)
18 Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, as silver and gold, from your vain conversation received by tradition from your fathers;
19 But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot:

----------


## alivecream

My verse for the day is PSALM 1:1 

"Blessed is the man who walks not in the counsel of the wicked, nor stands in the way of sinners, nor sits in the seat of scoffers"

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:27-28 (KJV)
27 To whom God would make known what is the riches of the glory of this mystery among the Gentiles; which is Christ in you, the hope of glory:
28 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 7:25  (KJV)
25 Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them.

----------


## donnay

Luke 19:10  (KJV)
10 For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:5-8  (KJV)
5 Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:
6 Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:
7 But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:
8 And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.

----------


## donnay

Job 19:25 (KJV)
25 For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth:

----------


## ProBlue33

Christians of all types are being persecuted all around the globe. From Coptic Christians in the middle east to JW's being banned in Russia, just like they were in Germany in the thirties, this did not bode well for other christian conscientious objectors. 

So this scripture is very true for what Jesus knew would happen during the end times.

John 15: 18-21 (Amplified version)
*18 If the world hates you [and it does], know that it has hated Me before it hated you. 19 If you belonged to the world, the world would love [you as] its own and would treat you with affection. But you are not of the world [you no longer belong to it], but I have chosen you out of the world. And because of this the world hates you. 20 Remember [and continue to remember] that I told you, A servant is not greater than his master. If they persecuted Me, they will also persecute you. If they kept My word, they will keep yours also. 21 But they will do all these [hurtful] things to you for My names sake [because you bear My name and are identified with Me], for they do not know the One who sent Me.*

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:15 (KJV)
15 But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, even Christ:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:6 (KJV)
6 But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:14-15 (KJV)
14 And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us:
15 And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:12 (KJV)
12 Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing instant in prayer;

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14 (KJV)
14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:6-7 (KJV)
6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.
7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

James 5:16 (KJV)
16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:5-6 (KJV)
5 Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.
6 Let your speech be always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:1-2 (KJV)
8 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.
2 For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:15 (KJV)
15 Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:32 (KJV)
32 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 31:10 (KJV)
10 Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price is far above rubies.

Proverbs 31:27-28 (KJV)
27 She looketh well to the ways of her household, and eateth not the bread of idleness.
28 Her children arise up, and call her blessed; her husband also, and he praiseth her.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 31:30 (KJV)
30 Favour is deceitful, and beauty is vain: but a woman that feareth the Lord, she shall be praised.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:13-14 (KJV)
13 For thou hast possessed my reins: thou hast covered me in my mother's womb.
14 I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 11:5 (KJV)
5 As thou knowest not what is the way of the spirit, nor how the bones do grow in the womb of her that is with child: even so thou knowest not the works of God who maketh all.

----------


## donnay

Zephaniah 3:17 (KJV)
17 The Lord thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing.

----------


## donnay

Romans 11:33 (KJV)
33 O the depth of the riches both of the wisdom and knowledge of God! how unsearchable are his judgments, and his ways past finding out!

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 6:10 (KJV)
10 For God is not unrighteous to forget your work and labour of love, which ye have shewed toward his name, in that ye have ministered to the saints, and do minister.

----------


## donnay

James 3:17-18 (KJV)
17 But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, and easy to be intreated, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality, and without hypocrisy.
18 And the fruit of righteousness is sown in peace of them that make peace.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:10 (KJV)
10 Now I beseech you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye all speak the same thing, and that there be no divisions among you; but that ye be perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:13 (KJV)
13 For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only use not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another.

----------


## donnay

Romans 15:2 (KJV)
2 Let every one of us please his neighbour for his good to edification.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:10 (KJV)
10 Be kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another;

----------


## donnay

James 1:19 (KJV)
19 Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath:

----------


## donnay

John 3:17 (KJV)
17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

----------


## donnay

Acts 20:24 (KJV)
24 But none of these things move me, neither count I my life dear unto myself, so that I might finish my course with joy, and the ministry, which I have received of the Lord Jesus, to testify the gospel of the grace of God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:15 (KJV)
15 Rejoice with them that do rejoice, and weep with them that weep.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:17-18 (KJV)
17 But the mercy of the Lord is from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children's children;
18 To such as keep his covenant, and to those that remember his commandments to do them.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 56:4 (KJV)
4 In God I will praise his word, in God I have put my trust; I will not fear what flesh can do unto me.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 4:16-17 (KJV)
16 For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:
17 Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 21:2-4 (KJV)
2 And I John saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down from God out of heaven, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband.
3 And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.
4 And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 9:28 (KJV)
28 So Christ was once offered to bear the sins of many; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:1 (KJV)
15 A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 29:11 (KJV)
11 Thine, O Lord is the greatness, and the power, and the glory, and the victory, and the majesty: for all that is in the heaven and in the earth is thine; thine is the kingdom, O Lord, and thou art exalted as head above all.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:11 (KJV)
11 Wherefore comfort yourselves together, and edify one another, even as also ye do.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 3:17-19 (KJV)
17 That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,
18 May be able to comprehend with all saints what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and height;
19 And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:2 (KJV)
2 Before the mountains were brought forth, or ever thou hadst formed the earth and the world, even from everlasting to everlasting, thou art God.

----------


## donnay

Habakkuk 3:19 (KJV)
19 The Lord God is my strength, and he will make my feet like hinds' feet, and he will make me to walk upon mine high places. To the chief singer on my stringed instruments.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:13-14 (KJV)
13 Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter! - Isaiah 5:20

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter! - Isaiah 5:20


Amen.   There's a lot of that going around today.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:13 (KJV)
13 Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any: even as Christ forgave you, so also do

----------


## donnay

Psalm 46:10 (KJV)
10 Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 19:1-2 (KJV)
19 The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.
2 Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge.

----------


## donnay

Luke 11:13 (KJV)
13 If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children: how much more shall your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to them that ask him?

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:20 (KJV)
20 For our conversation is in heaven; from whence also we look for the Saviour, the Lord Jesus Christ:

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 23:24 (KJV)
24 The father of the righteous shall greatly rejoice: and he that begetteth a wise child shall have joy of him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:13 (KJV)
13 Like as a father pitieth his children, so the Lord pitieth them that fear him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 68:4-5 (KJV)
4 Sing unto God, sing praises to his name: extol him that rideth upon the heavens by his name Jah, and rejoice before him.
5 A father of the fatherless, and a judge of the widows, is God in his holy habitation.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:4 (KJV)
4 And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath: but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:25-26 (KJV)
25 Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it;
26 That he might sanctify and cleanse it with the washing of water by the word,

----------


## donnay

Mark 8:36 (KJV)
36 For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1 (KJV)
91 He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:7-8(KJV)
7 The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul.
8 The Lord shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:31 (KJV)
31 But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 3:3 (KJV)
3 But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 1:9-10
9 Knowing this, that the law is not made for a righteous man, but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and for sinners, for unholy and profane, for murderers of fathers and murderers of mothers, for manslayers,
10 For whoremongers, for them that defile themselves with mankind, for menstealers, for liars, for perjured persons, and if there be any other thing that is contrary to sound doctrine;

----------


## donnay

Leviticus 19:18 (KJV)
18 Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the Lord.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Equal in dust.  Mankind obviously can't stand that sort of equality.  

_Genesis 3:19 New International Version (NIV)

19 By the sweat of your brow
    you will eat your food
until you return to the ground,
    since from it you were taken;
for dust you are
    and to dust you will return._

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:9 (KJV)
9 The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 138:8 (KJV)
8 The Lord will perfect that which concerneth me: thy mercy, O Lord, endureth for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands.

----------


## donnay

Zechariah 14:9 (KJV)
9 And the Lord shall be king over all the earth: in that day shall there be one Lord, and his name one.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:3 (KJV)
3 For I say, through the grace given unto me, to every man that is among you, not to think of himself more highly than he ought to think; but to think soberly, according as God hath dealt to every man the measure of faith.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 17:9-10 (KJV)
9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it?
10 I the Lord search the heart, I try the reins, even to give every man according to his ways, and according to the fruit of his doings.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:34 (KJV)
34 Righteousness exalteth a nation: but sin is a reproach to any people.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:12 (KJV)
12 Blessed is the nation whose God is the Lord; and the people whom he hath chosen for his own inheritance.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 138:2 (KJV)
2 I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 3:20-21 (KJV)
20 Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us,
21 Unto him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Hezikiah 2:15
If you hear something that contradicts your common sense, it's likely false...

----------


## donnay

> Hezikiah 2:15
> If you hear something that contradicts your common sense, it's likely false...


Hmm...what Bible are you referencing?

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:6 (KJV)
6 Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ:

----------


## donnay

Matthew 4:4 (KJV)
4 But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:9-11 (KJV)
9 Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:
10 That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth;
11 And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.

----------


## donnay

John 15:10 (KJV)
10 If ye keep my commandments, ye shall abide in my love; even as I have kept my Father's commandments, and abide in his love.

----------


## donnay

James 1:21 (KJV)
21 Wherefore lay apart all filthiness and superfluity of naughtiness, and receive with meekness the engrafted word, which is able to save your souls.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 2:9-10 (KJV)
9 For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily.
10 And ye are complete in him, which is the head of all principality and power:

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:16 (KJV)
16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:7 (KJV)
7 I will praise thee with uprightness of heart, when I shall have learned thy righteous judgments.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10 (KJV)
10 Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed; for I am thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:7 (KJV)
7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:30 (KJV)
30 I have chosen the way of truth: thy judgments have I laid before me.

----------


## donnay

Luke 9:1-6 (KJV)
9 Then he called his twelve disciples together, and gave them power and authority over all devils, and to cure diseases.
2 And he sent them to preach the kingdom of God, and to heal the sick.
3 And he said unto them, Take nothing for your journey, neither staves, nor scrip, neither bread, neither money; neither have two coats apiece.
4 And whatsoever house ye enter into, there abide, and thence depart.
5 And whosoever will not receive you, when ye go out of that city, shake off the very dust from your feet for a testimony against them.
6 And they departed, and went through the towns, preaching the gospel, and healing every where.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:14 (KJV)
14 But Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 112:5 (KJV)
5 A good man sheweth favour, and lendeth: he will guide his affairs with discretion.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:60 (KJV)
60 I made haste, and delayed not to keep thy commandments.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:1 (KJV)
11 Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:1 (KJV)
12 Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:14 (KJV)
14 I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:93 (KJV)
93 I will never forget thy precepts: for with them thou hast quickened me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:14 (KJV)
14 Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

----------


## not.your.average.joe

Galatians 5:1 (NIV)
It is for freedom that Christ has set us free. Stand firm, then, and do not let yourselves be burdened again by a yoke of slavery.

Wow! What an encouraging verse! Isn't that great?

----------


## donnay

John 1:12-13 (KJV)
12 But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:
13 Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:114 (KJV)
114 Thou art my hiding place and my shield: I hope in thy word.

----------


## donnay

James 1:22 (KJV)
22 But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.

----------


## donnay

1 Samuel 16:7 (KJV)
7 But the Lord said unto Samuel, Look not on his countenance, or on the height of his stature; because I have refused him: for the Lord seeth not as man seeth; for man looketh on the outward appearance, but the Lord looketh on the heart.

----------


## kfarnan

Neither shall they say, Lo here! or, lo there! for, behold, the kingdom of God is within you.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 33:2-3 (KJV)
2 Thus saith the Lord the maker thereof, the Lord that formed it, to establish it; the Lord is his name;
3 Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.

----------


## donnay

> Neither shall they say, Lo here! or, lo there! for, behold, the kingdom of God is within you.


Luke 17:21 (KJV)

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:130 (KJV)
130 The entrance of thy words giveth light; it giveth understanding unto the simple.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:160 (KJV)
160 Thy word is true from the beginning: and every one of thy righteous judgments endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 33:22 (KJV)
22 For the Lord is our judge, the Lord is our lawgiver, the Lord is our king; he will save us.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 149:4 (KJV)
4 For the Lord taketh pleasure in his people: he will beautify the meek with salvation.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:6-7 (KJV)
6 Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?
7 But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Luke 12:6-7 (KJV)
> 6 Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?
> 7 But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.


As the chief of sinners living in a sinful world of death and destruction that demands my participation by first pointing a gun at my head, I love that scripture.  

You may enjoy Richard Ellis' "Hair Peace" talk:  Richard Ellis Talks 7-14-2017 Hair Peace

_It's too simplistic and spiritually immature to presume that "God's protection" means that nothing bad will happen. That's just not the case. However, we can rest in the truth that He knows every detail of our lives, and cares for us as a Father cares for His children! So be assured that He's aware of our every need, and knows us intimately._

----------


## donnay

Psalm 46:1 (KJV)
46 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:14 (KJV)
14 I have rejoiced in the way of thy testimonies, as much as in all riches.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 (KJV)
19 What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?
20 For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:10 (KJV)
10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:14 (KJV)
14 And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God;

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:8 (KJV)
8 For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 7:1 (KJV)
7 Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 10:17-18 (KJV)
17 But he that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.
18 For not he that commendeth himself is approved, but whom the Lord commendeth.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:21 (KJV)
21 For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:12 (KJV)
12 He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:8 (KJV)
8 I have set the Lord always before me: because he is at my right hand, I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 42:8 (KJV)
8 Yet the Lord will command his lovingkindness in the day time, and in the night his song shall be with me, and my prayer unto the God of my life.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:32 (KJV)
32 He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 94:18-19 (KJV)
18 When I said, My foot slippeth; thy mercy, O Lord, held me up.
19 In the multitude of my thoughts within me thy comforts delight my soul.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 116:1-2 (KJV)
116 I love the Lord, because he hath heard my voice and my supplications.
2 Because he hath inclined his ear unto me, therefore will I call upon him as long as I live.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:165 (KJV)
165 Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:4-5 (KJV)
4 For as we have many members in one body, and all members have not the same office:
5 So we, being many, are one body in Christ, and every one members one of another.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 26:3 (KJV)
3 Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.

----------


## donnay

John 6:29 (KJV)
29 Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:28 (KJV)
28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:19 (KJV)
19 Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellowcitizens with the saints, and of the household of God;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 95:6-7 (KJV)
6 O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the Lord our maker.
7 For he is our God; and we are the people of his pasture, and the sheep of his hand. To day if ye will hear his voice,

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:6 (KJV)
6 Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:64 (KJV)
64 The earth, O Lord, is full of thy mercy: teach me thy statutes.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 48:17 (KJV)
17 Thus saith the Lord, thy Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel; I am the Lord thy God which teacheth thee to profit, which leadeth thee by the way that thou shouldest go.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:13-14 (KJV)
13 Hold fast the form of sound words, which thou hast heard of me, in faith and love which is in Christ Jesus.
14 That good thing which was committed unto thee keep by the Holy Ghost which dwelleth in us.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:18-20 (KJV)
18 And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth.
19 Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:
20 Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.

----------


## donnay

John 14:23 (KJV)
23 Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man love me, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come unto him, and make our abode with him.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:28 (KJV)
28 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:10 (KJV)
Teach me to do thy will; for thou art my God: thy spirit is good; lead me into the land of uprightness.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:2 (KJV)
2 That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 46:4 (KJV)
4 And even to your old age I am he; and even to hoar hairs will I carry you: I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:1-2 (KJV)
121 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.
2 My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:4 (KJV)
4 Rejoice in the Lord always: and again I say, Rejoice.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8 (KJV)
8 Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous:

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:1-2 (KJV)
2 If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,
2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:16 (KJV)
16 And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

----------


## donnay

James 3:13 (KJV)
13 Who is a wise man and endued with knowledge among you? let him shew out of a good conversation his works with meekness of wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:3-4 (KJV)
3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.
4 Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:29 (KJV)
29 Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.

----------


## donnay

Joel 2:23 (KJV)
23 Be glad then, ye children of Zion, and rejoice in the Lord your God: for he hath given you the former rain moderately, and he will cause to come down for you the rain, the former rain, and the latter rain in the first month.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 13:14 (KJV)
14 The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Romans 15:7 (KJV)
7 Wherefore receive ye one another, as Christ also received us to the glory of God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:3-4 (KJV)
3 And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience;
4 And patience, experience; and experience, hope:

----------


## not.your.average.joe

Not a verse, a song. But wow, what a song!!

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 10:35-36 (KJV)
35 Cast not away therefore your confidence, which hath great recompence of reward.
36 For ye have need of patience, that, after ye have done the will of God, ye might receive the promise.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:1 (KJV)
2 My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 10:30-31 (KJV)
30 For we know him that hath said, Vengeance belongeth unto me, I will recompense, saith the Lord. And again, The Lord shall judge his people.
31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:33 (KJV)
33 But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 2:14 (KJV)
14 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.

----------


## donnay

John 3:20-21 (KJV)
20 For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.
21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:9-10 (KJV)
9 And this I pray, that your love may abound yet more and more in knowledge and in all judgment;
10 That ye may approve things that are excellent; that ye may be sincere and without offence till the day of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:25 (KJV)
25 The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the Lord shall be safe.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:3 (KJV)
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 27:1 (KJV)
27 Boast not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 55:6 (KJV)
6 Seek ye the Lord while he may be found, call ye upon him while he is near:

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 26:4 (KJV)
4 Trust ye in the Lord for ever: for in the Lord Jehovah is everlasting strength:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 63:1 (KJV)
63 O God, thou art my God; early will I seek thee: my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is;

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:11-12 (KJV)
11 I, even I, am the Lord; and beside me there is no saviour.
12 I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when there was no strange god among you: therefore ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, that I am God.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 13:4 (KJV)
4 Ye shall walk after the Lord your God, and fear him, and keep his commandments, and obey his voice, and ye shall serve him, and cleave unto him.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:20-21 (KJV)
20 Hear counsel, and receive instruction, that thou mayest be wise in thy latter end.
21 There are many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the Lord, that shall stand.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:1 (KJV)
62 Truly my soul waiteth upon God: from him cometh my salvation.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 1:8-9 (KJV)
8 My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother:
9 For they shall be an ornament of grace unto thy head, and chains about thy neck.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:11 (KJV)
11 For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:2 (KJV)
2 And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Samuel 7:22 (KJV)
22 Wherefore thou art great, O Lord God: for there is none like thee, neither is there any God beside thee, according to all that we have heard with our ears.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 19:14 (KJV)
14 Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O Lord, my strength, and my redeemer.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 25:14-15 (KJV)
14 The secret of the Lord is with them that fear him; and he will shew them his covenant.
15 Mine eyes are ever toward the Lord; for he shall pluck my feet out of the net.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 27:14 (KJV)
14 Wait on the Lord: be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, I say, on the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:4 (KJV)
4 Delight thyself also in the Lord: and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 51:12 (KJV)
12 Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 40:8 (KJV)
8 I delight to do thy will, O my God: yea, thy law is within my heart.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:23 (KJV)
23 A man hath joy by the answer of his mouth: and a word spoken in due season, how good is it!

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:2 (KJV)
2 Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 9:10 (KJV)
10 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy is understanding.





> Do you “fear” God? I hope not. He is our Heavenly Father. You should not “fear” our Father, just as you should not “fear” your earthly parents.
> 
> This is why we always want to apply common sense to the Bible. This word “fear” is Strong’s word H3374 and it means “reverence“. 
> 
> “Reverence” simply means, “deep respect for someone or something“. All we are talking about is displaying respect and love for God. 
> 
> When we love God it means we try to follow His Word and that my friends is the beginning of Wisdom which comes from God.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:19-20 (KJV)
19 Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord;
20 Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ;

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 3:16-17 (KJV)
16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:
17 That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.




> All scripture is from our Heavenly Father. He sent us this Letter so we would have a light to illuminate our path through life (Psalms 119:105). So we not only would be able to understand His Ways, but to see examples from the past.
> 
> Those examples, think of; the Egyptian bondage, Daniel in the Lions Den, Job, The Three in the Fiery Furnace, Noah, Abraham and Issac and of course Jesus Christ… On and on we could go, all of these people and accounts are examples for us who live in these last days. We are to use these examples and apply them to our life as we continue to march toward the end of this age of flesh.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 4:12 (KJV)
12 For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:24-25 (KJV)
24 For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away:
25 But the word of the Lord endureth for ever. And this is the word which by the gospel is preached unto you.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:1 (KJV)
12 I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service.

----------


## donnay

EPHESIANS 2:8-9
“For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast.”




> Christ made the ultimate sacrifice when He was crucified on the cross for us. That is “grace” which is “favor” or a “gift” and it continues to this day. This “gift” we obtain through “faith” and it is a “gift” from our Heavenly Father.
> 
> IF we “believe in thine heart that God hath raised Him from the dead, thou shalt be saved,” (Romans 10:9).
> 
> Notice, we do not obtain this “gift” through works. Christ paid the price, all we have to do is “believe“, though I would add “believe” goes far deeper than many think. If we honestly and truly believe in Christ then it means we understand His Word and what He wants us to do. It means we seek Him out and follow Him and do what He commanded of us. There is a lot more to “believing” than John 3:16.
> 
> While we are not saved by works, we certainly are judged by them (Revelation 20:13). Never forget James 2:26, “for as the body without the spirit is dead, so faith without works is dead also.“


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...tml#more-44242

----------


## donnay

1 PETER 5:8-9

“Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.”




> “Be sober and vigilant“. That means open your eyes, your spiritual and physical eyes. Stay away from the distractions of our world. Just as being intoxicated can be a distraction, we can also become “intoxicated” with false truths and beliefs.
> 
> Seek out the Word and find the Truth contained in it and seek out the truth found in our world. Do not be quick to seek out fables of men and half truths. There is no time for you to be caught up in a lie and perpetuate it to others.
> 
> Satan is the liar in chief, he loves it when we get caught up into his lies as those lies quickly distract us and take us off course from the Truth.
> 
> Satan loves division and he tries to cause division among people, especially Christians for the reasons outlined already.
> 
> Just remember, through Christ we have power over our enemy, yes, power over Satan (Luke 10:19, Revelation 12:7-9, Satan is the serpent).


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...tml#more-44261

----------


## Suzanimal

Out of curiosity, are you planning on posting the whole Bible?

I think it would be kinda neat if ya did. I was just wondering if this isn't some elaborate ploy to get get us to read the entire thing without realizing it. Just kidding...but it's actually not a bad idea.

----------


## donnay

> Out of curiosity, are you planning on posting the whole Bible?
> 
> I think it would be kinda neat if ya did. I was just wondering if this isn't some elaborate ploy to get get us to read the entire thing without realizing it. Just kidding...but it's actually not a bad idea.


I planned on doing this for one year to keep the word alive in the hearts and minds of people.  With all the evil that surrounds us daily, I think a verse a day gives us a place to know there is always comfort and hope for all.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I planned on doing this for one year to keep the world alive in the hearts and minds of people.  With all the evil that surrounds us daily, I think a verse a day gives us a place to know there is always comfort and hope for all.


That's very sweet, thank you.

----------


## donnay

EPHESIANS 1:18

“The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,”




> There is only one way our understanding can be enlightened and that is through our Father. “The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy is understanding,” (Proverbs 9:10).
> 
> The word “fear“ (Strong’s word: H3374) simply means, “reverence” which means to have a “deep respect for someone“. Better said it means we love and display that love to our Father by talking to Him through prayer and reading the Letter He wrote to us.
> 
> We should know the hope we have, Eternal Life in our Father’s Paradise of Peace (Romans 10:9). The Saints, those who stand for our Father will not only obtain Eternal Life, but they will obtain the Kingdom of God (1 Corinthians 6:9-11, Daniel 7:27). What an inheritance, make sure you claim it.


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...tml#more-44297

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:9 (KJV)

9 But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:1 (KJV)

13 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 3:6 (KJV)

6 Who also hath made us able ministers of the new testament; not of the letter, but of the spirit: for the letter killeth, but the spirit giveth life.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:6(KJV)

6 For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:9-10 (KJV)

9 Having made known unto us the mystery of his will, according to his good pleasure which he hath purposed in himself:

10 That in the dispensation of the fulness of times he might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven, and which are on earth; even in him:

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 2:1-2 (KJV)

2 I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;

2 For kings, and for all that are in authority; that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 24:15 (KJV)

15 And if it seem evil unto you to serve the Lord, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.

----------


## donnay

ISAIAH 1:18

Come now, and let us reason together, saith the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool.




> Now if all we did was read this one verse we might wrongly walk away thinking, hey, I have it made already!
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> If you begin your reading at the top of the chapter you will see our Father is very upset with Israel. He called them a sinful nation. I should mention, we are not talking about a piece of dirt. God was not upset with a piece of dirt named Israel. Our Father was upset with His People called Israel and where are they today?
> 
> If we jump down to verse 10 and read through verse 15 we see our Father explaining how upset He is with Israel, the Twelve Tribes. All they did was turn their back on God, they did anything and everything against Him. Verse 9 rings even to this day, Except the LORD of hosts had left unto us a very small remnant, we should have been as Sodom, and we should have been like unto Gomorrah.
> 
> We see our nation turning into Sodom and Gomorrah as well and from where I sit, I do not see a lot of resistance to it.
> ...


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...tml#more-44543

----------


## donnay

Job 37:5-6 (KJV)

5 God thundereth marvellously with his voice; great things doeth he, which we cannot comprehend.

6 For he saith to the snow, Be thou on the earth; likewise to the small rain, and to the great rain of his strength.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:15-16 (KJV)

15 Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

16 For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:9 (KJV)

9 For this cause we also, since the day we heard it, do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding;

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:15-16 (KJV)

15 For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men:

16 As free, and not using your liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:18 (KJV)

18 For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh, but quickened by the Spirit:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:143 (KJV)

143 Trouble and anguish have taken hold on me: yet thy commandments are my delights.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:18 (KJV)

18 Open thou mine eyes, that I may behold wondrous things out of thy law.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:105 (KJV)

105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.

----------


## donnay

John 17:17 (KJV)

17 Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 1:1-2 (KJV)

1 Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

2 But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 95:1-2 (KJV)

95 O come, let us sing unto the Lord: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.

2 Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:4-5 (KJV)

4 I thank my God always on your behalf, for the grace of God which is given you by Jesus Christ;

5 That in every thing ye are enriched by him, in all utterance, and in all knowledge;

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:15 (KJV)

15 And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 100:4-5 (KJV)

4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.

5 For the Lord is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 2:6-7 (KJV)

6 As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him:

7 Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:17 (KJV)

17 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:28 (KJV)

28 Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear:

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:16 (KJV)

16 Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 CHRONICLES 16:8

“Give thanks unto the LORD, call upon his name, make known his deeds among the people.”




> “Give thanks unto the Lord”.
> 
> How often do you thank the Lord for the things He has done for you?
> 
> Have you thanked Him for your;
> 
> Health?
> Family?
> Friends?
> ...


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...tml#more-45028

----------


## donnay

Psalm 136:1 (KJV)

136 O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.


Psalm 136:26 (KJV)

26 O give thanks unto the God of heaven: for his mercy endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:10-11 (KJV)

10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.

11 Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness,

----------


## donnay

John 1:1-2 (KJV)

1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

2 The same was in the beginning with God.

John 1:14 (KJV)

14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 1:1-2 (KJV)

1 God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets,

2 Hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds;

----------


## donnay

John 6:35 (KJV)

35 And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

----------


## donnay

John 8:12 (KJV)

12 Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

----------


## donnay

John 10:7 (KJV)

7 Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I say unto you, I am the door of the sheep.

John 10:9-10 (KJV)

9 I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.

10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

----------


## donnay

John 10:14-15 (KJV)

14 I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am known of mine.

15 As the Father knoweth me, even so know I the Father: and I lay down my life for the sheep.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25 (KJV)

25 Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:

----------


## donnay

John 14:6 (KJV)

6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

----------


## donnay

John 15:5 (KJV)

5 I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 18:15 (KJV)

15 The Lord thy God will raise up unto thee a Prophet from the midst of thee, of thy brethren, like unto me; unto him ye shall hearken;

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 7:14 (KJV)

14 Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.

----------


## donnay

GALATIANS 4:4-5 (KJV)

“But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law, To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.”




> Christ paid the way for us, He made it possible for us to have Eternal Life through our belief in Him. Jesus Christ became our Passover Lamb and if you do not understand that, make sure you read the linked study.
> 
> We are naturally sons and daughters of our Father, He is our Creator. On a spiritual level however, we are not a part of His family unless we walk with Him and believe in Him. When we accept Christ into our heart and mind we become a part of our Father’s Family.
> 
> Galatians 4:6
> 6 “And because ye are sons, God hath sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father.”
> 
> This would be the Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...tml#more-45472

----------


## Raginfridus

Romans 9:8 kjv

_They which are the children of the flesh, these are not the children of God_

----------


## donnay

Matthew 2:4-6 (KJV)

4 And when he had gathered all the chief priests and scribes of the people together, he demanded of them where Christ should be born.

5 And they said unto him, In Bethlehem of Judaea: for thus it is written by the prophet,

6 And thou Bethlehem, in the land of Juda, art not the least among the princes of Juda: for out of thee shall come a Governor, that shall rule my people Israel.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:26-28 (KJV)

26 And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,

27 To a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.

28 And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:30-33 (KJV)

30 And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favour with God.

31 And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name Jesus.

32 He shall be great, and shall be called the Son of the Highest: and the Lord God shall give unto him the throne of his father David:

33 And he shall reign over the house of Jacob for ever; and of his kingdom there shall be no end.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:46-47 (KJV)

46 And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord,

47 And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.


Luke 1:49 (KJV)

49 For he that is mighty hath done to me great things; and holy is his name.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 1:20-21(KJV)

20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.

21 And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Jesus: for he shall save his people from their sins.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:68-70 (KJV)

68 Blessed be the Lord God of Israel; for he hath visited and redeemed his people,

69 And hath raised up an horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David;

70 As he spake by the mouth of his holy prophets, which have been since the world began:

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:76-78 (KJV)

76 And thou, child, shalt be called the prophet of the Highest: for thou shalt go before the face of the Lord to prepare his ways;

77 To give knowledge of salvation unto his people by the remission of their sins,

78 Through the tender mercy of our God; whereby the dayspring from on high hath visited us,

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:1 (KJV)

2 And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be taxed.

Luke 2:4-5 (KJV)

4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David

5 To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:6-7 (KJV)

6 And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.

7 And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:8-11 (KJV)

8 And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.

9 And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.

10 And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.

11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:11-14 (KJV)

11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

12 And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.

13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying,

14 Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:16-20 (KJV)

16 And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.

17 And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child.

18 And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds.

19 But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.

20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 9:6 (KJV)

6 For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:28-32 (KJV)

28 Then took he him up in his arms, and blessed God, and said,

29 Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word:

30 For mine eyes have seen thy salvation,

31 Which thou hast prepared before the face of all people;

32 A light to lighten the Gentiles, and the glory of thy people Israel.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:1-2 (KJV)

103 Bless the Lord, O my soul: and all that is within me, bless his holy name.

2 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits:

----------


## donnay

Matthew 11:28 (KJV)

28 Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.

----------


## donnay

John 14:1-3 (KJV)

14 Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.

2 In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33 (KJV)

33 These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:16 (KJV)

16 Thus saith the Lord, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters;

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:17 (KJV)

17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:12 (KJV)

12 So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12 (KJV)

11 For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men,

12 Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

----------


## donnay

Micah 6:8 (KJV)

8 He hath shewed thee, O man, what is good; and what doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy, and to walk humbly with thy God?

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 1:16-17 (KJV)

16 Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of your doings from before mine eyes; cease to do evil;

17 Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:13 (KJV)

13 Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:1-2 (KJV)

5 Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children;

2 And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.

----------


## donnay

Amos 5:14-15 (KJV)

14 Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the Lord, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken.

15 Hate the evil, and love the good, and establish judgment in the gate: it may be that the Lord God of hosts will be gracious unto the remnant of Joseph.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:19-21 (KJV)

19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:

20 But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:

21 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:15-16 (KJV)

15 But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation;

16 Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 118:5-6 (KJV)

5 I called upon the Lord in distress: the Lord answered me, and set me in a large place.

6 The Lord is on my side; I will not fear: what can man do unto me?

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:26-28 (KJV)

26 For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus.

27 For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.

28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:19-20 (KJV)

19 To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.

20 Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:20-21 (KJV)

20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?

21 And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.

----------


## donnay

John 8:31-32 (KJV)

31 Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;

32 And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:16 (KJV)

16 This I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:14-16 (KJV)

14 Do all things without murmurings and disputings:

15 That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world;

16 Holding forth the word of life; that I may rejoice in the day of Christ, that I have not run in vain, neither laboured in vain.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:13 (KJV)

13 There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> now, will not God bring about justice for His elect who cry to Him day and night, and will He delay long over them?
> 
>  Luke 18:7


...

----------


## donnay

> ...



Luke 18:7-8 (KJV)

7 And shall not God avenge his own elect, which cry day and night unto him, though he bear long with them?

8 I tell you that he will avenge them speedily. Nevertheless when the Son of man cometh, shall he find faith on the earth?

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:12 (KJV)

12 Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.

----------


## donnay

James 1:2-3 (KJV)

2 My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations;

3 Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:7-8 (KJV)

7 Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.

8 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:7-8 (KJV)

7 Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:

8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.

----------


## donnay

James 1:5 (KJV)

5 If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:1 (KJV)

6 Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:8 (KJV)

8 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things

----------


## donnay

James 4:10 (KJV)

10 Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:12-13 (KJV)

12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

----------


## donnay

John 4:24 (KJV)

24 God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

----------


## donnay

Mark 9:35 (KJV)

35 And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, the same shall be last of all, and servant of all.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:2  (KJV)

2 With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 86:5  (KJV)

5 For thou, Lord, art good, and ready to forgive; and plenteous in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 6:4-5  (KJV)

4 Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God is one Lord:

5 And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 2:9  (KJV)

9 But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 59:16  (KJV)

16 But I will sing of thy power; yea, I will sing aloud of thy mercy in the morning: for thou hast been my defence and refuge in the day of my trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:1-2  (KJV)

18 I will love thee, O Lord, my strength.

2 The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:4-5  (KJV)

4 For the word of the Lord is right; and all his works are done in truth.

5 He loveth righteousness and judgment: the earth is full of the goodness of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:21  (KJV)

21 He that followeth after righteousness and mercy findeth life, righteousness, and honour.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 97:10  (KJV)

10 Ye that love the Lord, hate evil: he preserveth the souls of his saints; he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:1–3  

1 But of the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that I write unto you. 
2 For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night. 
3 For when they shall say, Peace and safety; then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall not escape.

Read more:  https://bible.faithlife.com/books/kjv1900/1Th1

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11–14 (KJV)

11 For the grace of God |that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, 
12 Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world; 
13 Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ; 
14 Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 2:17-19  (KJV)

17 But we, brethren, being taken from you for a short time in presence, not in heart, endeavoured the more abundantly to see your face with great desire.

18 Wherefore we would have come unto you, even I Paul, once and again; but Satan hindered us.

19 For what is our hope, or joy, or crown of rejoicing? Are not even ye in the presence of our Lord Jesus Christ at his coming?

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:16-17 (KJV)

16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

17 For therein is the righteousness of God revealed from faith to faith: as it is written, The just shall live by faith.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 30:19-20 (KJV)

19 I call heaven and earth to record this day against you, that I have set before you life and death, blessing and cursing: therefore choose life, that both thou and thy seed may live:

20 That thou mayest love the Lord thy God, and that thou mayest obey his voice, and that thou mayest cleave unto him: for he is thy life, and the length of thy days: that thou mayest dwell in the land which the Lord sware unto thy fathers, to Abraham, to Isaac, and to Jacob, to give them.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 66:8-9 (KJV)

8 Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession.

9 Thou shalt break them with a rod of iron; thou shalt dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 42:5-7 (KJV)

5 Thus saith God the Lord, he that created the heavens, and stretched them out; he that spread forth the earth, and that which cometh out of it; he that giveth breath unto the people upon it, and spirit to them that walk therein:

6 I the Lord have called thee in righteousness, and will hold thine hand, and will keep thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, for a light of the Gentiles;

7 To open the blind eyes, to bring out the prisoners from the prison, and them that sit in darkness out of the prison house.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:8-10 (KJV)

8 But let us, who are of the day, be sober, putting on the breastplate of faith and love; and for an helmet, the hope of salvation.

9 For God hath not appointed us to wrath, but to obtain salvation by our Lord Jesus Christ,

10 Who died for us, that, whether we wake or sleep, we should live together with him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:24  (KJV)

24 Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:


Romans 1:25  (KJV)

25 Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 2:7  (KJV)

7 And the Lord God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living soul.

----------


## donnay

Daniel 5:22-23  (KJV)

22 And thou his son, O Belshazzar, hast not humbled thine heart, though thou knewest all this;

23 But hast lifted up thyself against the Lord of heaven; and they have brought the vessels of his house before thee, and thou, and thy lords, thy wives, and thy concubines, have drunk wine in them; and thou hast praised the gods of silver, and gold, of brass, iron, wood, and stone, which see not, nor hear, nor know: and the God in whose hand thy breath is, and whose are all thy ways, hast thou not glorified:

----------


## donnay

Joel 2:12  (KJV)

12 Therefore also now, saith the Lord, turn ye even to me with all your heart, and with fasting, and with weeping, and with mourning:


Joel 2:13  (KJV)

13 And rend your heart, and not your garments, and turn unto the Lord your God: for he is gracious and merciful, slow to anger, and of great kindness, and repenteth him of the evil.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:20-24 (KJV)

20 He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good: and whoso trusteth in the Lord, happy is he.

21 The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.

22 Understanding is a wellspring of life unto him that hath it: but the instruction of fools is folly.

23 The heart of the wise teacheth his mouth, and addeth learning to his lips.

24 Pleasant words are as an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 96:4-6  (KJV)

4 For the Lord is great, and greatly to be praised: he is to be feared above all gods.

5 For all the gods of the nations are idols: but the Lord made the heavens.

6 Honour and majesty are before him: strength and beauty are in his sanctuary.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:6-7  (KJV)

6 And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:

7 That in the ages to come he might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in his kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:6-8  (KJV)

6 He only is my rock and my salvation: he is my defence; I shall not be moved.

7 In God is my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength, and my refuge, is in God.

8 Trust in him at all times; ye people, pour out your heart before him: God is a refuge for us. Selah.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 63:4-8  (KJV)

4 Thus will I bless thee while I live: I will lift up my hands in thy name.

5 My soul shall be satisfied as with marrow and fatness; and my mouth shall praise thee with joyful lips:

6 When I remember thee upon my bed, and meditate on thee in the night watches.

7 Because thou hast been my help, therefore in the shadow of thy wings will I rejoice.

8 My soul followeth hard after thee: thy right hand upholdeth me.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 33:2-3  (KJV)

2 Thus saith the Lord the maker thereof, the Lord that formed it, to establish it; the Lord is his name;

3 Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:16-19  (KJV)

16 He sent from above, he took me, he drew me out of many waters.

17 He delivered me from my strong enemy, and from them which hated me: for they were too strong for me.

18 They prevented me in the day of my calamity: but the Lord was my stay.

19 He brought me forth also into a large place; he delivered me, because he delighted in me.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 1:21-22  (KJV)

21 Now he which stablisheth us with you in Christ, and hath anointed us, is God;

22 Who hath also sealed us, and given the earnest of the Spirit in our hearts.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16-18  (KJV)

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:17 (KJV)

"Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new."

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:18-21 (KJV)

18 The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,

19 And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,

20 Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places,

21 Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:26-29  (KJV)

26 For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus.

27 For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.

28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.

29 And if ye be Christ's, then are ye Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:1-4 (KJV)

1 Simon Peter, a servant and an apostle of Jesus Christ, to them that have obtained like precious faith with us through the righteousness of God and our Saviour Jesus Christ:

2 Grace and peace be multiplied unto you through the knowledge of God, and of Jesus our Lord,

3 According as his divine power hath given unto us all things that pertain unto life and godliness, through the knowledge of him that hath called us to glory and virtue:

4 Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:5-8  (KJV)

5 And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge;

6 And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness;

7 And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.

8 For if these things be in you, and abound, they make you that ye shall neither be barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:3-6  (KJV)

3 I will call upon the Lord, who is worthy to be praised: so shall I be saved from mine enemies.

4 The sorrows of death compassed me, and the floods of ungodly men made me afraid.

5 The sorrows of hell compassed me about**: the snares of death prevented me.

6 In my distress I called upon the Lord, and cried unto my God: he heard my voice out of his temple, and my cry came before him, even into his ears.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:1-4  (KJV)

5 The elders which are among you I exhort, who am also an elder, and a witness of the sufferings of Christ, and also a partaker of the glory that shall be revealed:

2 Feed the flock of God which is among you, taking the oversight thereof, not by constraint, but willingly; not for filthy lucre, but of a ready mind;

3 Neither as being lords over God's heritage, but being examples to the flock.

4 And when the chief Shepherd shall appear, ye shall receive a crown of glory that fadeth not away.

----------


## donnay

Titus 1:5-9  (KJV)

5 For this cause left I thee in Crete, that thou shouldest set in order the things that are wanting, and ordain elders in every city, as I had appointed thee:

6 If any be blameless, the husband of one wife, having faithful children not accused of riot or unruly.

7 For a bishop must be blameless, as the steward of God; not selfwilled, not soon angry, not given to wine, no striker, not given to filthy lucre;

8 But a lover of hospitality, a lover of good men, sober, just, holy, temperate;

9 Holding fast the faithful word as he hath been taught, that he may be able by sound doctrine both to exhort and to convince the gainsayers.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 3:14-16  (KJV)

14 These things write I unto thee, hoping to come unto thee shortly:

15 But if I tarry long, that thou mayest know how thou oughtest to behave thyself in the house of God, which is the church of the living God, the pillar and ground of the truth.

16 And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 2:1-4  (KJV)

2 Now we beseech you, brethren, by the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and by our gathering together unto him,

2 That ye be not soon shaken in mind, or be troubled, neither by spirit, nor by word, nor by letter as from us, as that the day of Christ is at hand.

3 Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition;

4 Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 1:1-3  (KJV)

1 Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

2 But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

3 And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 3:14-16  (KJV)

14 And the Lord God said unto the serpent, Because thou hast done this, thou art cursed above all cattle, and above every beast of the field; upon thy belly shalt thou go, and dust shalt thou eat all the days of thy life:

15 And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel.

16 Unto the woman he said, I will greatly multiply thy sorrow and thy conception; in sorrow thou shalt bring forth children; and thy desire shall be to thy husband, and he shall rule over thee.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 3:17-19  (KJV)

17 And unto Adam he said, Because thou hast hearkened unto the voice of thy wife, and hast eaten of the tree, of which I commanded thee, saying, Thou shalt not eat of it: cursed is the ground for thy sake; in sorrow shalt thou eat of it all the days of thy life;

18 Thorns also and thistles shall it bring forth to thee; and thou shalt eat the herb of the field;

19 In the sweat of thy face shalt thou eat bread, till thou return unto the ground; for out of it wast thou taken: for dust thou art, and unto dust shalt thou return.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 2:1-3  (KJV)

2 Thus the heavens and the earth were finished, and all the host of them.

2 And on the seventh day God ended his work which he had made; and he rested on the seventh day from all his work which he had made.

3 And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he had rested from all his work which God created and made.

----------


## Anti Federalist

@donnay

WRT to dinner discussion, this was the verse, Isaiah 3:12 lamenting the fall of the Kingdom of Judah and Jerusalem its capitol.

The prophet Isaiah does not foresee this in prophecy, but rather remarks on it as a matter of fact, a sign of a failing and corrupt kingdom that has turned it's back on the Lord, ruled over and oppressed by children and women.

*As for my people, children are their oppressors, and women rule over them. O my people, they which lead thee cause thee to err, and destroy the way of thy paths.*

----------


## donnay

> @donnay
> 
> WRT to dinner discussion, this was the verse, Isaiah 3:12 lamenting the fall of the Kingdom of Judah and Jerusalem its capitol.
> 
> The prophet Isaiah does not foresee this in prophecy, but rather remarks on it as a matter of fact, a sign of a failing and corrupt kingdom that has turned it's back on the Lord, ruled over and oppressed by children and women.
> 
> *As for my people, children are their oppressors, and women rule over them. O my people, they which lead thee cause thee to err, and destroy the way of thy paths.*


I was referring to this verse:

Isaiah 3:4 (KJV) And I will give children to be their princes, and babes shall rule over them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I was referring to this verse:
> 
> Isaiah 3:4 (KJV) And I will give children to be their princes, and babes shall rule over them.


So there is a common thread there...a sinful society that has turned it's back on God will be ruled and oppressed by babes, children and women.

----------


## donnay

> So there is a common thread there...a sinful society that has turned it's back on God will be ruled and oppressed by babes, children and women.


Take a look around...what do you see?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Take a look around...what do you see?


Self centered youth culture demanding that liberty be banned for safety reasons, bitchy, bossy woemen barking orders and generally running amok, and weak, emasculated soyboys who either do not know how, or can not take control of this runaway train and set things right.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 1:26 King James Version (KJV)

26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 1:29-31  (KJV)

29 And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.

30 And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to every thing that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for meat: and it was so.

31 And God saw every thing that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. And the evening and the morning were the sixth day.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 6:5-9 (KJV)

5 And God saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every imagination of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually.

6 And it repented the Lord that he had made man on the earth, and it grieved him at his heart.

7 And the Lord said, I will destroy man whom I have created from the face of the earth; both man, and beast, and the creeping thing, and the fowls of the air; for it repenteth me that I have made them.

8 But Noah found grace in the eyes of the Lord.

9 These are the generations of Noah: Noah was a just man and perfect in his generations, and Noah walked with God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:1-5 (KJV)

1 For we know that if our earthly house of this tabernacle were dissolved, we have a building of God, an house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens.

2 For in this we groan, earnestly desiring to be clothed upon with our house which is from heaven:

3 If so be that being clothed we shall not be found naked.

4 For we that are in this tabernacle do groan, being burdened: not for that we would be unclothed, but clothed upon, that mortality might be swallowed up of life.

5 Now he that hath wrought us for the selfsame thing is God, who also hath given unto us the earnest of the Spirit.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 135:5 (KJV)

5 For I know that the Lord is great, and that our Lord is above all gods.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 1:15-17  (KJV)

15 And when ye spread forth your hands, I will hide mine eyes from you: yea, when ye make many prayers, I will not hear: your hands are full of blood.

16 Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of your doings from before mine eyes; cease to do evil;

17 Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:13-15  (KJV)

13 For whether we be beside ourselves, it is to God: or whether we be sober, it is for your cause.

14 For the love of Christ constraineth us; because we thus judge, that if one died for all, then were all dead:

15 And that he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:20-21  (KJV)

20 Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.

21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.

----------


## donnay

Acts 9:32-35 (KJV)

32 And it came to pass, as Peter passed throughout all quarters, he came down also to the saints which dwelt at Lydda.

33 And there he found a certain man named Aeneas, which had kept his bed eight years, and was sick of the palsy.

34 And Peter said unto him, Aeneas, Jesus Christ maketh thee whole: arise, and make thy bed. And he arose immediately.

35 And all that dwelt at Lydda and Saron saw him, and turned to the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Job 19:25-27  (KJV)

25 For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth:

26 And though after my skin worms destroy this body, yet in my flesh shall I see God:

27 Whom I shall see for myself, and mine eyes shall behold, and not another; though my reins be consumed within me.

----------


## AZJoe

For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places - Eph 6:12

----------


## donnay

Job 23:13-15 (KJV)

13 But he is in one mind, and who can turn him? and what his soul desireth, even that he doeth.

14 For he performeth the thing that is appointed for me: and many such things are with him.

15 Therefore am I troubled at his presence: when I consider, I am afraid of him.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Job 23:13-15 (KJV)
> 
> 13 But he is in one mind, and who can turn him? and what his soul desireth, even that he doeth.
> 
> 14 For he performeth the thing that is appointed for me: and many such things are with him.
> 
> 15 Therefore am I troubled at his presence: when I consider, I am afraid of him.


I'm currently reading Job in my cycle.  A lot of what comes before is usually the hard part for me, easy to get bored with some of it, but when I get through Esther I'm like "Job!!! woot woot."  It's like the old prophets and Proverbs combined in one.  Deep stuff and fun to read.

----------


## donnay

> I'm currently reading Job in my cycle.  A lot of what comes before is usually the hard part for me, easy to get bored with some of it, but when I get through Esther I'm like "Job!!! woot woot."  It's like the old prophets and Proverbs combined in one.  Deep stuff and fun to read.


Yes it is.  Job was a good man.  The one thing I learned while reading Job was never trust man over God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 3:25-26 (KJV)

25 Whom God hath set forth to be a propitiation through faith in his blood, to declare his righteousness for the remission of sins that are past, through the forbearance of God;

26 To declare, I say, at this time his righteousness: that he might be just, and the justifier of him which believeth in Jesus.

----------


## donnay

John 17:24 (KJV)

24 Father, I will that they also, whom thou hast given me, be with me where I am; that they may behold my glory, which thou hast given me: for thou lovedst me before the foundation of the world.

----------


## donnay

John 14:27 (KJV)

27 Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.

----------


## donnay

John 14:30-31 (KJV)

30 Hereafter I will not talk much with you: for the prince of this world cometh, and hath nothing in me.

31 But that the world may know that I love the Father; and as the Father gave me commandment, even so I do. Arise, let us go hence.

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:8 (KJV)

8 But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:23-29

23 To the general assembly and church of the firstborn, which are written in heaven, and to God the Judge of all, and to the spirits of just men made perfect,

24 And to Jesus the mediator of the new covenant, and to the blood of sprinkling, that speaketh better things than that of Abel.

25 See that ye refuse not him that speaketh. For if they escaped not who refused him that spake on earth, much more shall not we escape, if we turn away from him that speaketh from heaven:

26 Whose voice then shook the earth: but now he hath promised, saying, Yet once more I shake not the earth only, but also heaven.

27 And this word, Yet once more, signifieth the removing of those things that are shaken, as of things that are made, that those things which cannot be shaken may remain.

28 Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear:

29 For our God is a consuming fire.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:6-8 (KJV)

6 But godliness with contentment is great gain.

7 For we brought nothing into this world, and it is certain we can carry nothing out.

8 And having food and raiment let us be therewith content.

----------


## donnay

Malachi 3:6-10 (KJV)

6 For I am the Lord, I change not; therefore ye sons of Jacob are not consumed.

7 Even from the days of your fathers ye are gone away from mine ordinances, and have not kept them. Return unto me, and I will return unto you, saith the Lord of hosts. But ye said, Wherein shall we return?

8 Will a man rob God? Yet ye have robbed me. But ye say, Wherein have we robbed thee? In tithes and offerings.

9 Ye are cursed with a curse: for ye have robbed me, even this whole nation.

10 Bring ye all the tithes into the storehouse, that there may be meat in mine house, and prove me now herewith, saith the Lord of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 27:37,45-46,50-54 (KJV)

37 And set up over his head his accusation written, This Is Jesus The King Of The Jews.

45 Now from the sixth hour there was darkness over all the land unto the ninth hour.

46 And about the ninth hour Jesus cried with a loud voice, saying, Eli, Eli, lama sabachthani? that is to say, My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me?

50 Jesus, when he had cried again with a loud voice, yielded up the ghost.

51 And, behold, the veil of the temple was rent in twain from the top to the bottom; and the earth did quake, and the rocks rent;

52 And the graves were opened; and many bodies of the saints which slept arose,

53 And came out of the graves after his resurrection, and went into the holy city, and appeared unto many.

54 Now when the centurion, and they that were with him, watching Jesus, saw the earthquake, and those things that were done, they feared greatly, saying, Truly this was the Son of God.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 27:57-66 (KJV)

57 When the even was come, there came a rich man of Arimathaea, named Joseph, who also himself was Jesus' disciple:

58 He went to Pilate, and begged the body of Jesus. Then Pilate commanded the body to be delivered.

59 And when Joseph had taken the body, he wrapped it in a clean linen cloth,

60 And laid it in his own new tomb, which he had hewn out in the rock: and he rolled a great stone to the door of the sepulchre, and departed.

61 And there was Mary Magdalene, and the other Mary, sitting over against the sepulchre.

62 Now the next day, that followed the day of the preparation, the chief priests and Pharisees came together unto Pilate,

63 Saying, Sir, we remember that that deceiver said, while he was yet alive, After three days I will rise again.

64 Command therefore that the sepulchre be made sure until the third day, lest his disciples come by night, and steal him away, and say unto the people, He is risen from the dead: so the last error shall be worse than the first.

65 Pilate said unto them, Ye have a watch: go your way, make it as sure as ye can.

66 So they went, and made the sepulchre sure, sealing the stone, and setting a watch.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:1-10 (KJV)

28 In the end of the sabbath, as it began to dawn toward the first day of the week, came Mary Magdalene and the other Mary to see the sepulchre.

2 And, behold, there was a great earthquake: for the angel of the Lord descended from heaven, and came and rolled back the stone from the door, and sat upon it.

3 His countenance was like lightning, and his raiment white as snow:

4 And for fear of him the keepers did shake, and became as dead men.

5 And the angel answered and said unto the women, Fear not ye: for I know that ye seek Jesus, which was crucified.

6 He is not here: for he is risen, as he said. Come, see the place where the Lord lay.

7 And go quickly, and tell his disciples that he is risen from the dead; and, behold, he goeth before you into Galilee; there shall ye see him: lo, I have told you.

8 And they departed quickly from the sepulchre with fear and great joy; and did run to bring his disciples word.

9 And as they went to tell his disciples, behold, Jesus met them, saying, All hail. And they came and held him by the feet, and worshipped him.

10 Then said Jesus unto them, Be not afraid: go tell my brethren that they go into Galilee, and there shall they see me.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:6-11 (KJV)

6 But this I say, He which soweth sparingly shall reap also sparingly; and he which soweth bountifully shall reap also bountifully.

7 Every man according as he purposeth in his heart, so let him give; not grudgingly, or of necessity: for God loveth a cheerful giver.

8 And God is able to make all grace abound toward you; that ye, always having all sufficiency in all things, may abound to every good work:

9 (As it is written, He hath dispersed abroad; he hath given to the poor: his righteousness remaineth for ever.

10 Now he that ministereth seed to the sower both minister bread for your food, and multiply your seed sown, and increase the fruits of your righteousness

11 Being enriched in every thing to all bountifulness, which causeth through us thanksgiving to God.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 16:1-3 (KJV)

16 Now concerning the collection for the saints, as I have given order to the churches of Galatia, even so do ye.

2 Upon the first day of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as God hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come.

3 And when I come, whomsoever ye shall approve by your letters, them will I send to bring your liberality unto Jerusalem.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 4:13  (KJV)

13 Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in his sight: but all things are naked and opened unto the eyes of him with whom we have to do.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:11-15 (KJV)

11 Now when they were going, behold, some of the watch came into the city, and shewed unto the chief priests all the things that were done.

12 And when they were assembled with the elders, and had taken counsel, they gave large money unto the soldiers,

13 Saying, Say ye, His disciples came by night, and stole him away while we slept.

14 And if this come to the governor's ears, we will persuade him, and secure you.

15 So they took the money, and did as they were taught: and this saying is commonly reported among the Jews until this day.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 2:9 (KJV)

9 But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 7:8-9 (KJV)

8 Better is the end of a thing than the beginning thereof: and the patient in spirit is better than the proud in spirit.

9 Be not hasty in thy spirit to be angry: for anger resteth in the bosom of fools.

----------


## donnay

Numbers 16:41-49 (KJV)

41 But on the morrow all the congregation of the children of Israel murmured against Moses and against Aaron, saying, Ye have killed the people of the Lord.

42 And it came to pass, when the congregation was gathered against Moses and against Aaron, that they looked toward the tabernacle of the congregation: and, behold, the cloud covered it, and the glory of the Lord appeared.

43 And Moses and Aaron came before the tabernacle of the congregation.

44 And the Lord spake unto Moses, saying,

45 Get you up from among this congregation, that I may consume them as in a moment. And they fell upon their faces.

46 And Moses said unto Aaron, Take a censer, and put fire therein from off the altar, and put on incense, and go quickly unto the congregation, and make an atonement for them: for there is wrath gone out from the Lord; the plague is begun.

47 And Aaron took as Moses commanded, and ran into the midst of the congregation; and, behold, the plague was begun among the people: and he put on incense, and made an atonement for the people.

48 And he stood between the dead and the living; and the plague was stayed.

49 Now they that died in the plague were fourteen thousand and seven hundred, beside them that died about the matter of Korah.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:16-17 (KJV)

16 Better is little with the fear of the Lord than great treasure and trouble therewith.

17 Better is a dinner of herbs where love is, than a stalled ox and hatred therewith.

----------


## donnay

John 6:29 (KJV)

29 Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 24:1-2 (KJV)

24 The earth is the Lord's, and the fulness thereof; the world, and they that dwell therein.

2 For he hath founded it upon the seas, and established it upon the floods.

----------


## donnay

Acts 17:24-25 (KJV)

24 God that made the world and all things therein, seeing that he is Lord of heaven and earth, dwelleth not in temples made with hands;

25 Neither is worshipped with men's hands, as though he needed any thing, seeing he giveth to all life, and breath, and all things;

----------


## donnay

Acts 17:26-28 (KJV)

26 And hath made of one blood all nations of men for to dwell on all the face of the earth, and hath determined the times before appointed, and the bounds of their habitation;

27 That they should seek the Lord, if haply they might feel after him, and find him, though he be not far from every one of us:

28 For in him we live, and move, and have our being; as certain also of your own poets have said, For we are also his offspring.

----------


## donnay

James 1:17 (KJV)

17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (KJV)

16 Rejoice evermore.

17 Pray without ceasing.

18 In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:18-20 (KJV)

18 And be not drunk with wine, wherein is excess; but be filled with the Spirit;

19 Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord;

20 Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:9-10 (KJV)

9 If I take the wings of the morning, and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea;

10 Even there shall thy hand lead me, and thy right hand shall hold me.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:4-5 (KJV)

4 Rejoice in the Lord always: and again I say, Rejoice.

5 Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:19-21 (KJV)

19 Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellowcitizens with the saints, and of the household of God;

20 And are built upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief corner stone;

21 In whom all the building fitly framed together groweth unto an holy temple in the Lord:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:4 (KJV)

4 I sought the Lord, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:8-10  (KJV)

8 Or he that exhorteth, on exhortation: he that giveth, let him do it with simplicity; he that ruleth, with diligence; he that sheweth mercy, with cheerfulness.

9 Let love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good.

10 Be kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another;

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:11-12 (KJV)

11 Not slothful in business; fervent in spirit; serving the Lord;

12 Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing instant in prayer;

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:14-21  (KJV)

14 Bless them which persecute you: bless, and curse not.

15 Rejoice with them that do rejoice, and weep with them that weep.

16 Be of the same mind one toward another. Mind not high things, but condescend to men of low estate. Be not wise in your own conceits.

17 Recompense to no man evil for evil. Provide things honest in the sight of all men.

18 If it be possible, as much as lieth in you, live peaceably with all men.

19 Dearly beloved, avenge not yourselves, but rather give place unto wrath: for it is written, Vengeance is mine; I will repay, saith the Lord.

20 Therefore if thine enemy hunger, feed him; if he thirst, give him drink: for in so doing thou shalt heap coals of fire on his head.

21 Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:1-5  (KJV)

13 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.

2 Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God: and they that resist shall receive to themselves damnation.

3 For rulers are not a terror to good works, but to the evil. Wilt thou then not be afraid of the power? do that which is good, and thou shalt have praise of the same:

4 For he is the minister of God to thee for good. But if thou do that which is evil, be afraid; for he beareth not the sword in vain: for he is the minister of God, a revenger to execute wrath upon him that doeth evil.

5 Wherefore ye must needs be subject, not only for wrath, but also for conscience sake.

----------


## pcosmar

> Romans 13:1-5  (KJV)
> 
> 13 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.
> 
> 2 Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God: and they that resist shall receive to themselves damnation.
> 
> 3 For rulers are not a terror to good works, but to the evil. Wilt thou then not be afraid of the power? do that which is good, and thou shalt have praise of the same:
> 
> 4 For he is the minister of God to thee for good. But if thou do that which is evil, be afraid; for he beareth not the sword in vain: for he is the minister of God, a revenger to execute wrath upon him that doeth evil.
> ...


When you walk as a Christian (The law of Love) through this world,, that becomes an indictment on this world and it's ruler.

when you see it,, it will change you outlook.



> the powers that be are ordained of God.


God takes responsibility for all Creation,, even the devil,,the ruler of this world.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:6-10 (KJV)

6 For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing.

7 Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute is due; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour.

8 Owe no man any thing, but to love one another: for he that loveth another hath fulfilled the law.

9 For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if there be any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

10 Love worketh no ill to his neighbour: therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.

----------


## donnay

John 10:7 (KJV)

7 Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I say unto you, I am the door of the sheep.


John 10:9-10  (KJV)

9 I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.

10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 7:8-13 (KJV)

6 And Moses and Aaron did as the Lord commanded them, so did they.

7 And Moses was fourscore years old, and Aaron fourscore and three years old, when they spake unto Pharaoh.

8 And the Lord spake unto Moses and unto Aaron, saying,

9 When Pharaoh shall speak unto you, saying, Shew a miracle for you: then thou shalt say unto Aaron, Take thy rod, and cast it before Pharaoh, and it shall become a serpent.

10 And Moses and Aaron went in unto Pharaoh, and they did so as the Lord had commanded: and Aaron cast down his rod before Pharaoh, and before his servants, and it became a serpent.

11 Then Pharaoh also called the wise men and the sorcerers: now the magicians of Egypt, they also did in like manner with their enchantments.

12 For they cast down every man his rod, and they became serpents: but Aaron's rod swallowed up their rods.

13 And he hardened Pharaoh's heart, that he hearkened not unto them; as the Lord had said.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 9:22-26 (KJV)

22 And the Lord said unto Moses, Stretch forth thine hand toward heaven, that there may be hail in all the land of Egypt, upon man, and upon beast, and upon every herb of the field, throughout the land of Egypt.

23 And Moses stretched forth his rod toward heaven: and the Lord sent thunder and hail, and the fire ran along upon the ground; and the Lord rained hail upon the land of Egypt.

24 So there was hail, and fire mingled with the hail, very grievous, such as there was none like it in all the land of Egypt since it became a nation.

25 And the hail smote throughout all the land of Egypt all that was in the field, both man and beast; and the hail smote every herb of the field, and brake every tree of the field.

26 Only in the land of Goshen, where the children of Israel were, was there no hail.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 11:4-8 (KJV)

4 And Moses said, Thus saith the Lord, About midnight will I go out into the midst of Egypt:

5 And all the firstborn in the land of Egypt shall die, from the first born of Pharaoh that sitteth upon his throne, even unto the firstborn of the maidservant that is behind the mill; and all the firstborn of beasts.

6 And there shall be a great cry throughout all the land of Egypt, such as there was none like it, nor shall be like it any more.

7 But against any of the children of Israel shall not a dog move his tongue, against man or beast: that ye may know how that the Lord doth put a difference between the Egyptians and Israel.

8 And all these thy servants shall come down unto me, and bow down themselves unto me, saying, Get thee out, and all the people that follow thee: and after that I will go out. And he went out from Pharaoh in a great anger.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 13:14-16  (KJV)

14 And it shall be when thy son asketh thee in time to come, saying, What is this? that thou shalt say unto him, By strength of hand the Lord brought us out from Egypt, from the house of bondage:

15 And it came to pass, when Pharaoh would hardly let us go, that the Lord slew all the firstborn in the land of Egypt, both the firstborn of man, and the firstborn of beast: therefore I sacrifice to the Lord all that openeth the matrix, being males; but all the firstborn of my children I redeem.

16 And it shall be for a token upon thine hand, and for frontlets between thine eyes: for by strength of hand the Lord brought us forth out of Egypt.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 13:21-22  (KJV)

21 And the Lord went before them by day in a pillar of a cloud, to lead them the way; and by night in a pillar of fire, to give them light; to go by day and night:

22 He took not away the pillar of the cloud by day, nor the pillar of fire by night, from before the people.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:12-16 (KJV)

12 But I would ye should understand, brethren, that the things which happened unto me have fallen out rather unto the furtherance of the gospel;

13 So that my bonds in Christ are manifest in all the palace, and in all other places;

14 And many of the brethren in the Lord, waxing confident by my bonds, are much more bold to speak the word without fear.

15 Some indeed preach Christ even of envy and strife; and some also of good will:

16 The one preach Christ of contention, not sincerely, supposing to add affliction to my bonds:

----------


## donnay

1 Kings 17:2-6 (KJV)

2 And the word of the Lord came unto him, saying,

3 Get thee hence, and turn thee eastward, and hide thyself by the brook Cherith, that is before Jordan.

4 And it shall be, that thou shalt drink of the brook; and I have commanded the ravens to feed thee there.

5 So he went and did according unto the word of the Lord: for he went and dwelt by the brook Cherith, that is before Jordan.

6 And the ravens brought him bread and flesh in the morning, and bread and flesh in the evening; and he drank of the brook.

----------


## donnay

1 Kings 17:7-12 (KJV)

7 And it came to pass after a while, that the brook dried up, because there had been no rain in the land.

8 And the word of the Lord came unto him, saying,

9 Arise, get thee to Zarephath, which belongeth to Zidon, and dwell there: behold, I have commanded a widow woman there to sustain thee.

10 So he arose and went to Zarephath. And when he came to the gate of the city, behold, the widow woman was there gathering of sticks: and he called to her, and said, Fetch me, I pray thee, a little water in a vessel, that I may drink.

11 And as she was going to fetch it, he called to her, and said, Bring me, I pray thee, a morsel of bread in thine hand.

12 And she said, As the Lord thy God liveth, I have not a cake, but an handful of meal in a barrel, and a little oil in a cruse: and, behold, I am

----------


## donnay

1 Kings 17:13-16 (KJV)

13 And Elijah said unto her, Fear not; go and do as thou hast said: but make me thereof a little cake first, and bring it unto me, and after make for thee and for thy son.

14 For thus saith the Lord God of Israel, The barrel of meal shall not waste, neither shall the cruse of oil fail, until the day that the Lord sendeth rain upon the earth.

15 And she went and did according to the saying of Elijah: and she, and he, and her house, did eat many days.

16 And the barrel of meal wasted not, neither did the cruse of oil fail, according to the word of the Lord, which he spake by Elijah.

----------


## donnay

1 Kings 17:17-24 (KJV)

17 And it came to pass after these things, that the son of the woman, the mistress of the house, fell sick; and his sickness was so sore, that there was no breath left in him.

18 And she said unto Elijah, What have I to do with thee, O thou man of God? art thou come unto me to call my sin to remembrance, and to slay my son?

19 And he said unto her, Give me thy son. And he took him out of her bosom, and carried him up into a loft, where he abode, and laid him upon his own bed.

20 And he cried unto the Lord, and said, O Lord my God, hast thou also brought evil upon the widow with whom I sojourn, by slaying her son?

21 And he stretched himself upon the child three times, and cried unto the Lord, and said, O Lord my God, I pray thee, let this child's soul come into him again.

22 And the Lord heard the voice of Elijah; and the soul of the child came into him again, and he revived.

23 And Elijah took the child, and brought him down out of the chamber into the house, and delivered him unto his mother: and Elijah said, See, thy son liveth.

24 And the woman said to Elijah, Now by this I know that thou art a man of God, and that the word of the Lord in thy mouth is truth.

----------


## donnay

Luke 22:39-44 (KJV)

39 And he came out, and went, as he was wont, to the mount of Olives; and his disciples also followed him.

40 And when he was at the place, he said unto them, Pray that ye enter not into temptation.

41 And he was withdrawn from them about a stone's cast, and kneeled down, and prayed,

42 Saying, Father, if thou be willing, remove this cup from me: nevertheless not my will, but thine, be done.

43 And there appeared an angel unto him from heaven, strengthening him.

44 And being in an agony he prayed more earnestly: and his sweat was as it were great drops of blood falling down to the ground.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:17-18 (KJV)

17 Ye therefore, beloved, seeing ye know these things before, beware lest ye also, being led away with the error of the wicked, fall from your own stedfastness.

18 But grow in grace, and in the knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. To him be glory both now and for ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 31:25 - 31:31 (KJV)

25 Strength and honour [are] her clothing; and she shall rejoice in time to come.

26 She openeth her mouth with wisdom; and in her tongue [is] the law of kindness.

27 She looketh well to the ways of her household, and eateth not the bread of idleness.

28 Her children arise up, and call her blessed; her husband [also], and he praiseth her.

29 Many daughters have done virtuously, but thou excellest them all.

30 Favour [is] deceitful, and beauty [is] vain: [but] a woman [that] feareth the LORD, she shall be praised.

31 Give her of the fruit of her hands; and let her own works praise her in the gates.

*Happy Mother's Day!*

----------


## donnay

Acts 20:29-31 (KJV)

29 For I know this, that after my departing shall grievous wolves enter in among you, not sparing the flock.

30 Also of your own selves shall men arise, speaking perverse things, to draw away disciples after them.

31 Therefore watch, and remember, that by the space of three years I ceased not to warn every one night and day with tears.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:14-16 (KJV)

14 Do all things without murmurings and disputings:

15 That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world;

16 Holding forth the word of life; that I may rejoice in the day of Christ, that I have not run in vain, neither laboured in vain.

----------


## donnay

John 12:42-43 (KJV)

42 Nevertheless among the chief rulers also many believed on him; but because of the Pharisees they did not confess him, lest they should be put out of the synagogue:

43 For they loved the praise of men more than the praise of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 93:3-4 (KJV)

3 The floods have lifted up, O Lord, the floods have lifted up their voice; the floods lift up their waves.

4 The Lord on high is mightier than the noise of many waters, yea, than the mighty waves of the sea.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:14-15 (KJV)

14 That we henceforth be no more children, tossed to and fro, and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the sleight of men, and cunning craftiness, whereby they lie in wait to deceive;

15 But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, even Christ:

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:8-10  (KJV)

8 For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's.

9 For to this end Christ both died, and rose, and revived, that he might be Lord both of the dead and living.

10 But why dost thou judge thy brother? or why dost thou set at nought thy brother? for we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:10-12 (KJV)

10 But why dost thou judge thy brother? or why dost thou set at nought thy brother? for we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.

11 For it is written, As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

12 So then every one of us shall give account of himself to God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:6-10 (KJV)

6 Therefore we are always confident, knowing that, whilst we are at home in the body, we are absent from the Lord:

7 (For we walk by faith, not by sight

8 We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord.

9 Wherefore we labour, that, whether present or absent, we may be accepted of him.

10 For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ; that every one may receive the things done in his body, according to that he hath done, whether it be good or bad.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 33:10-13 (KJV)

10 And the Lord spake to Manasseh, and to his people: but they would not hearken.

11 Wherefore the Lord brought upon them the captains of the host of the king of Assyria, which took Manasseh among the thorns, and bound him with fetters, and carried him to Babylon.

12 And when he was in affliction, he besought the Lord his God, and humbled himself greatly before the God of his fathers,

13 And prayed unto him: and he was intreated of him, and heard his supplication, and brought him again to Jerusalem into his kingdom. Then Manasseh knew that the Lord he was God.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 33:15-17 (KJV)

15 And he took away the strange gods, and the idol out of the house of the Lord, and all the altars that he had built in the mount of the house of the Lord, and in Jerusalem, and cast them out of the city.

16 And he repaired the altar of the Lord, and sacrificed thereon peace offerings and thank offerings, and commanded Judah to serve the Lord God of Israel.

17 Nevertheless the people did sacrifice still in the high places, yet unto the Lord their God only.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:13 (KJV)

13 Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any: even as Christ forgave you, so also do ye.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:1-2 (KJV)

4 I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called,

2 With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:13-17 King James Version (KJV)

13 In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were sealed with that holy Spirit of promise,

14 Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory.

15 Wherefore I also, after I heard of your faith in the Lord Jesus, and love unto all the saints,

16 Cease not to give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers;

17 That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:11-13  (KJV)

11 Not that I speak in respect of want: for I have learned, in whatsoever state I am, therewith to be content.

12 I know both how to be abased, and I know how to abound: every where and in all things I am instructed both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need.

13 I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:10 (KJV)

10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:5-8 (KJV)

5 Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:

6 Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:

7 But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:

8 And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.

----------


## donnay

John 4:11-14 (KJV)

11 The woman saith unto him, Sir, thou hast nothing to draw with, and the well is deep: from whence then hast thou that living water?

12 Art thou greater than our father Jacob, which gave us the well, and drank thereof himself, and his children, and his cattle?

13 Jesus answered and said unto her, Whosoever drinketh of this water shall thirst again:

14 But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:15-17  (KJV)

15 Whosoever shall confess that Jesus is the Son of God, God dwelleth in him, and he in God.

16 And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

17 Herein is our love made perfect, that we may have boldness in the day of judgment: because as he is, so are we in this world.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:13-14 (KJV)

13 Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:28 (KJV)

28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:21-23 (KJV)

21 And you, that were sometime alienated and enemies in your mind by wicked works, yet now hath he reconciled

22 In the body of his flesh through death, to present you holy and unblameable and unreproveable in his sight:

23 If ye continue in the faith grounded and settled, and be not moved away from the hope of the gospel, which ye have heard, and which was preached to every creature which is under heaven; whereof I Paul am made a minister;

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:15-17 (KJV)

15 Who is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of every creature:

16 For by him were all things created, that are in heaven, and that are in earth, visible and invisible, whether they be thrones, or dominions, or principalities, or powers: all things were created by him, and for him:

17 And he is before all things, and by him all things consist.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:1-4 (KJV)

3 And I, brethren, could not speak unto you as unto spiritual, but as unto carnal, even as unto babes in Christ.

2 I have fed you with milk, and not with meat: for hitherto ye were not able to bear it, neither yet now are ye able.

3 For ye are yet carnal: for whereas there is among you envying, and strife, and divisions, are ye not carnal, and walk as men?

4 For while one saith, I am of Paul; and another, I am of Apollos; are ye not carnal?

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:5-9 (KJV)

5 Who then is Paul, and who is Apollos, but ministers by whom ye believed, even as the Lord gave to every man?

6 I have planted, Apollos watered; but God gave the increase.

7 So then neither is he that planteth any thing, neither he that watereth; but God that giveth the increase.

8 Now he that planteth and he that watereth are one: and every man shall receive his own reward according to his own labour.

9 For we are labourers together with God: ye are God's husbandry, ye are God's building.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:10-15 (KJV)

10 According to the grace of God which is given unto me, as a wise masterbuilder, I have laid the foundation, and another buildeth thereon. But let every man take heed how he buildeth thereupon.

11 For other foundation can no man lay than that is laid, which is Jesus Christ.

12 Now if any man build upon this foundation gold, silver, precious stones, wood, hay, stubble;

13 Every man's work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every man's work of what sort it is.

14 If any man's work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward.

15 If any man's work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:16-17 (KJV)

16 Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you?

17 If any man defile the temple of God, him shall God destroy; for the temple of God is holy, which temple ye are.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:18-23 (KJV)

18 Let no man deceive himself. If any man among you seemeth to be wise in this world, let him become a fool, that he may be wise.

19 For the wisdom of this world is foolishness with God. For it is written, He taketh the wise in their own craftiness.

20 And again, The Lord knoweth the thoughts of the wise, that they are vain.

21 Therefore let no man glory in men. For all things are your's;

22 Whether Paul, or Apollos, or Cephas, or the world, or life, or death, or things present, or things to come; all are your's;

23 And ye are Christ's; and Christ is God's.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:6-7 (KJV)

6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.

7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 3:3 (KJV)

3 But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 6:6-7 (KJV)

6 And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart:

7 And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 33:22 (KJV)

22 For the Lord is our judge, the Lord is our lawgiver, the Lord is our king; he will save us.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 2:4-5 (KJV)

4 Nevertheless I have somewhat against thee, because thou hast left thy first love.

5 Remember therefore from whence thou art fallen, and repent, and do the first works; or else I will come unto thee quickly, and will remove thy candlestick out of his place, except thou repent.

----------


## donnay

1 Samuel 12:24 (KJV)

24 Only fear the Lord, and serve him in truth with all your heart: for consider how great things he hath done for you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 5:11 (KJV)

11 But let all those that put their trust in thee rejoice: let them ever shout for joy, because thou defendest them: let them also that love thy name be joyful in thee.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:3 (KJV)

3 Blessed are the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:21-23 (KJV)

21 From that time forth began Jesus to shew unto his disciples, how that he must go unto Jerusalem, and suffer many things of the elders and chief priests and scribes, and be killed, and be raised again the third day.

22 Then Peter took him, and began to rebuke him, saying, Be it far from thee, Lord: this shall not be unto thee.

23 But he turned, and said unto Peter, Get thee behind me, Satan: thou art an offence unto me: for thou savourest not the things that be of God, but those that be of men.

----------


## donnay

Esther 4:14 (KJV)

14 For if thou altogether holdest thy peace at this time, then shall there enlargement and deliverance arise to the Jews from another place; but thou and thy father's house shall be destroyed: and who knoweth whether thou art come to the kingdom for such a time as this?

----------


## donnay

Acts 1:6-7 (KJV)

6 When they therefore were come together, they asked of him, saying, Lord, wilt thou at this time restore again the kingdom to Israel?

7 And he said unto them, It is not for you to know the times or the seasons, which the Father hath put in his own power.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:20-22  (KJV)

20 For I say unto you, That except your righteousness shall exceed the righteousness of the scribes and Pharisees, ye shall in no case enter into the kingdom of heaven.

21 Ye have heard that it was said of them of old time, Thou shalt not kill; and whosoever shall kill shall be in danger of the judgment:

22 But I say unto you, That whosoever is angry with his brother without a cause shall be in danger of the judgment: and whosoever shall say to his brother, Raca, shall be in danger of the council: but whosoever shall say, Thou fool, shall be in danger of hell fire.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:23-25  (KJV)

23 Therefore if thou bring thy gift to the altar, and there rememberest that thy brother hath ought against thee;

24 Leave there thy gift before the altar, and go thy way; first be reconciled to thy brother, and then come and offer thy gift.

25 Agree with thine adversary quickly, whiles thou art in the way with him; lest at any time the adversary deliver thee to the judge, and the judge deliver thee to the officer, and thou be cast into prison.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:1-7 (KJV)

12 Whoso loveth instruction loveth knowledge: but he that hateth reproof is brutish.

2 A good man obtaineth favour of the Lord: but a man of wicked devices will he condemn.

3 A man shall not be established by wickedness: but the root of the righteous shall not be moved.

4 A virtuous woman is a crown to her husband: but she that maketh ashamed is as rottenness in his bones.

5 The thoughts of the righteous are right: but the counsels of the wicked are deceit.

6 The words of the wicked are to lie in wait for blood: but the mouth of the upright shall deliver them.

7 The wicked are overthrown, and are not: but the house of the righteous shall stand.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12-8-14 (KJV)

8 A man shall be commended according to his wisdom: but he that is of a perverse heart shall be despised.

9 He that is despised, and hath a servant, is better than he that honoureth himself, and lacketh bread.

10 A righteous man regardeth the life of his beast: but the tender mercies of the wicked are cruel.

11 He that tilleth his land shall be satisfied with bread: but he that followeth vain persons is void of understanding.

12 The wicked desireth the net of evil men: but the root of the righteous yieldeth fruit.

13 The wicked is snared by the transgression of his lips: but the just shall come out of trouble.

14 A man shall be satisfied with good by the fruit of his mouth: and the recompence of a man's hands shall be rendered unto him.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:14-20 (KJV)

14 A man shall be satisfied with good by the fruit of his mouth: and the recompence of a man's hands shall be rendered unto him.

15 The way of a fool is right in his own eyes: but he that hearkeneth unto counsel is wise.

16 A fool's wrath is presently known: but a prudent man covereth shame.

17 He that speaketh truth sheweth forth righteousness: but a false witness deceit.

18 There is that speaketh like the piercings of a sword: but the tongue of the wise is health.

19 The lip of truth shall be established for ever: but a lying tongue is but for a moment.

20 Deceit is in the heart of them that imagine evil: but to the counsellors of peace is joy.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:21-27

21 There shall no evil happen to the just: but the wicked shall be filled with mischief.

22 Lying lips are abomination to the Lord: but they that deal truly are his delight.

23 A prudent man concealeth knowledge: but the heart of fools proclaimeth foolishness.

24 The hand of the diligent shall bear rule: but the slothful shall be under tribute.

25 Heaviness in the heart of man maketh it stoop: but a good word maketh it glad.

26 The righteous is more excellent than his neighbour: but the way of the wicked seduceth them.

27 The slothful man roasteth not that which he took in hunting: but the substance of a diligent man is precious.

28 In the way of righteousness is life: and in the pathway thereof there is no death.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:1-7  (KJV)

1 Therefore, my brethren dearly beloved and longed for, my joy and crown, so stand fast in the Lord, my dearly beloved.

2 I beseech Euodias, and beseech Syntyche, that they be of the same mind in the Lord.

3 And I intreat thee also, true yokefellow, help those women which laboured with me in the gospel, with Clement also, and with other my fellowlabourers, whose names are in the book of life.

4 Rejoice in the Lord always: and again I say, Rejoice.

5 Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand.

6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.

7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:9-11  (KJV)

9 Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.

10 Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:2  (KJV)

2 The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 4:4–5 (KJV)

4 But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law, 
5 To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.

----------


## donnay

Luke 9:23-24 (KJV)

23 And he said to them all, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me.

24 For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: but whosoever will lose his life for my sake, the same shall save it.

----------


## donnay

John 6:32-35  (KJV)

32 Then Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Moses gave you not that bread from heaven; but my Father giveth you the true bread from heaven.

33 For the bread of God is he which cometh down from heaven, and giveth life unto the world.

34 Then said they unto him, Lord, evermore give us this bread.

35 And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:14-15 (KJV)

14 “And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us:”

15 “And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him.”

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14  (KJV)

“If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.”

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 31:10, 27-28 (KJV)

10 Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price is far above rubies.

27 She looketh well to the ways of her household, and eateth not the bread of idleness.

28 Her children arise up, and call her blessed; her husband also, and he praiseth her.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:13  (KJV)

“For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only use not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another.”

----------


## donnay

Psalms 119:60  (KJV)

“I made haste, and delayed not to keep thy commandments.”

----------


## donnay

Revelation 21:2-4 (KJV)

2 “And I John saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down from God out of heaven, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband.” 

3 “And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.” 

4 “And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.”

----------


## donnay

Psalms 91:1  (KJV)

“He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.”

----------


## donnay

JOHN 11:25  (KJV)

“Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:”

----------


## donnay

JOSHUA 24:15 (KJV)

“And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.”

----------


## donnay

PSALM 40:8  (KJV)

“I delight to do thy will, O my God: yea, thy law is within my heart.”

----------


## donnay

ISAIAH 43:11-12  (KJV)

11 I, even I, am the LORD; and beside me there is no saviour. 

12 I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when there was no strange god among you: therefore ye are my witnesses, saith the LORD, that I am God.

----------


## donnay

John 15:10 (KJV)

“If ye keep my commandments, ye shall abide in my love; even as I have kept my Father's commandments, and abide in his love.”

----------


## donnay

James 1:21  (KJV)

“Wherefore lay apart all filthiness and superfluity of naughtiness, and receive with meekness the engrafted word, which is able to save your souls.”

----------


## donnay

Colossians 2:9-10  (KJV)

9 For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily.

10 And ye are complete in him, which is the head of all principality and power:

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:16  (KJV)

16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:7  (KJV)

7 I will praise thee with uprightness of heart, when I shall have learned thy righteous judgments.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10  (KJV)

10 Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed; for I am thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:7 (KJV)

7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:30  (KJV)

30 I have chosen the way of truth: thy judgments have I laid before me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:15-16  (KJV)

15 He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am?

16 And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:14  (KJV)

14 But Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 112:5  (KJV)

5 A good man sheweth favour, and lendeth: he will guide his affairs with discretion.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:60  (KJV)

60 I made haste, and delayed not to keep thy commandments.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:1  (KJV)

11 Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:1  (KJV)

12 Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:14  (KJV)

14 I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:93  (KJV)

93 I will never forget thy precepts: for with them thou hast quickened me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:14  (KJV)

14 Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

----------


## donnay

John 1:12-13 (KJV)

12 But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:

13 Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:114  (KJV)

114 Thou art my hiding place and my shield: I hope in thy word.

----------


## donnay

James 1:22  (KJV)

22 But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.

----------


## donnay

1 Samuel 16:7  (KJV)

7 But the Lord said unto Samuel, Look not on his countenance, or on the height of his stature; because I have refused him: for the Lord seeth not as man seeth; for man looketh on the outward appearance, but the Lord looketh on the heart.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 33:2-3  (KJV)

2 Thus saith the Lord the maker thereof, the Lord that formed it, to establish it; the Lord is his name;

3 Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:130  (KJV)

130 The entrance of thy words giveth light; it giveth understanding unto the simple

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:160  (KJV)

160 Thy word is true from the beginning: and every one of thy righteous judgments endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 33:22  (KJV)

22 For the Lord is our judge, the Lord is our lawgiver, the Lord is our king; he will save us.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 149:4  (KJV)

4 For the Lord taketh pleasure in his people: he will beautify the meek with salvation.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:6-7  (KJV)

6 Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?

7 But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 46:1 (KJV)

46 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:14 (KJV)

14 I have rejoiced in the way of thy testimonies, as much as in all riches.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 6:19-20  (KJV)

19 What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?

20 For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:10  (KJV)

10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:14-20  (KJV)

14 And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God;

15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot.

16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.

17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked:

18 I counsel thee to buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear; and anoint thine eyes with eyesalve, that thou mayest see.

19 As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.

20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:8  (KJV)

8 For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 7:1  (KJV)

7 Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 10:17-18  (KJV)

17 But he that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.

18 For not he that commendeth himself is approved, but whom the Lord commendeth.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:21  (KJV)

21 For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:12 (KJV)

12 He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:8  (KJV)

8 I have set the Lord always before me: because he is at my right hand, I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 42:8  (KJV)

8 Yet the Lord will command his lovingkindness in the day time, and in the night his song shall be with me, and my prayer unto the God of my life.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:32 King James Version (KJV)

32 He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 94:18-19  (KJV)

18 When I said, My foot slippeth; thy mercy, O Lord, held me up.

19 In the multitude of my thoughts within me thy comforts delight my soul.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 116:1-2  (KJV)

116 I love the Lord, because he hath heard my voice and my supplications.

2 Because he hath inclined his ear unto me, therefore will I call upon him as long as I live.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:165  (KJV)

165 Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:4-5  (KJV)

4 For as we have many members in one body, and all members have not the same office:

5 So we, being many, are one body in Christ, and every one members one of another.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 26:3  (KJV)

3 Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.

----------


## Schifference

> Isaiah 26:3  (KJV)
> 
> 3 Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.


How many people that lived or are living have been kept in perfect peace?

----------


## donnay

> How many people that lived or are living have been kept in perfect peace?


"...whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee"

Faith, trust and confidence in Him, gives them peace.

----------


## Schifference

> "...whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee"
> 
> Faith, trust and confidence in Him, gives them peace.


"Actions speak louder than words."

----------


## donnay

> "Actions speak louder than words."


Keeping in God's Word everyday, with understanding, brings blessings.  <--- Actions

----------


## donnay

John 6:29  (KJV)

29 Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:28  (KJV)

28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.

----------


## Schifference

> Galatians 3:28  (KJV)
> 
> 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.


Seems like Jesus or Paul was the original proponent of non binary on many issues.

----------


## donnay

> Seems like Jesus or Paul was the original proponent of non binary on many issues.


That's spiritually speaking.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:19  (KJV)

19 Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellowcitizens with the saints, and of the household of God;

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:6  (KJV)

6 Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:16 (KJV)

16 The man that wandereth out of the way of understanding shall remain in the congregation of the dead.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:64  (KJV)

64 The earth, O Lord, is full of thy mercy: teach me thy statutes.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 1:7  (KJV)

7 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:13-14  (KJV)

13 Hold fast the form of sound words, which thou hast heard of me, in faith and love which is in Christ Jesus.

14 That good thing which was committed unto thee keep by the Holy Ghost which dwelleth in us.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:18-20 (KJV)

18 And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth.

19 Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:

20 Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.

----------


## donnay

John 14:23  (KJV)

23 Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man love me, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come unto him, and make our abode with him.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:28  (KJV)

28 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:10  (KJV)

10 Teach me to do thy will; for thou art my God: thy spirit is good; lead me into the land of uprightness.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:2  (KJV)

2 That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 46:4  (KJV)

4 And even to your old age I am he; and even to hoar hairs will I carry you: I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:1-2  (KJV)

121 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.

2 My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:4  (KJV)

4 Rejoice in the Lord always: and again I say, Rejoice.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8  (KJV)

8 Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous:

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:1-2  (KJV)

2 If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,

2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:16  (KJV)

16 And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

----------


## donnay

James 3:13  (KJV)

13 Who is a wise man and endued with knowledge among you? let him shew out of a good conversation his works with meekness of wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:1  (KJV)

5 Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children;

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:3-4  (KJV)

3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.

4 Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:29  (KJV)

29 Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.

----------


## donnay

Joel 2:23  (KJV)

23 Be glad then, ye children of Zion, and rejoice in the Lord your God: for he hath given you the former rain moderately, and he will cause to come down for you the rain, the former rain, and the latter rain in the first month.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 13:14  (KJV)

14 The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Romans 15:7  (KJV)

7 Wherefore receive ye one another, as Christ also received us to the glory of God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:3-4  (KJV)

3 And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience;

4 And patience, experience; and experience, hope:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 10:35-36  (KJV)

35 Cast not away therefore your confidence, which hath great recompence of reward.

36 For ye have need of patience, that, after ye have done the will of God, ye might receive the promise.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:1  (KJV)

2 My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 10:30-31  (KJV)

30 For we know him that hath said, Vengeance belongeth unto me, I will recompense, saith the Lord. And again, The Lord shall judge his people.

31 It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:33  (KJV)

33 But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 2:14  (KJV)

14 But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know them, because they are spiritually discerned.

----------


## donnay

John 3:20-21 (KJV)

20 For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:9-10  (KJV)

9 And this I pray, that your love may abound yet more and more in knowledge and in all judgment;

10 That ye may approve things that are excellent; that ye may be sincere and without offence till the day of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:11-12  (KJV)

11 Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

12 Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:25  (KJV)

25 The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the Lord shall be safe.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:3  (KJV)

3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 27:1  (KJV)

27 Boast not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 55:6  (KJV)

6 Seek ye the Lord while he may be found, call ye upon him while he is near:

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 26:4  (KJV)

4 Trust ye in the Lord for ever: for in the Lord Jehovah [YHVH] is everlasting strength:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 63:1  (KJV)

63 O God, thou art my God; early will I seek thee: my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is;

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:11-12  (KJV)

11 I, even I, am the Lord; and beside me there is no saviour.

12 I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when there was no strange god among you: therefore ye are my witnesses, saith the Lord, that I am God.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 13:4  (KJV)

4 Ye shall walk after the Lord your God, and fear him, and keep his commandments, and obey his voice, and ye shall serve him, and cleave unto him.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:20-21  (KJV)

20 Hear counsel, and receive instruction, that thou mayest be wise in thy latter end.

21 There are many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the Lord, that shall stand.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:1  (KJV)

62 Truly my soul waiteth upon God: from him cometh my salvation.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 14:1  (KJV)

14 And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Sion, and with him an hundred forty and four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.


Revelation 22:1-4  (KJV)

1 And he shewed me a pure river of water of life, clear as crystal, proceeding out of the throne of God and of the Lamb.

2 In the midst of the street of it, and on either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare twelve manner of fruits, and yielded her fruit every month: and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations.

3 And there shall be no more curse: but the throne of God and of the Lamb shall be in it; and his servants shall serve him:

4 And they shall see his face; and his name shall be in their foreheads.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 15:6 (KJV)

6 Thy right hand, O Lord, is become glorious in power: thy right hand, O Lord, hath dashed in pieces the enemy.

Exodus 15:12 (KJV)

12 Thou stretchedst out thy right hand, the earth swallowed them.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:2  (KJV)

2 And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9  (KJV)

9 Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:7-8  (KJV)

7 The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul.

8 The Lord shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 25:14-15  (KJV)

14 The secret of the Lord is with them that fear him; and he will shew them his covenant.

15 Mine eyes are ever toward the Lord; for he shall pluck my feet out of the net.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9  (KJV)

9 Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:4  (KJV)

4 Delight thyself also in the Lord: and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 51:12  (KJV)

12 Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me with thy free spirit.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 40:8  (KJV)

8 I delight to do thy will, O my God: yea, thy law is within my heart.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:23  (KJV)

23 A man hath joy by the answer of his mouth: and a word spoken in due season, how good is it!

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:2  (KJV)

2 Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 9:10  (KJV)

10 The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy is understanding.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:19-20  (KJV)

19 Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord;

20 Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ;

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 3:16-17  (KJV)

16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:

17 That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 4:12  (KJV)

12 For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:24-25  (KJV)

24 For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away:

25 But the word of the Lord endureth for ever. And this is the word which by the gospel is preached unto you.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:1  (KJV)

12 I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:8-9  (KJV)

8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:

9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:8-9  (KJV)

8 Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:

9 Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 9:1-4  (KJV)

1 And the fifth angel sounded, and I saw a star fall from heaven unto the earth: and to him was given the key of the bottomless pit.

2 And he opened the bottomless pit; and there arose a smoke out of the pit, as the smoke of a great furnace; and the sun and the air were darkened by reason of the smoke of the pit.

3 And there came out of the smoke locusts upon the earth: and unto them was given power, as the scorpions of the earth have power.

4 And it was commanded them that they should not hurt the grass of the earth, neither any green thing, neither any tree; but only those men which have not the seal of God in their foreheads.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:9  (KJV)

9 But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:1  (KJV)

13 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 3:6  (KJV)

6 Who also hath made us able ministers of the new testament; not of the letter, but of the spirit: for the letter killeth, but the spirit giveth life.

----------


## donnay

John 14:27 (KJV)

27 Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you.” Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.

----------


## Schifference

> John 14:27 (KJV)
> 
> 27 Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you.” Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.


So basically you have peace even though the world could have you enslaved and torture you. Be content that you have peace!

----------


## donnay

> So basically you have peace even though the world could have you enslaved and torture you. Be content that you have peace!


Yes, because with understanding of His Word comes peace of mind.  Our time here, in the flesh, is a very short time.  Seeking and understanding God's Word is the only path to peace.

PROVERBS 3:5-6
5 “Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.”

6 “In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths. “


PROVERBS 3:13-18
13 “Happy is the man that findeth wisdom, and the man that getteth understanding.”

14 “For the merchandise of it is better than the merchandise of silver, and the gain thereof than fine gold.”

15 “She is more precious than rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.”

16 “Length of days is in her right hand; and in her left hand riches and honour.”

17 “Her ways are ways of pleasantness, and all her paths are peace.”

18 “She is a tree of life to them that lay hold upon her: and happy is every one that retaineth her.”

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:9-10  (KJV)

9 Having made known unto us the mystery of his will, according to his good pleasure which he hath purposed in himself:

10 That in the dispensation of the fulness of times he might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven, and which are on earth; even in him:

----------


## donnay

ISAIAH 41:10 (KJV)

10 “Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed; for I am thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.”

----------


## donnay

Joshua 24:15  (KJV)

15 And if it seem evil unto you to serve the Lord, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 1:18  (KJV)

18 Come now, and let us reason together, saith the Lord: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool.

----------


## donnay

Job 37:5-6  (KJV)

5 God thundereth marvellously with his voice; great things doeth he, which we cannot comprehend.

6 For he saith to the snow, Be thou on the earth; likewise to the small rain, and to the great rain of his strength.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:15-16  (KJV)

15 Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

16 For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:9 \ (KJV)

9 For this cause we also, since the day we heard it, do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding;

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:15-16  (KJV)

15 For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men:

16 As free, and not using your liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:18  (KJV)

18 For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh, but quickened by the Spirit:

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:143  (KJV)

143 Trouble and anguish have taken hold on me: yet thy commandments are my delights.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:18  (KJV)

18 Open thou mine eyes, that I may behold wondrous things out of thy law.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:105  (KJV)

105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.

----------


## donnay

John 17:17 (KJV)

17 Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 1:1-2  (KJV)

1 Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

2 But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 95:1-2  (KJV)

95 O come, let us sing unto the Lord: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.

2 Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:15  (KJV)

15 And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.


Happy Thanksgiving to all!

----------


## donnay

Psalm 100:4-5  (KJV)

4 Enter into his gates with thanksgiving, and into his courts with praise: be thankful unto him, and bless his name.

5 For the Lord is good; his mercy is everlasting; and his truth endureth to all generations.

----------


## presence

Some miserable shmucks are like good seed sown in the road:
They know right from wrong but before they bear fruit, 
they're consumed by their own demons.

Mark 4:15

----------


## donnay

Colossians 2:6-7  (KJV)

6 As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him:

7 Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:17  (KJV)

17 And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:28  (KJV)

28 Wherefore we receiving a kingdom which cannot be moved, let us have grace, whereby we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear:

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:8  (KJV)

8 Give thanks unto the Lord, call upon his name, make known his deeds among the people.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 136:1  (KJV)

136 O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:10-11  (KJV)

10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.

11 Seeing then that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness,

----------


## donnay

John 1:1-2  (KJV)

1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

2 The same was in the beginning with God.


John 1:14  (KJV)

14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 1:1-2  (KJV)

1 God, who at sundry times and in divers manners spake in time past unto the fathers by the prophets,

2 Hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds;

----------


## donnay

John 6:35  (KJV)

35 And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

----------


## donnay

John 8:12  (KJV)

12 Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

----------


## donnay

John 10:7  (KJV)

7 Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I say unto you, I am the door of the sheep.

John 10:9-10  (KJV)
9 I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.

10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

----------


## donnay

John 10:14-15  (KJV)

14 I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am known of mine.

15 As the Father knoweth me, even so know I the Father: and I lay down my life for the sheep.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25  (KJV)

25 Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:

----------


## donnay

John 14:1-6  (KJV)

14 Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.

2 In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.

4 And whither I go ye know, and the way ye know.

5 Thomas saith unto him, Lord, we know not whither thou goest; and how can we know the way?

6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

----------


## donnay

John 15:5  (KJV)

5 I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing.

John 15:8  (KJV)

8 Herein is my Father glorified, that ye bear much fruit; so shall ye be my disciples.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 18:15  (KJV)

15 The Lord thy God will raise up unto thee a Prophet from the midst of thee, of thy brethren, like unto me; unto him ye shall hearken;

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 7:14 (KJV)

14 Therefore the Lord himself shall give you a sign; Behold, a virgin shall conceive, and bear a son, and shall call his name Immanuel.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 4:4-5  (KJV)

4 But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law,

5 To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 2:4-6 n (KJV)

4 And when he had gathered all the chief priests and scribes of the people together, he demanded of them where Christ should be born.

5 And they said unto him, In Bethlehem of Judaea: for thus it is written by the prophet,

6 And thou Bethlehem, in the land of Juda, art not the least among the princes of Juda: for out of thee shall come a Governor, that shall rule my people Israel.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:26-28  (KJV)

26 And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,

27 To a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.

28 And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:30-33  (KJV)

30 And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favour with God.

31 And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name Jesus.

32 He shall be great, and shall be called the Son of the Highest: and the Lord God shall give unto him the throne of his father David:

33 And he shall reign over the house of Jacob for ever; and of his kingdom there shall be no end.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:46-47  (KJV)

46 And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord,

47 And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 1:20-21  (KJV)

20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.

21 And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Jesus: for he shall save his people from their sins.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:68-70  (KJV)

68 Blessed be the Lord God of Israel; for he hath visited and redeemed his people,

69 And hath raised up an horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David;

70 As he spake by the mouth of his holy prophets, which have been since the world began:

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:76-78  (KJV)

76 And thou, child, shalt be called the prophet of the Highest: for thou shalt go before the face of the Lord to prepare his ways;

77 To give knowledge of salvation unto his people by the remission of their sins,

78 Through the tender mercy of our God; whereby the dayspring from on high hath visited us,

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:1  (KJV)

2 And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be taxed.

Luke 2:4-5  (KJV)

4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; 
( because he was of the house and lineage of David: )

5 To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:6-7  (KJV)

6 And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.

7 And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:8-11  (KJV)

8 And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.

9 And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.

10 And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.

11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:11-14 (KJV)

11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

12 And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.

13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying,

14 Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:16-20  (KJV)

16 And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger.

17 And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child.

18 And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds.

19 But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart.

20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.


Merry Christmas Everyone!

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:28-32  (KJV)

28 Then took he him up in his arms, and blessed God, and said,

29 Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word:

30 For mine eyes have seen thy salvation,

31 Which thou hast prepared before the face of all people;

32 A light to lighten the Gentiles, and the glory of thy people Israel.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:1-2  (KJV)

103 Bless the Lord, O my soul: and all that is within me, bless his holy name.

2 Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits:

----------


## donnay

Matthew 11:28  (KJV)

28 Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.

----------


## donnay

John 14:1-3  (KJV)

14 Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.

2 In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33  (KJV)

33 These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:16  (KJV)

16 Thus saith the Lord, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters;


Isaiah 43:18-19  (KJV)

18 Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old.

19 Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, and rivers in the desert.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:17  (KJV)

17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:12  (KJV)

12 So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12  (KJV)

11 For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men,

12 Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

----------


## donnay

Micah 6:8  (KJV)

8 He hath shewed thee, O man, what is good; and what doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy, and to walk humbly with thy God?

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 1:16-17  (KJV)

16 Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of your doings from before mine eyes; cease to do evil;

17 Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:13  (KJV)

13 Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:1-2  (KJV)

5 Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children;

2 And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.

----------


## donnay

Amos 5:14-15  (KJV)

14 Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the Lord, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken.

15 Hate the evil, and love the good, and establish judgment in the gate: it may be that the Lord God of hosts will be gracious unto the remnant of Joseph.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:19-21  (KJV)

19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:

20 But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:

21 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:15-16  (KJV)

15 But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation;

16 Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 118:5-6  (KJV)

5 I called upon the Lord in distress: the Lord answered me, and set me in a large place.

6 The Lord is on my side; I will not fear: what can man do unto me?

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:26-28  (KJV)

26 For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus.

27 For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.

28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:19-20  (KJV)

19 To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.

20 Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:20-21  (KJV)

20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?

21 And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.

----------


## donnay

John 8:31-32  (KJV)

31 Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;

32 And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:16  (KJV)

16 This I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:13  (KJV)

13 There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:12  (KJV)

12 Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.

----------


## donnay

James 1:2-3  (KJV)

2 My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations;

3 Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:7-8  (KJV)

7 Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.

8 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.

----------


## Schifference

> Galatians 6:7-8  (KJV)
> 
> 7 Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.
> 
> 8 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.


Those pronouns need revision. They are offensive.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:7-8  (KJV)

7 Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:

8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.

----------


## donnay

James 1:5  (KJV)

5 If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:1  (KJV)

6 Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:8  (KJV)

8 Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.

----------


## donnay

James 4:10  (KJV)

10 Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:12-13  (KJV)

12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

13 Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

----------


## donnay

John 4:24  (KJV)

24 God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

----------


## donnay

Mark 9:35  (KJV)

35 And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, the same shall be last of all, and servant of all.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:2  (KJV)

2 With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 86:5  (KJV)

5 For thou, Lord, art good, and ready to forgive; and plenteous in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 6:4-5  (KJV)

4 Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God is one Lord:

5 And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:45-47  (KJV)

45 And so it is written, The first man Adam was made a living soul; the last Adam was made a quickening spirit.

46 Howbeit that was not first which is spiritual, but that which is natural; and afterward that which is spiritual.

47 The first man is of the earth, earthy; the second man is the Lord from heaven.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 59:16  (KJV)

16 But I will sing of thy power; yea, I will sing aloud of thy mercy in the morning: for thou hast been my defence and refuge in the day of my trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:1-2  (KJV)

18 I will love thee, O Lord, my strength.

2 The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:4-5  (KJV)

4 For the word of the Lord is right; and all his works are done in truth.

5 He loveth righteousness and judgment: the earth is full of the goodness of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:21  (KJV)

21 He that followeth after righteousness and mercy findeth life, righteousness, and honour.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 97:10  (KJV)

10 Ye that love the Lord, hate evil: he preserveth the souls of his saints; he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:43-45  (KJV)

43 Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.

44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;

45 That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 1:3  (KJV)

3 We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth;

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:1-3  (KJV)

13 Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal.

2 And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing.

3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:4-5  (KJV)

4 Charity suffereth long, and is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up,

5 Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil;

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:6-7  (KJV)

6 Rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth;

7 Beareth all things, believeth all things, hopeth all things, endureth all things.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16-17  (KJV)

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

----------


## donnay

John 13:34-35  (KJV)

34 A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another.

35 By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:10  (KJV)

10 Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:11  (KJV)

11 For this is the message that ye heard from the beginning, that we should love one another.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:35 (KJV)

35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?


Romans 8:37  (KJV)

37 Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:35 (KJV)

35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?


Romans 8:37  (KJV)

37 Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:38-39  (KJV)

38 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,

39 Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:11-12  (KJV)

11 Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.

12 No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:9  (KJV)

9 He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth very friends.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:9-10  (KJV)

9 For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if there be any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

10 Love worketh no ill to his neighbour: therefore love is the fulfilling of the law.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:18  (KJV)

18 There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:22  (KJV)

22 Do they not err that devise evil? but mercy and truth shall be to them that devise good.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:11-13  (KJV)

11 For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

12 Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you.

13 And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 22:37-39 (KJV)

37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.

38 This is the first and great commandment.

39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:9  (KJV)

9 In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:18  (KJV)

18 My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:7  (KJV)

7 For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 73:25-26  (KJV)

25 Whom have I in heaven but thee? and there is none upon earth that I desire beside thee.

26 My flesh and my heart faileth: but God is the strength of my heart, and my portion for ever.

----------


## donnay

Job 23:10-11  (KJV)

10 But he knoweth the way that I take: when he hath tried me, I shall come forth as gold.

11 My foot hath held his steps, his way have I kept, and not declined.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 55:8-9  (KJV)

8 For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the Lord.

9 For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9  (KJV)

9 Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 6:6-7  (KJV)

6 And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart:

7 And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 25:1  (KJV)

25 O Lord, thou art my God; I will exalt thee, I will praise thy name; for thou hast done wonderful things; thy counsels of old are faithfulness and truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:23-24  (KJV)

23 Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts:

24 And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 1:3-4  (KJV)

3 Blessed be God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;

4 Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:9  (KJV)

9 Who hath saved us, and called us with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began,

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:15  (KJV)

15 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 7:9  (KJV)

9 Know therefore that the Lord thy God, he is God, the faithful God, which keepeth covenant and mercy with them that love him and keep his commandments to a thousand generations;

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:4  (KJV)

4 Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:28  (KJV)

28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:5-8  (KJV)

5 And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge;

6 And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness;

7 And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.

8 For if these things be in you, and abound, they make you that ye shall neither be barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

Acts 4:10  (KJV)

10 Be it known unto you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom ye crucified, whom God raised from the dead, even by him doth this man stand here before you whole

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:12  (KJV)

12 Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 23:1-3  (KJV)

23 The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.

2 He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.

3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

----------


## donnay

Romans 15:13  (KJV)

13 Now the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, that ye may abound in hope, through the power of the Holy Ghost.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:22-23  (KJV)

22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith,

23 Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:2-3  (KJV)

2 As newborn babes, desire the sincere milk of the word, that ye may grow thereby:

3 If so be ye have tasted that the Lord is gracious.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 17:7-8  (KJV)

7 Blessed is the man that trusteth in the Lord, and whose hope the Lord is.

8 For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and that spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:10-11  (KJV)

10 Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.

11 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

James 1:12 n (KJV)

12 Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 6:23 (KJV)

23 For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:9 n (KJV)

9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:29  (KJV)

29 For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake;

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:7  (KJV)

7 In God is my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength, and my refuge, is in God.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 2:5-6  (KJV)

5 For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus;

6 Who gave himself a ransom for all, to be testified in due time.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:21  (KJV)

21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 53:3-4  (KJV)

3 He is despised and rejected of men; a man of sorrows, and acquainted with grief: and we hid as it were our faces from him; he was despised, and we esteemed him not.

4 Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrows: yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 53:5-6  (KJV)

5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.

6 All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way; and the Lord hath laid on him the iniquity of us all.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 14:1  (KJV)

14 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 20:17-19  (KJV)

17 And Jesus going up to Jerusalem took the twelve disciples apart in the way, and said unto them,

18 Behold, we go up to Jerusalem; and the Son of man shall be betrayed unto the chief priests and unto the scribes, and they shall condemn him to death,

19 And shall deliver him to the Gentiles to mock, and to scourge, and to crucify him: and the third day he shall rise again.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:2  (KJV)

2 Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.

Thank you Yeshua for the sacrifice you made. 

Isaiah 53:5
“But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.” 

*CHRISTIAN PASSOVER*…
… begins sundown on April 3rd.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:7  (KJV)

7 In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace;

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:14-15 (KJV)

14 For the love of Christ constraineth us; because we thus judge, that if one died for all, then were all dead:

15 And that he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:16  (KJV)

16 Hereby perceive we the love of God, because he laid down his life for us: and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 2:20  (KJV)

20 I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:10  (KJV)

10 For if, when we were enemies, we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we shall be saved by his life.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 1:3  (KJV)

3 Who being the brightness of his glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high:

----------


## donnay

Romans 5:6-8  (KJV)

6 For when we were yet without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly.

7 For scarcely for a righteous man will one die: yet peradventure for a good man some would even dare to die.

8 But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:24  (KJV)

24 Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.

----------


## donnay

Luke 9:23-24  (KJV)

23 And he said to them all, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me.

24 For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: but whosoever will lose his life for my sake, the same shall save it.

----------


## donnay

Romans 3:23-24  (KJV)

23 For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God;

24 Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus:

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:1  (KJV)
15 Moreover, brethren, I declare unto you the gospel which I preached unto you, which also ye have received, and wherein ye stand;


1 Corinthians 15:3-4  (KJV)
3 For I delivered unto you first of all that which I also received, how that Christ died for our sins according to the scriptures;

4 And that he was buried, and that he rose again the third day according to the scriptures:

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:6-7  (KJV)

6 For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing.

7 Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute is due; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:8  (KJV)

8 Owe no man any thing, but to love one another: for he that loveth another hath fulfilled the law.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:18  (KJV)

18 For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 10:9-10  (KJV)

9 That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

10 For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:20-22  (KJV)

20 But now is Christ risen from the dead, and become the firstfruits of them that slept.

21 For since by man came death, by man came also the resurrection of the dead.

22 For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16-17 (KJV)

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

----------


## donnay

John 10:28-30  (KJV)

28 And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.

29 My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand.

30 I and my Father are one.

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:20  (KJV)

20 For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:11-12  (KJV)

11 For it is written, As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

12 So then every one of us shall give account of himself to God.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:18-19  (KJV)

18 Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, as silver and gold, from your vain conversation received by tradition from your fathers;

19 But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot:

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:27-28  (KJV)

27 To whom God would make known what is the riches of the glory of this mystery among the Gentiles; which is Christ in you, the hope of glory:

28 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 7:25 King James Version (KJV)

25 Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them.

----------


## donnay

Luke 19:10  (KJV)

10 For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:5-8 (KJV)

5 Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:

6 Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:

7 But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:

8 And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.

----------


## donnay

Job 19:25  (KJV)

25 For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth:

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:15 King James Version (KJV)

15 But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, even Christ:

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:6  (KJV)

6 But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:14-15  (KJV)

14 And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us:

15 And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:12  (KJV)

12 Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing instant in prayer;

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14  (KJV)

14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:6-7  (KJV)

6 Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God.

7 And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

James 5:16  (KJV)

16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18  (KJV)

16 Rejoice evermore.

17 Pray without ceasing.

18 In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:5-6  (KJV)

5 Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.

6 Let your speech be always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:1-2  (KJV)

8 There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

2 For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:15  (KJV)

15 Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:17-18 | KJV |    

The righteous cry, and the Lord heareth, 
and delivereth them out of all their troubles. 
The Lord is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; 
and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 49:15-16 | KJV 

Can a woman forget her sucking child, 
that she should not have compassion on the son of her womb? 
yea, they may forget, 
yet will I not forget thee. 
Behold, I have graven thee upon the palms of my hands; 
thy walls are continually before me.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:31 | KJV 

Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:11-12 | KJV

My son, despise not the chastening of the Lord; 
neither be weary of his correction: 
For whom the Lord loveth he correcteth; 
even as a father the son in whom he delighteth.

----------


## donnay

John 15:13 | KJV

Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:23 | KJV

All things are lawful for me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but all things edify not.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 133:1 | KJV

Behold, how good and how pleasant it is 
for brethren to dwell together in unity!

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:2 | KJV 

When thou passest through the waters, 
I will be with thee; 
and through the rivers, 
they shall not overflow thee: 
when thou walkest through the fire, 
thou shalt not be burned; 
neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 1:3 | KJV

We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 128:1

Blessed is every one that feareth the Lord; 
that walketh in his ways.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10 | KJV

Fear thou not; for I am with thee: 
be not dismayed; for I am thy God: 
I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; 
yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 7:1 | KJV

Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 71:8 | KJV 

Let my mouth be filled with thy praise 
and with thy honour all the day.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:13 | KJV

Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any: even as Christ forgave you, so also do ye.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 5:33 | KJV

Ye shall walk in all the ways which the Lord your God hath commanded you, that ye may live, and that it may be well with you, and that ye may prolong your days in the land which ye shall possess.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 23:4 | KJV 

Yea, though I walk 
through the valley of the shadow of death, 
I will fear no evil: 
for thou art with me; 
thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:12 | KJV

Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 1:8 | KJV

I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:7-8 | KJV

Be not wise in thine own eyes: 
fear the Lord, and depart from evil.
It shall be health to thy navel, 
and marrow to thy bones.

----------


## donnay

Acts 1:9 | KJV 

And when he had spoken these things, while they beheld, he was taken up; and a cloud received him out of their sight.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:9 | KJV

Blessed are the peacemakers: 
for they shall be called the children of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 46:1 | KJV 

God is our refuge and strength, 
a very present help in trouble.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 29:11 | KJV 

Thine, O Lord is the greatness, and the power, and the glory, and the victory, and the majesty: for all that is in the heaven and in the earth is thine; thine is the kingdom, O Lord, and thou art exalted as head above all.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:8 | KJV 

Owe no man any thing, but to love one another: for he that loveth another hath fulfilled the law.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:3 | KJV

To do justice and judgment 
is more acceptable to the Lord than sacrifice.

----------


## donnay

Titus 3:5 | KJV 

Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:12 | KJV

No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 94:18 | KJV

When I said, My foot slippeth; 
thy mercy, O Lord, held me up.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:14 | KJV

But Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

Acts 2:1-2 | KJV 

And when the day of Pentecost was fully come, they were all with one accord in one place. And suddenly there came a sound from heaven as of a rushing mighty wind, and it filled all the house where they were sitting.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:4 | KJV

By humility and the fear of the Lord 
are riches, and honour, and life.

----------


## donnay

Acts 4:12 | KJV

Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.

----------


## donnay

Romans 10:10 | KJV

For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14  (KJV)

14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 13:20 | KJV

He that walketh with wise men shall be wise: 
but a companion of fools shall be destroyed.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:5 | KJV

Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 8:5 | KJV

Thou shalt also consider in thine heart, that, as a man chasteneth his son, so the Lord thy God chasteneth thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:13 | KJV 

Like as a father pitieth his children, 
so the Lord pitieth them that fear him.

----------


## donnay

John 1:3 | KJV

All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.

----------


## donnay

James 1:3 | KJV

Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:3 | KJV

The integrity of the upright shall guide them: 
but the perverseness of transgressors shall destroy them.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:10 | KJV 

Be kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:8 | KJV

This book of the law shall not depart out of thy mouth; but thou shalt meditate therein day and night, that thou mayest observe to do according to all that is written therein: for then thou shalt make thy way prosperous, and then thou shalt have good success.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 94:19 | KJV

In the multitude of my thoughts within me 
thy comforts delight my soul.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:1 | KJV 

Judge not, that ye be not judged.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:19 | KJV 

As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:16 | KJV

How much better is it to get wisdom than gold! 
and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:2 | KJV 

As newborn babes, desire the sincere milk of the word, that ye may grow thereby.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:5 | KJV

He that overcometh, the same shall be clothed in white raiment; and I will not blot out his name out of the book of life, but I will confess his name before my Father, and before his angels.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 63:3-4 | KJV

Because thy lovingkindness is better than life, 
my lips shall praise thee. 
Thus will I bless thee while I live: 
I will lift up my hands in thy name.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:14 | KJV

And above all these things put on charity, which is the bond of perfectness.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 4:16 | KJV

Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:7 | KJV

Rest in the Lord, and wait patiently for him: 
fret not thyself because of him who prospereth in his way, 
because of the man who bringeth wicked devices to pass.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:20 | KJV 

If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?

----------


## donnay

Luke 8:50 | KJV

But when Jesus heard it, he answered him, saying, Fear not: believe only, and she shall be made whole.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:2 | KJV 

Every way of a man is right in his own eyes: 
but the Lord pondereth the hearts.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 3:16 | KJV

And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: 
God was manifest in the flesh, 
justified in the Spirit, 
seen of angels, 
preached unto the Gentiles, 
believed on in the world, 
received up into glory.

----------


## donnay

3 John 1:4 | KJV 

I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:114 | KJV

Thou art my hiding place and my shield: 
I hope in thy word.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9 | KJV 

Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:19-20 

Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:5 | KJV

A fool despiseth his father's instruction: 
but he that regardeth reproof is prudent.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:6 | KJV

But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 24:42 | KJV

Watch therefore: for ye know not what hour your Lord doth come.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 27:4 | KJV

One thing have I desired of the Lord, 
that will I seek after; 
that I may dwell in the house of the Lord 
all the days of my life, 
to behold the beauty of the Lord, 
and to enquire in his temple.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:58 | KJV

Therefore, my beloved brethren, be ye stedfast, unmoveable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, forasmuch as ye know that your labour is not in vain in the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Luke 11:28 | KJV

But he said, Yea rather, blessed are they that hear the word of God, and keep it.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:2 | KJV

Treasures of wickedness profit nothing: 
but righteousness delivereth from death.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 4:7-8 | KJV

I have fought a good fight, I have finished my course, I have kept the faith: Henceforth there is laid up for me a crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous judge, shall give me at that day: and not to me only, but unto all them also that love his appearing.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 13:5 | KJV

Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 86:5 | KJV

For thou, Lord, art good, and ready to forgive; 
and plenteous in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:11 | KJV

Wherefore comfort yourselves together, and edify one another, even as also ye do.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:9 | KJV

If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 82:3 | KJV 

Defend the poor and fatherless: 
do justice to the afflicted and needy.

----------


## donnay

John 14:12 | KJV 

Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believeth on me, the works that I do shall he do also; and greater works than these shall he do; because I go unto my Father.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:6 | KJV 

Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 95:6 | KJV 

O come, let us worship and bow down: 
let us kneel before the Lord our maker.

----------


## donnay

John 15:12 | KJV

This is my commandment, That ye love one another, as I have loved you.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 1:7 | KJV

For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 146:8 | KJV 

The Lord openeth the eyes of the blind: 
the Lord raiseth them that are bowed down: 
the Lord loveth the righteous.

----------


## donnay

Zephaniah 3:17 | KJV 

The Lord thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; 
he will save, 
he will rejoice over thee with joy; 
he will rest in his love, 
he will joy over thee with singing.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 2:21 | KJV

I do not frustrate the grace of God: for if righteousness come by the law, then Christ is dead in vain.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:1-2 | KJV 

I will love thee, O Lord, my strength. 
The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; 
my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; 
my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:22-23 | KJV 

But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:21 | KJV

For even hereunto were ye called: because Christ also suffered for us, leaving us an example, that ye should follow his steps.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 9:10 | KJV

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom: 
and the knowledge of the holy is understanding.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 3:3 | KJV 

But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil.

----------


## donnay

John 6:35 | KJV

And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 146:9 | KJV 

The Lord preserveth the strangers; 
he relieveth the fatherless and widow: 
but the way of the wicked he turneth upside down.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:52 | KJV

And Jesus said unto him, Go thy way; thy faith hath made thee whole. And immediately he received his sight, and followed Jesus in the way.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:105 | KJV

Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, 
and a light unto my path.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 1:1-2 | KJV

In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth. And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:8 | KJV

For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 18:10 | KJV

The name of the Lord is a strong tower: 
the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.

----------


## donnay

Mark 16:16 | KJV

He that believeth and is baptized shall be saved; but he that believeth not shall be damned.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:15 | KJV

And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:17-18 | KJV

But the mercy of the Lord is 
from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, 
and his righteousness unto children's children; 
To such as keep his covenant, 
and to those that remember his commandments to do them.

----------


## donnay

Mark 16:15 | KJV 

And he said unto them, Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:26 | KJV

Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not much better than they?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:8 | KJV 

I have set the Lord always before me: 
because he is at my right hand, I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 4:18 | KJV

While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen: for the things which are seen are temporal; but the things which are not seen are eternal.

----------


## donnay

James 4:12 | KJV

There is one lawgiver, who is able to save and to destroy: who art thou that judgest another?

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:23 | KJV

Keep thy heart with all diligence; 
for out of it are the issues of life.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:9 | KJV

The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:15 | KJV

For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:1 | KJV 

Hear my prayer, O Lord, 
give ear to my supplications: 
in thy faithfulness answer me, 
and in thy righteousness.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:7 | KJV

For we walk by faith, not by sight

----------


## donnay

James 3:17 | KJV

But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, and easy to be intreated, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality, and without hypocrisy.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:11  (KJV)

And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:13 | KJV 

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 7:9 | KJV

Know therefore that the Lord thy God, he is God, the faithful God, which keepeth covenant and mercy with them that love him and keep his commandments to a thousand generations.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 118:24 | KJV

This is the day which the Lord hath made;
we will rejoice and be glad in it.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:24 | KJV

Let that therefore abide in you, which ye have heard from the beginning. If that which ye have heard from the beginning shall remain in you, ye also shall continue in the Son, and in the Father.

----------


## Working Poor

Thanks Donna don't stop doing this.

----------


## donnay

John 14:27 | KJV 

Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:7 | KJV

In God is my salvation and my glory:
the rock of my strength, and my refuge, is in God.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 5:29 | KJV

O that there were such an heart in them, that they would fear me, and keep all my commandments always, that it might be well with them, and with their children for ever!

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:26-27 | KJV

For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus. For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:4 | KJV

A wholesome tongue is a tree of life:
but perverseness therein is a breach in the spirit.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:13 | KJV

I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12 | KJV

For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay

John 8:36 | KJV

If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:23 | KJV 

The steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord: and he delighteth in his way.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:11 | KJV 

Being enriched in every thing to all bountifulness, which causeth through us thanksgiving to God.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:18 | KJV

He that hideth hatred with lying lips, and he that uttereth a slander, is a fool.

----------


## donnay

Mark 9:23 | KJV 

Jesus said unto him, If thou canst believe, all things are possible to him that believeth.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:2 | KJV

And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:24 | KJV

Be of good courage, and he shall strengthen your heart, all ye that hope in the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 4:29 | KJV 

But if from thence thou shalt seek the Lord thy God, thou shalt find him, if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 4:12 | KJV

Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:21 | KJV

There are many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the Lord, that shall stand.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:14 | KJV

Bless them which persecute you: bless, and curse not.

----------


## donnay

James 4:8 | KJV

Draw nigh to God, and he will draw nigh to you. Cleanse your hands, ye sinners; and purify your hearts, ye double minded.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:4 | KJV 

Delight thyself also in the Lord: and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 2:5 | KJV

For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 15:2-3 | KJV 

He that walketh uprightly, 
and worketh righteousness, 
and speaketh the truth in his heart. 
He that backbiteth not with his tongue, 
nor doeth evil to his neighbour, 
nor taketh up a reproach against his neighbour.

----------


## donnay

1 Samuel 2:2 | KJV

There is none holy as the Lord: for there is none beside thee: neither is there any rock like our God.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:2 | KJV

And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:1-2 | KJV

My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments: For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.

----------


## donnay

John 7:38 | KJV 

He that believeth on me, as the scripture hath said, out of his belly shall flow rivers of living water.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:33 | KJV

But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:22 | KJV 

The Lord redeemeth the soul of his servants: and none of them that trust in him shall be desolate.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 5:8 | KJV

But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 4:4 | KJV

But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:13-14 | KJV

For thou hast possessed my reins: thou hast covered me in my mother's womb. 
I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: 
marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well.

----------


## donnay

Luke 19:10 | KJV 

For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 3:8 | KJV 

Bring forth therefore fruits meet for repentance.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:8 | KJV 

The wise in heart will receive commandments: but a prating fool shall fall.

----------


## donnay

John 14:13 | KJV

And whatsoever ye shall ask in my name, that will I do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:4 | KJV

He shall cover thee with his feathers, and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth shall be thy shield and buckler.

----------


## donnay

Romans 15:2 | KJV

Let every one of us please his neighbour for his good to edification.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:13 | KJV

These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternal life, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:16 | KJV

A fool's wrath is presently known: but a prudent man covereth shame.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 3:12 | KJV

And the Lord make you to increase and abound in love one toward another, and toward all men, even as we do toward you.

----------


## donnay

Romans 3:23-24 | KJV 

For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:18 | KJV

The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him, to all that call upon him in truth.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 4:12 | KJV 

For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

----------


## donnay

Acts 13:47 | KJV

For so hath the Lord commanded us, saying, I have set thee to be a light of the Gentiles, that thou shouldest be for salvation unto the ends of the earth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:5-6 | KJV

Commit thy way unto the Lord; trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass. And he shall bring forth thy righteousness as the light, 
and thy judgment as the noonday.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:15 | KJV 

But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear.

----------


## donnay

Acts 22:16 | KJV

And now why tarriest thou? arise, and be baptized, and wash away thy sins, calling on the name of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 30:8 | KJV

Remove far from me vanity and lies: give me neither poverty nor riches; feed me with food convenient for me.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:9-10 | KJV

Lie not one to another, seeing that ye have put off the old man with his deeds; And have put on the new man, which is renewed in knowledge after the image of him that created him.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 4:8 | KJV

And above all things have fervent charity among yourselves: for charity shall cover the multitude of sins.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:8 | KJV

O taste and see that the Lord is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 1:21 | KJV

For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:2 | KJV 

With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 20:25 | KJV 

It is a snare to the man who devoureth that which is holy, and after vows to make enquiry.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:23 | KJV 

Whosoever denieth the Son, the same hath not the Father: he that acknowledgeth the Son hath the Father also.

----------


## donnay

2 Samuel 7:22 | KJV 

Wherefore thou art great, O Lord God: for there is none like thee, neither is there any God beside thee, according to all that we have heard with our ears.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:3 | KJV 

For thou art my rock and my fortress; therefore for thy name's sake lead me, and guide me.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:4-5 | KJV

And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David , To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:14 | KJV

Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 9:6 | KJV

For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

Merry Christmas!

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:10 | KJV 

Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:15 | KJV 

But if ye forgive not men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 80:19 | KJV

Turn us again, O Lord God of hosts, cause thy face to shine; and we shall be saved.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 3:20-21 | KJV

Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us, Unto him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:10-11 | KJV

For he that will love life, and see good days, let him refrain his tongue from evil, and his lips that they speak no guile: Let him eschew evil, and do good; let him seek peace, and ensue it.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:10 | KJV 

Teach me to do thy will; for thou art my God: thy spirit is good; lead me into the land of uprightness.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:15 | KJV

See that none render evil for evil unto any man; but ever follow that which is good, both among yourselves, and to all men.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:19 | KJV

Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach them, the same shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:2 | KJV 

Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:2 | KJV

Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.

----------


## donnay

John 14:26 | KJV

But the Comforter, which is the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:28 | KJV

For the Lord loveth judgment,and forsaketh not his saints;they are preserved for ever:but the seed of the wicked shall be cut off.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:24 | KJV

Therefore whosoever heareth these sayings of mine, and doeth them, I will liken him unto a wise man, which built his house upon a rock.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:4-5 | KJV

But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved).

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:22 | KJV 

Lying lips are abomination to the Lord: but they that deal truly are his delight.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:4 | KJV

And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath: but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:2 | KJV 

And he is the propitiation for our sins: and not for ours only, but also for the sins of the whole world.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 56:4 | KJV 

In God I will praise his word, in God I have put my trust; I will not fear what flesh can do unto me.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:3 | KJV

Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.

----------


## donnay

Luke 10:9 | KJV 

And heal the sick that are therein, and say unto them, The kingdom of God is come nigh unto you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 4:8 | KJV

I will both lay me down in peace, and sleep: for thou, Lord, only makest me dwell in safety.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:18 | KJV 

For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:6 | KJV

For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:8 | KJV

He that getteth wisdom loveth his own soul: he that keepeth understanding shall find good.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:18-19 | KJV

Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as it is fit in the Lord. Husbands, love your wives, and be not bitter against them.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:15-16 | KJV

Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:2 | KJV

Before the mountains were brought forth, or ever thou hadst formed the earth and the world, even from everlasting to everlasting, thou art God.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:14 | KJV

Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:11 | KJV 

For it is written, As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 27:19 | KJV

As in water face answereth to face, so the heart of man to man.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:7 | KJV

Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 32:17 | KJV 

Ah Lord God! behold, thou hast made the heaven and the earth by thy great power and stretched out arm, and there is nothing too hard for thee

----------


## donnay

Psalm 51:10 | KJV 

Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 12:36 | KJV

But I say unto you, That every idle word that men shall speak, they shall give account thereof in the day of judgment.

----------


## donnay

Mark 12:30 | KJV 

And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind, and with all thy strength: this is the first commandment.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:9 | KJV

A man's heart deviseth his way: but the Lord directeth his steps.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16 | KJV

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 31:6 | KJV 

Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:4 | KJV 

For the word of the Lord is right; and all his works are done in truth.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:25-26 | KJV 

Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it; That he might sanctify and cleanse it with the washing of water by the word.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:23 | KJV 

A man's pride shall bring him low: but honour shall uphold the humble in spirit.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:37 | KJV

For with God nothing shall be impossible.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:14 | KJV 

But and if ye suffer for righteousness' sake, happy are ye: and be not afraid of their terror, neither be troubled.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 66:17 | KJV 

I cried unto him with my mouth, and he was extolled with my tongue.

----------


## ProBlue33

"You will know the truth, and the truth will set you free." - John 8:32

My signature in Latin

----------


## pcosmar

> "You will know the truth, and the truth will set you free." - John 8:32
> 
> My signature in Latin


So I set my mind to know wisdom and madness and folly; I learned that this, too, is a pursuit of the wind. For with much wisdom comes much sorrow, and as knowledge grows, grief increases. - Ecclesiastes 1:17-18

Do not be overly righteous, and do not make yourself too wise. Why should you destroy yourself? -The Preacher 7:16

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 32:27 | KJV

Behold, I am the LORD, the God of all flesh: is there any thing too hard for me?

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 3:18 | KJV 

But we all, with open face beholding as in a glass the glory of the Lord, are changed into the same image from glory to glory, even as by the Spirit of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 23:4 | KJV

Labour not to be rich: cease from thine own wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:44 | KJV

But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you.

----------


## donnay

Acts 1:8 | KJV

But ye shall receive power, after that the Holy Ghost is come upon you: and ye shall be witnesses unto me both in Jerusalem, and in all Judaea, and in Samaria, and unto the uttermost part of the earth.

----------


## donnay

Song of songs 8:6 | KJV 

Set me as a seal upon thine heart, as a seal upon thine arm: for love is strong as death; jealousy is cruel as the grave: the coals thereof are coals of fire, which hath a most vehement flame.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 4:7 | KJV

But the end of all things is at hand: be ye therefore sober, and watch unto prayer.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 8:6 | KJV 

Therefore thou shalt keep the commandments of the Lord thy God, to walk in his ways, and to fear [revere] him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:1 | KJV

Preserve me, O God: for in thee do I put my trust.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:15 | KJV

Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 22:21 | KJV 

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:23 | KJV

In all labour there is profit: but the talk of the lips tendeth only to penury.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:21 | KJV

And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:19-20 | KJV

Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 1:1 | KJV

Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 3:17 | KJV 

Now the Lord is that Spirit: and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14 | KJV

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:14 | KJV

House and riches are the inheritance of fathers: and a prudent wife is from the Lord.

----------


## donnay

James 3:18 | KJV 

And the fruit of righteousness is sown in peace of them that make peace.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:14 | KJV

Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:22 | KJV

The blessing of the Lord, it maketh rich, and he addeth no sorrow with it.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:18 | KJV

And I say also unto thee, That thou art Peter, and upon this rock I will build my church; and the gates of hell shall not prevail against it.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 54:17 | KJV

No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord, and their righteousness is of me, saith the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 19:14 | KJV

Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O Lord, my strength, and my redeemer.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 6:10 | KJV

For God is not unrighteous to forget your work and labour of love, which ye have shewed toward his name, in that ye have ministered to the saints, and do minister.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:13 | KJV

For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only use not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:18 | KJV

The wicked worketh a deceitful work: but to him that soweth righteousness shall be a sure reward.

----------


## donnay

Jude 1:2 | KJV

Mercy unto you, and peace, and love, be multiplied.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:34 | KJV 

Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 118:5 | KJV 

I called upon the Lord in distress: the Lord answered me, and set me in a large place.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 22:12 | KJV

And, behold, I come quickly; and my reward is with me, to give every man according as his work shall be.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:8 | KJV

Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 149:4 | KJV

For the Lord taketh pleasure in his people: he will beautify the meek with salvation.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:10 | KJV

Now he that ministereth seed to the sower both minister bread for your food, and multiply your seed sown, and increase the fruits of your righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 22:20 | KJV

He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:13 | KJV

A talebearer revealeth secrets: but he that is of a faithful spirit concealeth the matter.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:30 | KJV 

Give to every man that asketh of thee; and of him that taketh away thy goods ask them not again.

----------


## donnay

James 4:2 | KJV 

Ye lust, and have not: ye kill, and desire to have, and cannot obtain: ye fight and war, yet ye have not, because ye ask not.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33 | KJV

Behold, the eye of the Lord is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:1 | KJV

For we know that if our earthly house of this tabernacle were dissolved, we have a building of God, an house not made with hands, eternal in the heavens.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:32 | KJV

Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 17:14 | KJV

Heal me, O Lord, and I shall be healed; save me, and I shall be saved: for thou art my praise.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:7 | KJV 

Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute is due; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:3 | KJV

And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 5:15 | KJV 

As he came forth of his mother's womb, naked shall he return to go as he came, and shall take nothing of his labour, which he may carry away in his hand.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:31 | KJV 

What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?

----------


## donnay

John 11:40 | KJV

Jesus saith unto her, Said I not unto thee, that, if thou wouldest believe, thou shouldest see the glory of God?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 112:5 | KJV

A good man sheweth favour, and lendeth: he will guide his affairs with discretion.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:3 | KJV

Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:21 | KJV 

Little children, keep yourselves from idols. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 13:12 | KJV

Hope deferred maketh the heart sick: but when the desire cometh, it is a tree of life.

----------


## donnay

Romans 1:17 | KJV

For therein is the righteousness of God revealed from faith to faith: as it is written, The just shall live by faith.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:20 | KJV

Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 25:4

Shew me thy ways, O Lord; teach me thy paths.

----------


## donnay

James 3:16

For where envying and strife is, there is confusion and every evil work.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:16

Be of the same mind one toward another. Mind not high things, but condescend to men of low estate. Be not wise in your own conceits.

----------


## donnay

Zechariah 9:9

Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion; shout, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he is just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.

----------


## donnay

John 10:28-30 | KJV 

And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. I and my Father are one.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 9:28 | KJV 

So Christ was once offered to bear the sins of many; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:16 | KJV 

Better is little with the fear of the Lord than great treasure and trouble therewith.

----------


## donnay

Acts 2:46-47 | KJV 

And they, continuing daily with one accord in the temple, and breaking bread from house to house, did eat their meat with gladness and singleness of heart, Praising God, and having favour with all the people. And the Lord added to the church daily such as should be saved.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 53:4 | KJV

Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrows: yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 130:5 | KJV 

I wait for the Lord, my soul doth wait, and in his word do I hope.

----------


## ProBlue33

Revelation 6:8

"So I looked, and behold, an ashen (pale greenish gray) horse [like a corpse, representing death and *pestilence*]; and its riders name was Death; and Hades was following with him. They were given authority and power over a fourth part of the earth, to kill with the sword and with famine and with *plague* (pestilence, *disease*)"

----------


## donnay

Mark 16:6 | KJV

And he saith unto them, Be not affrighted: Ye seek Jesus of Nazareth, which was crucified: he is risen; he is not here: behold the place where they laid him.

_________________

John 3:16-17| KJV

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:7 | KJV

In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:25 | KJV

The liberal soul shall be made fat: and he that watereth shall be watered also himself.

----------


## donnay

Romans 11:36 | KJV

For of him, and through him, and to him, are all things: to whom be glory for ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:16 | KJV

And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 7:10 | KJV

Say not thou, What is the cause that the former days were better than these? for thou dost not enquire wisely concerning this.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 54:10 | KJV

For the mountains shall depart, and the hills be removed; but my kindness shall not depart from thee, neither shall the covenant of my peace be removed, saith the Lord that hath mercy on thee.

----------


## donnay

John 14:1 | KJV

Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:2 | KJV 

O my soul, thou hast said unto the Lord, Thou art my Lord: my goodness extendeth not to thee.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:9 | KJV 

But they that will be rich fall into temptation and a snare, and into many foolish and hurtful lusts, which drown men in destruction and perdition.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 24:44 | KJV

Therefore be ye also ready: for in such an hour as ye think not the Son of man cometh.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:27 | KJV 

Withhold not good from them to whom it is due, when it is in the power of thine hand to do it.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 10:23 | KJV

Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; ( for he is faithful that promised; )

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 12:9 | KJV

And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.

----------


## donnay

Habakkuk 3:19 | KJV

The Lord God is my strength, and he will make my feet like hinds' feet, and he will make me to walk upon mine high places.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:6 | KJV

But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.

----------


## euphemia

_Do not gloat when your enemy falls; when they stumble, do not let your heart rejoice, or the Lord will see and disapprove and turn his wrath away from them._. Proverbs 24:17-18

----------


## donnay

Malachi 3:10 | KJV

Bring ye all the tithes into the storehouse, that there may be meat in mine house, and prove me now herewith, saith the Lord of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:17 | KJV

And let the beauty of the Lord our God be upon us: and establish thou the work of our hands upon us; yea, the work of our hands establish thou it.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:15 | KJV

Whosoever shall confess that Jesus is the Son of God, God dwelleth in him, and he in God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:25 | KJV

But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 2:9 | KJV

Then shalt thou understand righteousness, and judgment, and equity; yea, every good path.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 14:14 | KJV

The Lord shall fight for you, and ye shall hold your peace.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:8 | KJV

He that loveth not knoweth not God; for God is love.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 63:1 | KJV

O God, thou art my God; early will I seek thee: my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is.

----------


## donnay

John 1:1 | KJV

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:16 | KJV

This I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:1 | KJV

A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches, and loving favour rather than silver and gold.

----------


## donnay

2 Thessalonians 3:5 | KJV

And the Lord direct your hearts into the love of God, and into the patient waiting for Christ.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:19 | KJV

Honour thy father and thy mother: and, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 24:1 | KJV

The earth is the Lord's, and the fulness thereof; the world, and they that dwell therein.

----------


## donnay

Mark 11:24 | KJV

Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:1 | KJV

I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 30:5 | KJV

Every word of God is pure: he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him.

----------


## Created4

Two blind men were sitting by the roadside, and when they heard that Jesus was going by, they shouted, "Lord, Son of David, have mercy on us!"

The crowd rebuked them and told them to be quiet, but they shouted all the louder, "Lord, Son of David, have mercy on us!"

Jesus stopped and called them. "What do you want me to do for you?" he asked.

"Lord," they answered, "we want our sight." Jesus had compassion on them and touched their eyes.

Immediately they received their sight and followed him.
(Matthew 20:30-34)

Do you want the power of Jesus in your life? You need to go against the crowd, even if the "crowd" telling you to be quiet is in your own family. (Matthew 10:36)

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:3-4 | KJV

Whose adorning let it not be that outward adorning of plaiting the hair, and of wearing of gold, or of putting on of apparel; But let it be the hidden man of the heart, in that which is not corruptible, even the ornament of a meek and quiet spirit, which is in the sight of God of great price.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:17 | KJV

And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 150:6 | KJV

Let every thing that hath breath praise the Lord. Praise ye the Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8 | KJV

Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous.

----------


## Created4

Whoever says to the guilty, "You are innocent"— peoples will curse him and nations denounce him. 

But it will go well with those who convict the guilty, and rich blessing will come upon them. 

(Proverbs 24:24-25)

----------


## donnay

John 16:33 | KJV 

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:28 | KJV

Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.

----------


## donnay

Mark 16:19 | KJV

So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:9 | KJV

In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 51:1-2 | KJV

Have mercy upon me, O God,
according to thy lovingkindness:
according unto the multitude of thy tender mercies
blot out my transgressions.
Wash me throughly from mine iniquity,
and cleanse me from my sin.

----------


## donnay

James 1:5 | KJV

If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:11 | KJV

Seek the Lord and his strength, seek his face continually.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:13 | KJV

Happy is the man that findeth wisdom, and the man that getteth understanding.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 16:14 | KJV

Let all your things be done with charity.

----------


## donnay

Leviticus 19:17-18 | KJV 

Thou shalt not hate thy brother in thine heart: thou shalt in any wise rebuke thy neighbour, and not suffer sin upon him. Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:60 | KJV 

I made haste, and delayed not to keep thy commandments.

----------


## donnay

John 14:16 | KJV

And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever.

----------


## donnay

Acts 2:3-4 | KJV

And there appeared unto them cloven tongues like as of fire, and it sat upon each of them. And they were all filled with the Holy Ghost, and began to speak with other tongues, as the Spirit gave them utterance.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:6 | KJV

Children's children are the crown of old men; and the glory of children are their fathers.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:2 | KJV

Continue in prayer, and watch in the same with thanksgiving.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:17 | KJV

Charge them that are rich in this world, that they be not highminded, nor trust in uncertain riches, but in the living God, who giveth us richly all things to enjoy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 147:3 | KJV 

He healeth the broken in heart, and bindeth up their wounds.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 9:13 | KJV

But go ye and learn what that meaneth, I will have mercy, and not sacrifice: for I am not come to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 9:13 | KJV

But go ye and learn what that meaneth, I will have mercy, and not sacrifice: for I am not come to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:21 | KJV

Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:1 | KJV

Bless the Lord, O my soul: and all that is within me, bless his holy name.

----------


## donnay

Acts 9:31 | KJV

Then had the churches rest throughout all Judaea and Galilee and Samaria, and were edified; and walking in the fear of the Lord, and in the comfort of the Holy Ghost, were multiplied.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 22:37 | KJV

Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:36 | KJV

Incline my heart unto thy testimonies, and not to covetousness.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:36 | KJV

Incline my heart unto thy testimonies, and not to covetousness.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 46:4 | KJV

And even to your old age I am he; and even to hoar hairs will I carry you: I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:7 | KJV

But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:27 | KJV

Turn not to the right hand nor to the left: remove thy foot from evil.

----------


## donnay

John 14:2 | KJV

In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 6:14 | KJV

Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:6 | KJV

By the word of the Lord were the heavens made; and all the host of them by the breath of his mouth.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:25 | KJV

For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: and whosoever will lose his life for my sake shall find it.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:6-7 | KJV

Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God? But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:28 | KJV

The hope of the righteous shall be gladness: but the expectation of the wicked shall perish.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 24:16 -| KJV 

The fathers shall not be put to death for the children, neither shall the children be put to death for the fathers: every man shall be put to death for his own sin.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:20 | KJV

Now unto God and our Father be glory for ever and ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 7:14 | KJV

In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 6:23 | KJV

For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:11 | KJV

And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 105:4 | KJV

Seek the Lord, and his strength: seek his face evermore.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:13 | KJV

Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

----------


## donnay

Acts 17:30 | KJV

And the times of this ignorance God winked at; but now commandeth all men every where to repent.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:14 | KJV

I have rejoiced in the way of thy testimonies, as much as in all riches.

----------


## donnay

Psalms 56:11 (KJV)

"In God have I put my trust: I will not be afraid what man can do unto me."

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:54-58 | KJV

54 “So when this corruptible shall have put on incorruption, and this mortal shall have put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written, Death is swallowed up in victory.”
55 “O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory?”
56 “The sting of death is sin; and the strength of sin is the law.”
57 “But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.”
58 “Therefore, my beloved brethren, be ye stedfast, unmoveable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, forasmuch as ye know that your labour is not in vain in the Lord.”

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 28:1 | KJV

28 “The wicked flee when no man pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion.”

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:13 } KJV

13 rAnd lead us not into temptation, but deliver us sfrom evil: tFor thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:2 | KJV

When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 10:25 | KJV

25 “And Joshua said unto them, Fear not, nor be dismayed, be strong and of good courage: for thus shall the Lord do to all your enemies against whom ye fight.”

----------


## donnay

Mark 9:23 | KJV

23 “Jesus said unto him, If thou canst believe, all things are possible to him that believeth.”

----------


## donnay

Psalm 27:1 | KJV

1 “The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the Lord is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?”

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:1 |  KJV

4 “Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world.”

----------


## donnay

Revelation 22:21 | KJV

21 “The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.”

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 1:3-4 } KJV

3 Blessed be God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;

4 Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:31 | KJV

But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:21 | KJV

For since by man came death, by man came also the resurrection of the dead.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:21 | KJV

For since by man came death, by man came also the resurrection of the dead.

----------


## donnay

John 1:5 | KJV

And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:2 | KJV

Continue in prayer, and watch in the same with thanksgiving.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 12:13 | KJV

For by one Spirit are we all baptized into one body, whether we be Jews or Gentiles, whether we be bond or free; and have been all made to drink into one Spirit.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:8 | KJV

Blessed are the pure in heart: for they shall see God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2 | KJV

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25-26 | KJV

Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:9 | KJV

Let love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 11:10 | KJV

Therefore remove sorrow from thy heart, and put away evil from thy flesh: for childhood and youth are vanity.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 3:16-17 | KJV

All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:37 | KJV

Judge not, and ye shall not be judged: condemn not, and ye shall not be condemned: forgive, and ye shall be forgiven.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 27:3 | KJV

Though an host should encamp against me, my heart shall not fear: though war should rise against me,
in this will I be confident.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:23-24 | KJV

And whatsoever ye do, do it heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men; Knowing that of the Lord ye shall receive the reward of the inheritance: for ye serve the Lord Christ.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:4-5 | KJV

For as we have many members in one body, and all members have not the same office: So we, being many, are one body in Christ, and every one members one of another.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 13:11 | KJV

Wealth gotten by vanity shall be diminished: but he that gathereth by labour shall increase.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:17 | KJV

If any man defile the temple of God, him shall God destroy; for the temple of God is holy, which temple ye are.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:7 | KJV

Every man according as he purposeth in his heart, so let him give; not grudgingly, or of necessity: for God loveth a cheerful giver.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:12 | KJV

So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:27 | KJV

And Jesus looking upon them saith, With men it is impossible, but not with God: for with God all things are possible

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:19 | KJV

For the earnest expectation of the creature waiteth for the manifestation of the sons of God.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 4:9 | KJV

Two are better than one; because they have a good reward for their labour.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 58:6 | KJV

Is not this the fast that I have chosen? to loose the bands of wickedness, to undo the heavy burdens,
and to let the oppressed go free, and that ye break every yoke?

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:17 | KJV

And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 32:8 | KJV

I will instruct thee and teach thee in the way which thou shalt go: I will guide thee with mine eye.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:13 | KJV

Hereby know we that we dwell in him, and he in us, because he hath given us of his Spirit.

----------


## donnay

James 1:22 | KJV

But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:4 | KJV

I sought the Lord, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears.

----------


## donnay

Habakkuk 3:17-18 | KJV

Although the fig tree shall not blossom,
neither shall fruit be in the vines;
the labour of the olive shall fail,
and the fields shall yield no meat;
the flock shall be cut off from the fold,
and there shall be no herd in the stalls:
Yet I will rejoice in the Lord,
I will joy in the God of my salvation.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:9 | KJV

Not rendering evil for evil, or railing for railing: but contrariwise blessing; knowing that ye are thereunto called, that ye should inherit a blessing.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:5 | KJV

Get wisdom, get understanding: forget it not; neither decline from the words of my mouth.

----------


## donnay

John 8:12 | KJV

Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:15 | KJV

And he said unto them, Take heed, and beware of covetousness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 55:22 | KJV

Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and he shall sustain thee: he shall never suffer the righteous to be moved.

----------


## donnay

John 14:6 | KJV

Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:29 | KJV

He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 26:41 | KJV

Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation: the spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak.

----------


## donnay

Romans 16:20 | KJV

And the God of peace shall bruise Satan under your feet shortly. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you. Amen.

----------


## donnay

John 16:24 | KJV

Hitherto have ye asked nothing in my name: ask, and ye shall receive, that your joy may be full.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 13:5-6 | KJV

But I have trusted in thy mercy; my heart shall rejoice in thy salvation. I will sing unto the Lord,
because he hath dealt bountifully with me.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 13:4 | KJV

Ye shall walk after the Lord your God, and fear him, and keep his commandments, and obey his voice, and ye shall serve him, and cleave unto him.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:14 | KJV

I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 3:3 | KJV

But thou, O Lord, art a shield for me; my glory, and the lifter up of mine head.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:29-31 | KJV

Are not two sparrows sold for a farthing? and one of them shall not fall on the ground without your Father. But the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear ye not therefore, ye are of more value than many sparrows.

----------


## donnay

James 5:12 | KJV

But above all things, my brethren, swear not, neither by heaven, neither by the earth, neither by any other oath: but let your yea be yea; and your nay, nay; lest ye fall into condemnation.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 2:7 | KJV

He layeth up sound wisdom for the righteous: he is a buckler to them that walk uprightly.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:34 | KJV

O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good; for his mercy endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:7 | KJV  

But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:1 | KJV

Blessed are the undefiled in the way, who walk in the law of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:11 | KJV  

Not slothful in business; fervent in spirit; serving the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:13 | KJV

And lead us not into temptation,
but deliver us from evil:
For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. 
Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 31:30 | KJV

Favour is deceitful, and beauty is vain: but a woman that feareth the Lord, she shall be praised.

----------


## donnay

Job 1:12 | KJV

And the Lord said unto Satan, Behold, all that he hath is in thy power; only upon himself put not forth thine hand. So Satan went forth from the presence of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:4 | KJV

Rejoice in the Lord always: and again I say, Rejoice.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:2 | KJV

Blessed are they that keep his testimonies, and that seek him with the whole heart.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:1 | KJV

Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal.

----------


## donnay

Mark 1:15 | KJV   

The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand: repent ye, and believe the gospel.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:1 | KJV

Truly my soul waiteth upon God: from him cometh my salvation.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:6 | KJV

Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:20 | KJV

For our conversation is in heaven; from whence also we look for the Saviour, the Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:24 | KJV

Put away from thee a froward mouth, and perverse lips put far from thee.

----------


## donnay

John 8:44 | KJV

Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.

----------


## donnay

Joel 2:13 | KJV

And rend your heart,
and not your garments,
and turn unto the Lord your God:
for he is gracious and merciful,
slow to anger, and of great kindness,
and repenteth him of the evil.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:16 | KJV   

Make thy face to shine upon thy servant: save me for thy mercies' sake.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:8-9 | KJV

Whom having not seen, ye love; in whom, though now ye see him not, yet believing, ye rejoice with joy unspeakable and full of glory: Receiving the end of your faith, even the salvation of your souls.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:33 | KJV

And if ye do good to them which do good to you, what thank have ye? for sinners also do even the same.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:6 | KJV

This poor man cried, and the Lord heard him, and saved him out of all his troubles.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 16:13 | KJV

Watch ye, stand fast in the faith, quit you like men, be strong.

----------


## donnay

John 15:18 | KJV

If the world hate you, ye know that it hated me before it hated you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 13:10 | KJV

Only by pride cometh contention: but with the well advised is wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:11 | KJV

Now no chastening for the present seemeth to be joyous, but grievous: nevertheless afterward it yieldeth the peaceable fruit of righteousness unto them which are exercised thereby.

----------


## donnay

Ezekiel 20:19-20 | KJV  

I am the Lord your God; walk in my statutes, and keep my judgments, and do them; And hallow my sabbaths; and they shall be a sign between me and you, that ye may know that I am the Lord your God.

----------


## donnay

Lamentations 3:24 | KJV

The Lord is my portion, saith my soul; therefore will I hope in him.

----------


## donnay

Luke 18:27 | KJV  

And he said, The things which are impossible with men are possible with God.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:18 | KJV

There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:22 | KJV

Let thy mercy, O Lord, be upon us, according as we hope in thee.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:13-14 | KJV

Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated us into the kingdom of his dear Son: In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:28 | KJV

And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 24:14 | KJV

So shall the knowledge of wisdom be unto thy soul: when thou hast found it, then there shall be a reward, and thy expectation shall not be cut off.


  Prayers for Dr. Paul for a speedy recovery.

----------


## donnay

Numbers 6:24-26 | KJV   

The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:
The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:
The Lord lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 2:15 | KJV

Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:9 | KJV

Wherewithal shall a young man cleanse his way? by taking heed thereto according to thy word.

----------


## donnay

John 16:7 | KJV

Nevertheless I tell you the truth; It is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the Comforter will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:37 | KJV  

Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:22 | KJV

The desire of a man is his kindness: and a poor man is better than a liar.

----------


## donnay

3 John 1:2 | KJV

Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:5 | KJV

One man esteemeth one day above another: another esteemeth every day alike. Let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 68:19 | KJV

Blessed be the Lord, who daily loadeth us with benefits, even the God of our salvation. Selah

----------


## donnay

Luke 17:3b-4 | KJV

If thy brother trespass against thee, rebuke him; and if he repent, forgive him. And if he trespass against thee seven times in a day, and seven times in a day turn again to thee, saying, I repent; thou shalt forgive him.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:13 | KJV

For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand, saying unto thee, Fear not; I will help thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:12 | KJV

Hatred stirreth up strifes: but love covereth all sins.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:9 | KJV

Those things, which ye have both learned, and received, and heard, and seen in me, do: and the God of peace shall be with you.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:22b-23 | KJV

Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat; neither for the body, what ye shall put on. The life is more than meat, and the body is more than raiment.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 5:3 | KJV

My voice shalt thou hear in the morning, O Lord; in the morning will I direct my prayer unto thee, and will look up.

----------


## donnay

1 Kings 2:3  

And keep the charge of the Lord thy God, to walk in his ways, to keep his statutes, and his commandments, and his judgments, and his testimonies, as it is written in the law of Moses, that thou mayest prosper in all that thou doest, and whithersoever thou turnest thyself.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:11

Behold, I come quickly: hold that fast which thou hast, that no man take thy crown.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:1-2  

O Lord, thou hast searched me, and known me.
Thou knowest my downsitting and mine uprising,
thou understandest my thought afar off.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:10

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

----------


## donnay

John 17:15

I pray not that thou shouldest take them out of the world, but that thou shouldest keep them from the evil.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 10:12 

The words of a wise man's mouth are gracious; but the lips of a fool will swallow up himself.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 12:12

For as the body is one, and hath many members, and all the members of that one body, being many, are one body: so also is Christ.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:2

Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 90:4

For a thousand years in thy sight are but as yesterday when it is past, and as a watch in the night.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 28:1

And it shall come to pass, if thou shalt hearken diligently unto the voice of the Lord thy God, to observe and to do all his commandments which I command thee this day, that the Lord thy God will set thee on high above all nations of the earth.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:21

For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 42:1

As the hart panteth after the water brooks, so panteth my soul after thee, O God.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:16

Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you?

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:8

Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:25

Let thine eyes look right on, and let thine eyelids look straight before thee.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:16

For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

----------


## donnay

Luke 10:27

And he answering said, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy strength, and with all thy mind; and thy neighbour as thyself.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 9:9

The Lord also will be a refuge for the oppressed, a refuge in times of trouble.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:5

Mortify therefore your members which are upon the earth; fornication, uncleanness, inordinate affection, evil concupiscence, and covetousness, which is idolatry.

----------


## donnay

James 3:2

For in many things we offend all. If any man offend not in word, the same is a perfect man, and able also to bridle the whole body.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:10

With my whole heart have I sought thee:
O let me not wander from thy commandments.

----------


## donnay

Acts 3:26

Unto you first God, having raised up his Son Jesus, sent him to bless you, in turning away every one of you from his iniquities.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:20

For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:11  

I have taught thee in the way of wisdom; I have led thee in right paths.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:24

Consider the ravens: for they neither sow nor reap; which neither have storehouse nor barn; and God feedeth them: how much more are ye better than the fowls?


*Don't lose faith... God is in control.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:14 (KJV)

Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 19:7

The law of the Lord is perfect, converting the soul: the testimony of the Lord is sure, making wise the simple.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:55 (KJV)

"O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory?"

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:1-2

There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.

----------


## donnay

Psalms 105.1

O give thanks unto the Lord; call upon his name: make known his deeds among the people.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:2

For there is nothing covered, that shall not be revealed; neither hid, that shall not be known.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:1

Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:2

When pride cometh, then cometh shame: but with the lowly is wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Romans 6:15

What then? shall we sin, because we are not under the law, but under grace? God forbid.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:4

Ye are of God, little children, and have overcome them: because greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world.

----------


## donnay

A two verse day...

Colossians 2:8

Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ.

Psalm 112:1

Praise ye the Lord. Blessed is the man that feareth the Lord, that delighteth greatly in his commandments.

----------


## donnay

John 3:6

That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

----------


## donnay

John 14:23

Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man love me, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come unto him, and make our abode with him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 32:1

Blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 10:3

For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war after the flesh.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:57

But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 42:8

Yet the Lord will command his lovingkindness in the day time, and in the night his song shall be with me, and my prayer unto the God of my life.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:19

But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:7

Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:11

A fool uttereth all his mind: but a wise man keepeth it in till afterwards.

----------


## donnay

Jonah 2:9

But I will sacrifice unto thee with the voice of thanksgiving; I will pay that that I have vowed. Salvation is of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 13:22

He also that received seed among the thorns is he that heareth the word; and the care of this world, and the deceitfulness of riches, choke the word, and he becometh unfruitful.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 23:1-2

The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
he leadeth me beside the still waters.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 2:3

And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it: because that in it he had rested from all his work which God created and made.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:11-12

And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them. For it is a shame even to speak of those things which are done of them in secret.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:8

Cause me to hear thy lovingkindness in the morning;
for in thee do I trust:
cause me to know the way wherein I should walk;
for I lift up my soul unto thee.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:1

Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 3:18

Let no man deceive himself. If any man among you seemeth to be wise in this world, let him become a fool, that he may be wise.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 5:10

He that loveth silver shall not be satisfied with silver; nor he that loveth abundance with increase: this is also vanity.

----------


## donnay

John 1:14

And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:14

Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:1-2

I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help.  My help cometh from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:13

And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:14

For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:6

In my distress I called upon the Lord,
and cried unto my God:
he heard my voice out of his temple,
and my cry came before him, even into his ears.

----------


## donnay

John 6:51

I am the living bread which came down from heaven: if any man eat of this bread, he shall live for ever: and the bread that I will give is my flesh, which I will give for the life of the world.

----------


## donnay

John 6:57

As the living Father hath sent me, and I live by the Father: so he that eateth me, even he shall live by me.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 3:1

To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:38

Give, and it shall be given unto you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom. For with the same measure that ye mete withal it shall be measured to you again.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 65:1

I am sought of them that asked not for me;
I am found of them that sought me not:
I said, Behold me, behold me,
unto a nation that was not called by my name.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 73:26

My flesh and my heart faileth:
but God is the strength of my heart,
and my portion for ever.

----------


## donnay

Mark 11:23

For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith.

----------


## donnay

James 2:17

Even so faith, if it hath not works, is dead, being alone.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 29:11

The Lord will give strength unto his people; the Lord will bless his people with peace.

----------


## donnay

James 3:13

Who is a wise man and endued with knowledge among you? let him shew out of a good conversation his works with meekness of wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Acts 3:19

Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:11

Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee.

----------


## donnay

John 3:36

He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 1:21

And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Jesus: for he shall save his people from their sins.

----------


## donnay

Luke 2:11

For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 108:3

I will praise thee, O Lord, among the people: and I will sing praises unto thee among the nations.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:45

For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:6

If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:3

Commit thy works unto the Lord, and thy thoughts shall be established.

----------


## donnay

John 8:31-32

Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed; And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:17

Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:5-6

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart;
and lean not unto thine own understanding.
In all thy ways acknowledge him,
and he shall direct thy paths.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:10

But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:18

For I reckon that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us.

----------


## donnay

Micah 7:18

Who is a God like unto thee,
that pardoneth iniquity,
and passeth by the transgression
of the remnant of his heritage?
he retaineth not his anger for ever,
because he delighteth in mercy.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:21

Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.

----------


## donnay

Romans 10:4

For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to every one that believeth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:19

Oh how great is thy goodness,
which thou hast laid up for them that fear thee;
which thou hast wrought for them that trust in thee
before the sons of men!

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 30:16

In that I command thee this day to love the Lord thy God, to walk in his ways, and to keep his commandments and his statutes and his judgments, that thou mayest live and multiply: and the Lord thy God shall bless thee in the land whither thou goest to possess it.

----------


## Intrepid

Wow, this forum dried up and blew away, eh?

Where's Sola Fide when you need him......

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:18

For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:20

He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good: and whoso trusteth in the Lord, happy is he.

----------


## donnay

Acts 2:38

Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost.

----------


## donnay

Micah 6:8

He hath shewed thee, O man, what is good;
and what doth the Lord require of thee,
but to do justly, and to love mercy,
and to walk humbly with thy God?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:12

As far as the east is from the west,
so far hath he removed our transgressions from us.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:25

If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit.

----------


## donnay

Amos 5:14

Seek good, and not evil,
that ye may live:
and so the Lord, the God of hosts, shall be with you,
as ye have spoken.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:24

Pleasant words are as an honeycomb,
sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:23

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:29

He giveth power to the faint;
and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 42:11

Why art thou cast down, O my soul?
and why art thou disquieted within me?
hope thou in God:
for I shall yet praise him,
who is the health of my countenance, and my God.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:5

Who is he that overcometh the world, but he that believeth that Jesus is the Son of God?

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:10

As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all men, especially unto them who are of the household of faith.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:6

I stretch forth my hands unto thee: my soul thirsteth after thee, as a thirsty land. Selah

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:5

This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all.

----------


## Gaius Marius

Thank you for posting these Donnay.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 1:28-29

And base things of the world, and things which are despised, hath God chosen, yea, and things which are not, to bring to nought things that are: That no flesh should glory in his presence.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:12

There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof are the ways of death.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:21-22

Beloved, if our heart condemn us not, then have we confidence toward God. And whatsoever we ask, we receive of him, because we keep his commandments, and do those things that are pleasing in his sight.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 4:1

Forasmuch then as Christ hath suffered for us in the flesh, arm yourselves likewise with the same mind: for he that hath suffered in the flesh hath ceased from sin.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:3

Trust in the Lord, and do good; so shalt thou dwell in the land, and verily thou shalt be fed.

----------


## donnay

Acts 4:11

This is the stone which was set at nought of you builders, which is become the head of the corner.

----------


## donnay

Job 19:25

For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:26

He coveteth greedily all the day long: but the righteous giveth and spareth not.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:25

Therefore I say unto you, Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment?

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:17

That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:4

For there is not a word in my tongue, but, lo, O Lord, thou knowest it altogether.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Psalm 139:4
> 
> For there is not a word in my tongue, but, lo, O Lord, thou knowest it altogether.

----------


## donnay

Acts 20:24

But none of these things move me, neither count I my life dear unto myself, so that I might finish my course with joy, and the ministry, which I have received of the Lord Jesus, to testify the gospel of the grace of God.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:3

And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?

----------


## donnay

John 3:17

For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.

----------


## acptulsa

Exodus 22:2

If a thief is caught breaking in at night and is struck a fatal blow, the defender is not guilty of bloodshed

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:14

For if ye forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 68:6

God setteth the solitary in families: he bringeth out those which are bound with chains: but the rebellious dwell in a dry land.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:38

And he that taketh not his cross, and followeth after me, is not worthy of me.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:8

So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:10

The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the Lord shall not want any good thing.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:17

For the flesh lusteth against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh: and these are contrary the one to the other: so that ye cannot do the things that ye would.

----------


## donnay

John 13:34

A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:7

I will praise thee with uprightness of heart, when I shall have learned thy righteous judgments.

----------


## donnay

John 15:16

Ye have not chosen me, but I have chosen you, and ordained you, that ye should go and bring forth fruit, and that your fruit should remain: that whatsoever ye shall ask of the Father in my name, he may give it you.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:10

That I may know him, and the power of his resurrection, and the fellowship of his sufferings, being made conformable unto his death.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 39:12

Hear my prayer, O Lord,
and give ear unto my cry;
hold not thy peace at my tears:
for I am a stranger with thee,
and a sojourner, as all my fathers were.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:26

Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered.

----------


## donnay

Mark 12:31

And the second is like, namely this, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. There is none other commandment greater than these.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 28:13

He that covereth his sins shall not prosper:
but whoso confesseth and forsaketh them shall have mercy.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:11

Through faith also Sara herself received strength to conceive seed, and was delivered of a child when she was past age, because she judged him faithful who had promised.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:10

For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:1

In thee, O Lord, do I put my trust; let me never be ashamed: deliver me in thy righteousness.

----------


## donnay

James 1:13

Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:7-8

For we brought nothing into this world, and it is certain we can carry nothing out. And having food and raiment let us be therewith content.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:16

He that keepeth the commandment keepeth his own soul; but he that despiseth his ways shall die.

----------


## donnay

Daniel 4:37

Now I Nebuchadnezzar praise and extol and honour the King of heaven, all whose works are truth, and his ways judgment: and those that walk in pride he is able to abase.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:16

The Spirit itself beareth witness with our spirit, that we are the children of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 32:7

Thou art my hiding place;
thou shalt preserve me from trouble;
thou shalt compass me about with songs of deliverance. Selah

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:4

For whatsoever is born of God overcometh the world: and this is the victory that overcometh the world, even our faith.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:11

Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:3

He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:13

But now in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes were far off are made nigh by the blood of Christ.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 13:8

Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:21

He that followeth after righteousness and mercy findeth life, righteousness, and honour.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:1

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 3:5

He therefore that ministereth to you the Spirit, and worketh miracles among you, doeth he it by the works of the law, or by the hearing of faith?

----------


## donnay

Lamentations 5:19

Thou, O Lord, remainest for ever; thy throne from generation to generation.

----------


## donnay

James 4:7

Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.


ETA another verse for those who wish for war without God's help.


2 Corinthians 10:3

For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war after the flesh.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:22

A merry heart doeth good like a medicine: but a broken spirit drieth the bones.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 19:8

The statutes of the Lord are right,
rejoicing the heart:
the commandment of the Lord is pure,
enlightening the eyes.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:15-16

See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:11

But thou, O man of God, flee these things; and follow after righteousness, godliness, faith, love, patience, meekness.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:7  

"Wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding."

----------


## donnay

Psalm 10:12

Arise, O Lord; O God, lift up thine hand: forget not the humble.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:11

For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 6:8

For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.

----------


## donnay

James 4:4

Ye adulterers and adulteresses, know ye not that the friendship of the world is enmity with God? whosoever therefore will be a friend of the world is the enemy of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:6-7  KJV

6 And he shall bring forth thy righteousness as the light, and thy judgment as the noonday.

7 Rest in the Lord, and wait patiently for him: fret not thyself because of him who prospereth in his way, because of the man who bringeth wicked devices to pass.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 18:21

Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12

For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25-26

Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:13

For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand, saying unto thee, Fear not; I will help thee.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:6-7

Be careful for nothing; but in every thing by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God. And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:6

Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12

For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world.

----------


## donnay

James 4:10

Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:26

For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 79:9

Help us, O God of our salvation,
for the glory of thy name:
and deliver us, and purge away our sins,
for thy name's sake.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:24

Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 32:7

Thou art my hiding place;
thou shalt preserve me from trouble;
thou shalt compass me about with songs of deliverance. Selah

----------


## donnay

Happy Resurrection Day!

Matthew 28:5-6
And the angel answered and said unto the women, Fear not ye: for I know that ye seek Jesus, which was crucified. He is not here: for he is risen, as he said. Come, see the place where the Lord lay.

1 Corinthians 5:7
Purge out therefore the old leaven, that ye may be a new lump, as ye are unleavened. For even Christ our passover is sacrificed for us.

John 3:16
16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 108:5

Be thou exalted, O God, above the heavens:
and thy glory above all the earth.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:6

But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 60:1

Arise, shine; for thy light is come,
and the glory of the Lord is risen upon thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:25

The fear of man bringeth a snare:
but whoso putteth his trust in the Lord shall be safe.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 11:29-30

Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18

Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing. In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:19

Many are the afflictions of the righteous:
but the Lord delivereth him out of them all.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10

Fear thou not; for I am with thee:
be not dismayed; for I am thy God:
I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee;
yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:6

But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:20

The tongue of the just is as choice silver:
the heart of the wicked is little worth.

----------


## donnay

James 5:14-15

Is any sick among you? let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord: And the prayer of faith shall save the sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he have committed sins, they shall be forgiven him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:15

Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:8

The Lord is merciful and gracious,
slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:19-20

Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 23:25

And ye shall serve the Lord your God, and he shall bless thy bread, and thy water; and I will take sickness away from the midst of thee.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 12:13

Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God, and keep his commandments: for this is the whole duty of man.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:6

Therefore let us not sleep, as do others; but let us watch and be sober.

----------


## donnay

John 13:35

By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 120:2

Deliver my soul, O Lord,
from lying lips,
and from a deceitful tongue.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 13:6

So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.

----------


## donnay

Romans 16:17

Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 9:1

I will praise thee, O Lord, with my whole heart;
I will shew forth all thy marvellous works.

----------


## donnay

Numbers 23:19

God is not a man, that he should lie; neither the son of man, that he should repent: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:10

Now he that ministereth seed to the sower both minister bread for your food, and multiply your seed sown, and increase the fruits of your righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 8:13

The fear of the Lord is to hate evil:
pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way,
and the froward mouth, do I hate.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:13-14

For thou hast possessed my reins:
thou hast covered me in my mother's womb.
I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made:
marvellous are thy works;
and that my soul knoweth right well.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 44:3

For they got not the land in possession by their own sword,
neither did their own arm save them:
but thy right hand, and thine arm,
and the light of thy countenance, because thou hadst a favour unto them.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 25:1

O Lord, thou art my God;
I will exalt thee, I will praise thy name;
for thou hast done wonderful things;
thy counsels of old
are faithfulness and truth.

----------


## donnay

John 1:18

No man hath seen God at any time, the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared him.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 4:10

For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up.

----------


## donnay

James 1:6

But let him ask in faith, nothing wavering. For he that wavereth is like a wave of the sea driven with the wind and tossed.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:16

Be of the same mind one toward another. Mind not high things, but condescend to men of low estate. Be not wise in your own conceits.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:9

A man's heart deviseth his way:
but the Lord directeth his steps.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:29

He that is slow to wrath is of great understanding:
but he that is hasty of spirit exalteth folly.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:9

He that covereth a transgression seeketh love;
but he that repeateth a matter separateth very friends.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:133

Order my steps in thy word:
and let not any iniquity have dominion over me.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:11

Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Zephaniah 3:17

The Lord thy God in the midst of thee is mighty;
he will save,
he will rejoice over thee with joy;
he will rest in his love,
he will joy over thee with singing.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:14

For if ye forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you.

----------


## donnay

John 4:14

But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:20

Deceit is in the heart of them that imagine evil:
but to the counsellors of peace is joy.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:39

He that findeth his life shall lose it: and he that loseth his life for my sake shall find it.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:15

And he said unto them, Take heed, and beware of covetousness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 118:8

It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:13

Happy is the man that findeth wisdom, and the man that getteth understanding.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:15

Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

----------


## donnay

Acts 2:33

Therefore being by the right hand of God exalted, and having received of the Father the promise of the Holy Ghost, he hath shed forth this, which ye now see and hear.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:24

Put away from thee a froward mouth, and perverse lips put far from thee.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 13:20-21

Now the God of peace, that brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, that great shepherd of the sheep, through the blood of the everlasting covenant, Make you perfect in every good work to do his will, working in you that which is wellpleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ; to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25-26

Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

----------


## donnay

Matthew 11:28

Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:57

But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

John 15:13

Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 73:26

My flesh and my heart faileth:
but God is the strength of my heart,
and my portion for ever.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 23:25

And ye shall serve the Lord your God, and he shall bless thy bread, and thy water; and I will take sickness away from the midst of thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Psalm 91:1-2
> 
> He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
> shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
> I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
> my God; in him will I trust.


Have faith he will take care of our troubles.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:13

There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:38

Give, and it shall be given unto you; good measure, pressed down, and shaken together, and running over, shall men give into your bosom. For with the same measure that ye mete withal it shall be measured to you again.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 28:7

The Lord is my strength and my shield;
my heart trusted in him, and I am helped:
therefore my heart greatly rejoiceth;
and with my song will I praise him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:18

My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 55:9

For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:30

I have chosen the way of truth:
thy judgments have I laid before me.

----------


## donnay

Genesis 1:27

So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 4:9-10

There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God. For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:13

For I the Lord thy God
will hold thy right hand,
saying unto thee, Fear not;
I will help thee.

----------


## donnay

James 1:19

Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 28:1

And it shall come to pass, if thou shalt hearken diligently unto the voice of the Lord thy God, to observe and to do all his commandments which I command thee this day, that the Lord thy God will set thee on high above all nations of the earth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:1

I will extol thee, my God, O king;
and I will bless thy name for ever and ever.

----------


## donnay

3 John 1:2

Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:3

To do justice and judgment
is more acceptable to the Lord than sacrifice.

----------


## donnay

Luke 9:48

And said unto them, Whosoever shall receive this child in my name receiveth me: and whosoever shall receive me receiveth him that sent me: for he that is least among you all, the same shall be great.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:27-28

But I say unto you which hear, Love your enemies, do good to them which hate you, Bless them that curse you, and pray for them which despitefully use you.

----------


## donnay

John 10:28-30

And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. I and my Father are one.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:5

A fool despiseth his father's instruction:
but he that regardeth reproof is prudent.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:1

Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:15

Rejoice with them that do rejoice, and weep with them that weep.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 25:5

Lead me in thy truth, and teach me:
for thou art the God of my salvation;
on thee do I wait all the day.

----------


## donnay

Numbers 6:24-26

The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:
The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:
The Lord lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace.

----------


## donnay

Luke 4:18

The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he hath anointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach deliverance to the captives, and recovering of sight to the blind, to set at liberty them that are bruised.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:3-4

Let not mercy and truth forsake thee:
bind them about thy neck;
write them upon the table of thine heart:
So shalt thou find favour and good understanding
in the sight of God and man.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:10

Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 147:3

He healeth the broken in heart,
and bindeth up their wounds.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:6

He only is my rock and my salvation:
he is my defence; I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:21-22

Prove all things; hold fast that which is good. Abstain from all appearance of evil.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:20

Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 11:5

As thou knowest not what is the way of the spirit, nor how the bones do grow in the womb of her that is with child: even so thou knowest not the works of God who maketh all.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:32

And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.

----------


## donnay

John 14:15

If ye love me, keep my commandments.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:29-31

29 For whom he did foreknow, he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren.

30 Moreover whom he did predestinate, them he also called: and whom he called, them he also justified: and whom he justified, them he also glorified.

31 What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8

Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous.

----------


## donnay

Job 19:25

For I know that my redeemer liveth,
and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 1:3

Who being the brightness of his glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high.

----------


## donnay

Mark 8:36

For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 2:6

For the Lord giveth wisdom:
out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:33

The fear of the Lord is the instruction of wisdom;
and before honour is humility.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:12

Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:20

For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:5-6

Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Let your speech be always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:22

A merry heart doeth good like a medicine:
but a broken spirit drieth the bones.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 3:16-17

That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 28:19-20

Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world.

----------


## donnay

Luke 8:16

No man, when he hath lighted a candle, covereth it with a vessel, or putteth it under a bed; but setteth it on a candlestick, that they which enter in may see the light.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:11

For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:18

The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him,
to all that call upon him in truth.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:13

Let us not therefore judge one another any more: but judge this rather, that no man put a stumblingblock or an occasion to fall in his brother's way.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:6

Train up a child in the way he should go:
and when he is old, he will not depart from it.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:14

And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us.

----------


## donnay

John 10:28-30

And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand. I and my Father are one.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:9

If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 2:3

Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 10:12

Arise, O Lord; O God, lift up thine hand:
forget not the humble.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:1

A soft answer turneth away wrath:
but grievous words stir up anger.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 55:7

Let the wicked forsake his way,
and the unrighteous man his thoughts:
and let him return unto the Lord, and he will have mercy upon him;
and to our God, for he will abundantly pardon.

----------


## donnay

Acts 3:19

Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:7-8

The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil:
he shall preserve thy soul.
The Lord shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in
from this time forth, and even for evermore.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:15

Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 27:12

A prudent man foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself;
but the simple pass on, and are punished.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:26

But Jesus beheld them, and said unto them, With men this is impossible; but with God all things are possible.

----------


## donnay

Luke 11:28

But he said, Yea rather, blessed are they that hear the word of God, and keep it.

----------


## donnay

Mark 16:19

So then after the Lord had spoken unto them, he was received up into heaven, and sat on the right hand of God.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:6

But this I say, He which soweth sparingly shall reap also sparingly; and he which soweth bountifully shall reap also bountifully.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:15-16

See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:9

An hypocrite with his mouth destroyeth his neighbour:
but through knowledge shall the just be delivered.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 25:28

He that hath no rule over his own spirit
is like a city that is broken down, and without walls.

----------


## donnay

John 15:5

I am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:14

Depart from evil, and do good;
seek peace, and pursue it.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:13

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.

----------


## donnay

Zephaniah 3:17

The Lord thy God in the midst of thee is mighty;
he will save,
he will rejoice over thee with joy;
he will rest in his love,
he will joy over thee with singing.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:23

A man hath joy by the answer of his mouth:
and a word spoken in due season, how good is it!

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 32:27

Behold, I am the Lord, the God of all flesh: is there any thing too hard for me?

----------


## donnay

John 20:29

Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 33:22

For the Lord is our judge,
the Lord is our lawgiver,
the Lord is our king;
he will save us.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:29

He that is slow to wrath is of great understanding:
but he that is hasty of spirit exalteth folly.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:3

To do justice and judgment
is more acceptable to the Lord than sacrifice.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:9

If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10

Fear thou not; for I am with thee:
be not dismayed; for I am thy God:
I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee;
yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 25:28

He that hath no rule over his own spirit
is like a city that is broken down, and without walls.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 18:12

Before destruction the heart of man is haughty,
and before honour is humility.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 2:20

I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:8

But, beloved, be not ignorant of this one thing, that one day is with the Lord as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 23:6

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
all the days of my life:
and I will dwell in the house of the Lord
for ever.

----------


## donnay

James 1:6

But let him ask in faith, nothing wavering. For he that wavereth is like a wave of the sea driven with the wind and tossed.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:20

For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.

----------


## donnay

Romans 14:11

For it is written, As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.

----------


## donnay

John 4:24

God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:1

Preserve me, O God:
for in thee do I put my trust.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:16

And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:45

For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9

Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 26:3

Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace,
whose mind is stayed on thee:
because he trusteth in thee.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:28

So ought men to love their wives as their own bodies. He that loveth his wife loveth himself.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:16

He that keepeth the commandment keepeth his own soul;
but he that despiseth his ways shall die.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:23-24

Search me, O God, and know my heart:
try me, and know my thoughts:
And see if there be any wicked way in me,
and lead me in the way everlasting.

----------


## donnay

Numbers 6:24-26

The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:
The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:
The Lord lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 63:1

O God, thou art my God;
early will I seek thee:
my soul thirsteth for thee,
my flesh longeth for thee
in a dry and thirsty land,
where no water is.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:11

But thou, O man of God, flee these things; and follow after righteousness, godliness, faith, love, patience, meekness.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:17-18

17 That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him:

18 The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8

Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:105

Thy word is a lamp unto my feet,
and a light unto my path.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:13

Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any: even as Christ forgave you, so also do ye.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 9:11

Being enriched in every thing to all bountifulness, which causeth through us thanksgiving to God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 138:8

The Lord will perfect that which concerneth me:
thy mercy, O Lord, endureth for ever:
forsake not the works of thine own hands.

----------


## donnay

John 10:10

The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:31

Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

----------


## donnay

Nahum 1:7

The Lord is good,
a strong hold in the day of trouble;
and he knoweth them that trust in him.

----------


## acptulsa

Sorry, should have posted this the other day.




> 14 Then one of the twelve, called Judas Iscariot, went unto the chief priests,
> 
> 15 And said unto them, What will ye give me, and I will deliver him unto you? And they covenanted with him for thirty pieces of silver.
> 
> 16 And from that time he sought opportunity to betray him.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ment-quot-Coup

Trust in God, not men.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 26:41

Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation: the spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 15:2b

The Lord is with you, while ye be with him; and if ye seek him, he will be found of you; but if ye forsake him, he will forsake you.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 115:1

Not unto us, O Lord, not unto us,
but unto thy name give glory,
for thy mercy, and for thy truth's sake.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:21

For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 1:5

For as the sufferings of Christ abound in us, so our consolation also aboundeth by Christ.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:7-8

Be not wise in thine own eyes:
fear the Lord, and depart from evil.
It shall be health to thy navel,
and marrow to thy bones.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 29:11

For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:38-39

And anyone who does not take his cross and follow me is not worthy of me. Whoever finds his life will lose it, and whoever loses his life for my sake will find it.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 3:16-17

All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.

----------


## TheTexan

> Matthew 6:21
> 
> For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.


My heart is buried several feet below my doghouse ?

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 6:12

All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:12

No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 31:9

Open thy mouth, judge righteously,
and plead the cause of the poor and needy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 4:39

Know therefore this day, and consider it in thine heart, that the Lord he is God in heaven above, and upon the earth beneath: there is none else.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:29

He giveth power to the faint;
and to them that have no might he increaseth strength.

----------


## donnay

Romans 16:17

Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:13

For I the Lord thy God
will hold thy right hand,
saying unto thee, Fear not;
I will help thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:20

He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good:
and whoso trusteth in the Lord, happy is he.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 4:10

For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:34

Righteousness exalteth a nation:
but sin is a reproach to any people.

----------


## donnay

John 6:27

Labour not for the meat which perisheth, but for that meat which endureth unto everlasting life, which the Son of man shall give unto you: for him hath God the Father sealed.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:5

He loveth righteousness and judgment:
the earth is full of the goodness of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 79:9

Help us, O God of our salvation,
for the glory of thy name:
and deliver us, and purge away our sins,
for thy name's sake.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:9

He that walketh uprightly walketh surely:
but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.

----------


## donnay

John 14:6

Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:12

No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:17-18

The righteous cry, and the Lord heareth,
and delivereth them out of all their troubles.
The Lord is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart;
and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:1

Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 4:19

And he saith unto them, Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.

----------


## donnay

Mark 8:36

For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:14

But Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:10

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:7-8

Whither shall I go from thy spirit?
or whither shall I flee from thy presence?
If I ascend up into heaven, thou art there:
if I make my bed in hell, behold, thou art there.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:12

For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:1

Judge not, that ye be not judged.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10

Fear thou not; for I am with thee:
be not dismayed; for I am thy God:
I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee;
yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:14

And above all these things put on charity, which is the bond of perfectness.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:2

And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:1

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:18-19

Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, as silver and gold, from your vain conversation received by tradition from your fathers; But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:18b-19

Thou shalt do no murder, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Honour thy father and thy mother: and, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:20

Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

----------


## donnay

Joshua 1:9

Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the Lord thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:22

Blessed are ye, when men shall hate you, and when they shall separate you from their company, and shall reproach you, and cast out your name as evil, for the Son of man's sake.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:13-14

For thou hast possessed my reins:
thou hast covered me in my mother's womb.
I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made:
marvellous are thy works;
and that my soul knoweth right well.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 11:6

But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 30:9b

For the Lord your God is gracious and merciful, and will not turn away his face from you, if ye return unto him.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:22

Blessed are ye, when men shall hate you, and when they shall separate you from their company, and shall reproach you, and cast out your name as evil, for the Son of man's sake.

----------


## cjm

> Luke 6:22
> 
> Blessed are ye, when men shall hate you, and when they shall separate you from their company, and shall reproach you, and cast out your name as evil, for the Son of man's sake.


Thanks, I kind of needed this one today.

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to donnay again._

----------


## donnay

John 4:14

But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:6

Children's children are the crown of old men;
and the glory of children are their fathers.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 1:23

Turn you at my reproof:
behold, I will pour out my spirit unto you,
I will make known my words unto you.

----------


## donnay

James 4:10

Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 22:22-24

Ye shall not afflict any widow, or fatherless child. If thou afflict them in any wise, and they cry at all unto me, I will surely hear their cry; And my wrath shall wax hot, and I will kill you with the sword; and your wives shall be widows, and your children fatherless.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 11:29-30

Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:11

Seek the Lord and his strength,
seek his face continually.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:22

A merry heart doeth good like a medicine:
but a broken spirit drieth the bones.

----------


## donnay

2 Samuel 22:31

As for God, his way is perfect;
the word of the Lord is tried:
he is a buckler to all them that trust in him.

----------


## donnay

Luke 5:32

I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 26:41

Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation: the spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:18

My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:17

Charge them that are rich in this world, that they be not highminded, nor trust in uncertain riches, but in the living God, who giveth us richly all things to enjoy.

----------


## donnay

James 1:13

Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 133:1 - KJV

Behold, how good and how pleasant it is
for brethren to dwell together in unity!

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:27

And Jesus looking upon them saith, With men it is impossible, but not with God: for with God all things are possible.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 4:15

15 For all things are for your sakes, that the abundant grace might through the thanksgiving of many redound to the glory of God.


Jeremiah 30:19

19 And out of them shall proceed thanksgiving and the voice of them that make merry: and I will multiply them, and they shall not be few; I will also glorify them, and they shall not be small.

----------


## donnay

James 1:25

But whoso looketh into the perfect law of liberty, and continueth therein, he being not a forgetful hearer, but a doer of the work, this man shall be blessed in his deed.

----------


## donnay

Amos 5:4

For thus saith the Lord unto the house of Israel, Seek ye me, and ye shall live.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:20

He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good:
and whoso trusteth in the Lord, happy is he.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:26

He coveteth greedily all the day long:
but the righteous giveth and spareth not.

----------


## donnay

Acts 3:19

Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 97:10

Ye that love the Lord, hate evil:
he preserveth the souls of his saints;
he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked.

----------


## donnay

Romans 10:9

That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 61:1

The Spirit of the Lord God is upon me;
because the Lord hath anointed me
to preach good tidings unto the meek;
he hath sent me to bind up the brokenhearted,
to proclaim liberty to the captives,
and the opening of the prison to them that are bound.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 107:20

He sent his word, and healed them,
and delivered them from their destructions.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:22

The blessing of the Lord, it maketh rich,
and he addeth no sorrow with it.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:9-10

Lie not one to another, seeing that ye have put off the old man with his deeds; And have put on the new man, which is renewed in knowledge after the image of him that created him.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:5-6

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart;
and lean not unto thine own understanding.
In all thy ways acknowledge him,
and he shall direct thy paths.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:10

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 28:13

He that covereth his sins shall not prosper:
but whoso confesseth and forsaketh them shall have mercy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:1

I will bless the Lord at all times:
his praise shall continually be in my mouth.

----------


## donnay

John 1:14

And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:16

For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 18:12

Before destruction the heart of man is haughty,
and before honour is humility.

----------


## donnay

Acts 13:38-39

Be it known unto you therefore, men and brethren, that through this man is preached unto you the forgiveness of sins: And by him all that believe are justified from all things, from which ye could not be justified by the law of Moses.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 19:8

He that getteth wisdom loveth his own soul:
he that keepeth understanding shall find good.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33

I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

John 20:29

Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:11

Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:35

The angel answered, “The Holy Spirit will come on you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you. So the holy one to be born will be called the Son of God.”

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:8

Be alert and of sober mind. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:6

He only is my rock and my salvation:
he is my defence; I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:24

Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:30-31

And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favour with God. And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name Jesus.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 13:14

The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:8

The grass withereth, the flower fadeth:
but the word of our God shall stand for ever.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:18

He that hideth hatred with lying lips,
and he that uttereth a slander, is a fool.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:5-6

Commit thy way unto the Lord;
trust also in him; and he shall bring it to pass.
And he shall bring forth thy righteousness as the light,
and thy judgment as the noonday.

----------


## donnay

Luke 15:10

Likewise, I say unto you, there is joy in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner that repenteth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 2:6

For the Lord giveth wisdom:
out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding.

----------


## donnay

John 14:2

In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

----------


## donnay

Luke 18:27

And he said, The things which are impossible with men are possible with God.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:19-20

Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:7

Rest in the Lord, and wait patiently for him: fret not thyself because of him who prospereth in his way, because of the man who bringeth wicked devices to pass.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:5-6

Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Let your speech be always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 8:13

The fear of the Lord is to hate evil:
pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way,
and the froward mouth, do I hate.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 31:6

Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 16:13

Watch ye, stand fast in the faith, quit you like men, be strong.

----------


## donnay

1 Samuel 2:2

There is none holy as the Lord:
for there is none beside thee:
neither is there any rock like our God.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:8

The grass withereth, the flower fadeth:
but the word of our God shall stand for ever.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:7

But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

----------


## donnay

2 Chronicles 7:14

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

----------


## donnay

James 1:12

Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.

----------


## donnay

2 Samuel 7:22

Wherefore thou art great, O Lord God: for there is none like thee, neither is there any God beside thee, according to all that we have heard with our ears.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25-26

Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:5-7

And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:24

Pleasant words are as an honeycomb,
sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:10

With my whole heart have I sought thee:
O let me not wander from thy commandments.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:16

How much better is it to get wisdom than gold!
and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:12

Blessed is the nation whose God is the Lord;
and the people whom he hath chosen for his own inheritance.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 5:15

As he came forth of his mother's womb, naked shall he return to go as he came, and shall take nothing of his labour, which he may carry away in his hand.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:10

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:13

Keep thy tongue from evil,
and thy lips from speaking guile.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:7

For we walk by faith, not by sight.

----------


## donnay

Romans 3:23-24

For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:29

The way of the Lord is strength to the upright:
but destruction shall be to the workers of iniquity.

----------


## donnay

Amos 5:14

Seek good, and not evil,
that ye may live:
and so the Lord, the God of hosts, shall be with you,
as ye have spoken.

----------


## donnay

Romans 16:17

Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 29:11

The Lord will give strength unto his people;
the Lord will bless his people with peace.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Romans 16:17
> 
> Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.


"Avoid them."

Easier said than done for some, perhaps.  Although, a necessary endeavor. I think it's completely appropriate and we should do what we can to take this stance in this climate. Let us not seek confrontation with them. The truth will win in the end.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:28

For the Lord loveth judgment,
and forsaketh not his saints;
they are preserved for ever:
but the seed of the wicked shall be cut off.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:16

Hereby perceive we the love of God, because he laid down his life for us: and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 3:4

For every house is builded by some man; but he that built all things is God.

----------


## donnay

Romans 13:8

Owe no man any thing, but to love one another: for he that loveth another hath fulfilled the law.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 56:4

In God I will praise his word,
in God I have put my trust;
I will not fear what flesh can do unto me.

----------


## donnay

John 20:29

Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:1

Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 44:22

I have blotted out, as a thick cloud, thy transgressions, and, as a cloud, thy sins: return unto me; for I have redeemed thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:1

Preserve me, O God:
for in thee do I put my trust.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 28:13

He that covereth his sins shall not prosper:
but whoso confesseth and forsaketh them shall have mercy.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:26

For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:1

A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches,
and loving favour rather than silver and gold.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:7

The rich ruleth over the poor,
and the borrower is servant to the lender.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 53:5

But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.

----------


## donnay

3 John 1:4

I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth.

----------


## donnay

I John 3:16

Hereby perceive we the love of God, because he laid down his life for us: and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:45

A good man out of the good treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is good; and an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is evil: for of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaketh.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:5

He loveth righteousness and judgment:
the earth is full of the goodness of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 4:17

From that time Jesus began to preach, and to say, Repent: for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:12

For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 105:1

O give thanks unto the Lord; call upon his name:
make known his deeds among the people.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 13:10

Only by pride cometh contention:
but with the well advised is wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Philemon 1:25

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with your spirit. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 13:5

Let your conversation be without covetousness; and be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:1

Preserve me, O God:
for in thee do I put my trust.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:11

Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:12

Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering.

----------


## donnay

John 8:31-32

Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed; And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.

----------


## donnay

James 4:7

Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 31:6

Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:1

See what great love the Father has lavished on us, that we should be called children of God! And that is what we are! The reason the world does not know us is that it did not know him.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 5:6

Humble yourselves, therefore, under God’s mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:33

Wisdom’s instruction is to fear the Lord,
and humility comes before honor.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:33

Do not be misled: “Bad company corrupts good character.”

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:5-6

Be wise in the way you act toward outsiders; make the most of every opportunity. Let your conversation be always full of grace, seasoned with salt, so that you may know how to answer everyone.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 149:4

For the Lord takes delight in his people;
he crowns the humble with victory.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:13

Bear with each other and forgive one another if any of you has a grievance against someone. Forgive as the Lord forgave you.

----------


## Marenco

Christ is my rock, and that's how I roll...

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:26

What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? Or what can anyone give in exchange for their soul?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 67:7

May God bless us still,
so that all the ends of the earth will fear him.

----------


## donnay

Luke 15:10

In the same way, I tell you, there is rejoicing in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner who repents.

----------


## donnay

Numbers 6:24-26

The Lord bless you and keep you;
the Lord make his face shine on you
and be gracious to you;
the Lord turn his face toward you
and give you peace.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:11-12

My son, do not despise the Lord’s discipline,
and do not resent his rebuke,
because the Lord disciplines those he loves,
as a father the son he delights in.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:30

As for God, his way is perfect: The Lord’s word is flawless; he shields all who take refuge in him.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:24

Diligent hands will rule,
but laziness ends in forced labor.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 59:16

But I will sing of your strength,
in the morning I will sing of your love;
for you are my fortress,
my refuge in times of trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:1-2 - KJV

I will love thee, O Lord, my strength.
The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer;
my God, my strength, in whom I will trust;
my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower.

----------


## donnay

Acts 2:38 - KJV

Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 4:5-6 - KJV

Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Let your speech be always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 9:10 - KJV

And they that know thy name will put their trust in thee:
for thou, Lord, hast not forsaken them that seek thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:18

The wicked worketh a deceitful work:
but to him that soweth righteousness shall be a sure reward.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:13-14

For thou hast possessed my reins:
thou hast covered me in my mother's womb.
I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made:
marvellous are thy works;
and that my soul knoweth right well.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12

For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world.

----------


## donnay

Ezekiel 3:17 | KJV

Son of man, I have made thee a watchman unto the house of Israel: therefore hear the word at my mouth, and give them warning from me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:15 - KJV

Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.

----------


## donnay

Luke 24:6-7

He is not here, but is risen: remember how he spake unto you when he was yet in Galilee, Saying, The Son of man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, and be crucified, and the third day rise again.

----------


## donnay

Titus 2:11-12

For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 44:22

I have blotted out, as a thick cloud,
thy transgressions, and, as a cloud, thy sins:
return unto me;
for I have redeemed thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:22

A merry heart doeth good like a medicine:
but a broken spirit drieth the bones.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:26

For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 32:17

Ah Lord God! behold, thou hast made the heaven and the earth by thy great power and stretched out arm, and there is nothing too hard for thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 30:5

Every word of God is pure:
he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 4:32

And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.

----------


## donnay

James 3:17 - KJV

But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, and easy to be intreated, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality, and without hypocrisy.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 3:8

But, beloved, be not ignorant of this one thing, that one day is with the Lord as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.

----------


## donnay

John 16:7

Nevertheless I tell you the truth; It is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the Comforter will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:38-39

For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 27:12

A prudent man foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself;
but the simple pass on, and are punished.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:13

There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

----------


## donnay

John 17:24

Father, I will that they also, whom thou hast given me, be with me where I am; that they may behold my glory, which thou hast given me: for thou lovedst me before the foundation of the world.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:6

He only is my rock and my salvation:
he is my defence; I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 2:5

For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 17:7-8

Blessed is the man that trusteth in the Lord,
and whose hope the Lord is.
For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters,
and that spreadeth out her roots by the river,
and shall not see when heat cometh,
but her leaf shall be green;
and shall not be careful in the year of drought,
neither shall cease from yielding fruit.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 18:2

A fool hath no delight in understanding,
but that his heart may discover itself.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 2:16

As free, and not using your liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:2

When pride cometh, then cometh shame:
but with the lowly is wisdom.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 3:16

And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness:
God was manifest in the flesh,
justified in the Spirit,
seen of angels,
preached unto the Gentiles,
believed on in the world,
received up into glory.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 40:8

The grass withereth, the flower fadeth: but the word of our God shall stand for ever.

----------


## donnay

Luke 24:6-7

He is not here, but is risen: remember how he spake unto you when he was yet in Galilee, Saying, The Son of man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, and be crucified, and the third day rise again.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 1:7

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge:
but fools despise wisdom and instruction.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:27

And Jesus looking upon them saith, With men it is impossible, but not with God: for with God all things are possible.

----------


## donnay

John 14:2

In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:2

Treasures of wickedness profit nothing:
but righteousness delivereth from death.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 3:17

Now the Lord is that Spirit: and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 3:5

He that overcometh, the same shall be clothed in white raiment; and I will not blot out his name out of the book of life, but I will confess his name before my Father, and before his angels.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:19-20

Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 9:10

And they that know thy name will put their trust in thee: for thou, Lord, hast not forsaken them that seek thee.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 16:26

For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 12:4

And in that day shall ye say,
Praise the Lord, call upon his name,
declare his doings among the people,
make mention that his name is exalted.

----------


## donnay

James 3:18

And the fruit of righteousness is sown in peace of them that make peace.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 15:6

For the Lord thy God blesseth thee, as he promised thee: and thou shalt lend unto many nations, but thou shalt not borrow; and thou shalt reign over many nations, but they shall not reign over thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:24

The hand of the diligent shall bear rule: but the slothful shall be under tribute.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 4:18

And the Lord shall deliver me from every evil work, and will preserve me unto his heavenly kingdom: to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 13:14

The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:22

Blessed are ye, when men shall hate you, and when they shall separate you from their company, and shall reproach you, and cast out your name as evil, for the Son of man's sake.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:22

The blessing of the Lord, it maketh rich,
and he addeth no sorrow with it.

----------


## donnay

1 John 1:7

But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 22:4

By humility and the fear of the Lord are riches, and honour, and life.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 20:12

Honour thy father and thy mother: that thy days may be long upon the land which the Lord thy God giveth thee.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:10

Fear thou not; for I am with thee:
be not dismayed; for I am thy God:
I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee;
yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:18

The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him, to all that call upon him in truth.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:37

For with God nothing shall be impossible.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 1:8

I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.

----------


## donnay

Romans 16:17

Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 7:15

Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 25:28

He that hath no rule over his own spirit
is like a city that is broken down, and without walls.

----------


## donnay

Acts 3:19

Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:28

And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.

----------


## donnay

3 John 1:4

I have no greater joy than to hear that my children walk in truth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 30:8

Remove far from me vanity and lies: give me neither poverty nor riches; feed me with food convenient for me.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 4:8

And above all things have fervent charity among yourselves: for charity shall cover the multitude of sins.

----------


## donnay

Acts 10:34-35

Then Peter opened his mouth, and said, Of a truth I perceive that God is no respecter of persons: But in every nation he that feareth him, and worketh righteousness, is accepted with him.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:11

Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## donnay

Jude 1:2

Mercy unto you, and peace, and love, be multiplied.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 4:17

For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, worketh for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory.

----------


## donnay

2 Timothy 3:16-17

All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works.

----------


## donnay

John 8:36

If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 68:19

Blessed be the Lord, who daily loadeth us with benefits,
even the God of our salvation. Selah.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 8:13

The fear of the Lord is to hate evil:
pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way,
and the froward mouth, do I hate.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 3:16-17

That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 2:6

For the Lord giveth wisdom: out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding.

----------


## donnay

James 3:17

But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, and easy to be intreated, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality, and without hypocrisy.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:33

Be not deceived: evil communications corrupt good manners.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:3

For thou art my rock and my fortress; therefore for thy name's sake lead me, and guide me.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:7

The memory of the just is blessed:
but the name of the wicked shall rot.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 1:3-4

Blessed be God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort; Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:14

Depart from evil, and do good;
seek peace, and pursue it.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:23

A man's pride shall bring him low:
but honour shall uphold the humble in spirit.

----------


## donnay

Romans 3:23-24

For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 5:18

Behold that which I have seen: it is good and comely for one to eat and to drink, and to enjoy the good of all his labour that he taketh under the sun all the days of his life, which God giveth him: for it is his portion.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 2:6

For the Lord giveth wisdom:
out of his mouth cometh knowledge and understanding.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 44:22

I have blotted out, as a thick cloud,
thy transgressions, and, as a cloud, thy sins:
return unto me;
for I have redeemed thee.

----------


## donnay

1 Samuel 2:2

There is none holy as the Lord: for there is none beside thee: neither is there any rock like our God.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 2:9

But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:9-10

Lie not one to another, seeing that ye have put off the old man with his deeds; And have put on the new man, which is renewed in knowledge after the image of him that created him.

----------


## donnay

Romans 16:20

And the God of peace shall bruise Satan under your feet shortly. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:21

The wicked borroweth, and payeth not again:
but the righteous sheweth mercy, and giveth.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:5-7

And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.

----------


## donnay

Mark 1:15

The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand: repent ye, and believe the gospel.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:18

The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him,
to all that call upon him in truth.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 15:6

For the Lord thy God blesseth thee, as he promised thee: and thou shalt lend unto many nations, but thou shalt not borrow; and thou shalt reign over many nations, but they shall not reign over thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:18

The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him,
to all that call upon him in truth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 30:5

Every word of God is pure:
he is a shield unto them that put their trust in him.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:15

Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

----------


## donnay

James 4:10

Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:28

And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 105:4

Seek the Lord, and his strength:
seek his face evermore.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:9

But they that will be rich fall into temptation and a snare, and into many foolish and hurtful lusts, which drown men in destruction and perdition.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:9-10

After this manner therefore pray ye:
Our Father which art in heaven,
Hallowed be thy name.
Thy kingdom come,
Thy will be done in earth,
as it is in heaven.

----------


## donnay

John 14:6

Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:7

Wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 32:4

He is the Rock, his work is perfect: for all his ways are judgment: a God of truth and without iniquity, just and right is he.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:15-16

See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:5-6

Trust in the Lord with all thine heart;
and lean not unto thine own understanding.
In all thy ways acknowledge him,
and he shall direct thy paths.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:11

Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

Job 42:10

And the Lord turned the captivity of Job, when he prayed for his friends: also the Lord gave Job twice as much as he had before.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 91:1-2

He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High
shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.
I will say of the Lord, He is my refuge and my fortress:
my God; in him will I trust.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:7

But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:15-16

Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 1:13

Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:10

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:18

For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:8

Better is a little with righteousness than great revenues without right.

----------


## donnay

Romans 6:14

For sin shall not have dominion over you: for ye are not under the law, but under grace.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 108:3

I will praise thee, O Lord, among the people:
and I will sing praises unto thee among the nations.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:23

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 21:3-4

And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God. And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

----------


## donnay

James 4:7

Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 18:10

The name of the Lord is a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

Jeremiah 32:17

Ah Lord God! behold, thou hast made the heaven and the earth by thy great power and stretched out arm, and there is nothing too hard for thee.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:8

For ye were sometimes darkness, but now are ye light in the Lord: walk as children of light.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:14

For if ye forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:1-2

My son, forget not my law;
but let thine heart keep my commandments:
For length of days, and long life,
and peace, shall they add to thee.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:10

Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:15

Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother.

----------


## donnay

Mark 12:30

And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind, and with all thy strength: this is the first commandment.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:13

For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only use not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:14

Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:2

Treasures of wickedness profit nothing: but righteousness delivereth from death.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 19:30

But many that are first shall be last; and the last shall be first.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 18:20

For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 17:28

Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise:
and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:15-16

See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.

----------


## donnay

Colossians 3:18-19

Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, as it is fit in the Lord. Husbands, love your wives, and be not bitter against them.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:27

And Jesus looking upon them saith, With men it is impossible, but not with God: for with God all things are possible.

----------


## donnay

Job 19:25

For I know that my redeemer liveth,
and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 25:6-7

Remember, O Lord, thy tender mercies and thy lovingkindnesses;
for they have been ever of old.
Remember not the sins of my youth,
nor my transgressions:
according to thy mercy remember thou me
for thy goodness' sake, O Lord.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:15

My times are in thy hand:
deliver me from the hand of mine enemies,
and from them that persecute me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:44

But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you.

----------


## donnay

Joel 2:13

And rend your heart,
and not your garments,
and turn unto the Lord your God:
for he is gracious and merciful,
slow to anger, and of great kindness,
and repenteth him of the evil.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:13

Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:23

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 27:10

Thine own friend, and thy father's friend, forsake not;
neither go into thy brother's house in the day of thy calamity:
for better is a neighbour that is near than a brother far off.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 62:2

He only is my rock and my salvation;
he is my defence; I shall not be greatly moved.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 1:16

Howbeit for this cause I obtained mercy, that in me first Jesus Christ might shew forth all longsuffering, for a pattern to them which should hereafter believe on him to life everlasting.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:8

Cause me to hear thy lovingkindness in the morning;
for in thee do I trust:
cause me to know the way wherein I should walk;
for I lift up my soul unto thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:18

The wicked worketh a deceitful work: but to him that soweth righteousness shall be a sure reward.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:4

And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath: but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:17

That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:1

Preserve me, O God: for in thee do I put my trust.

----------


## donnay

Luke 12:32

Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 128:1

Blessed is every one that feareth the Lord;
that walketh in his ways.

*I am going on an a electronic-free vacation for the next five days. Be back on Sunday.

God Bless!*

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:35-36

Thou hast also given me the shield of thy salvation: and thy right hand hath holden me up, and thy gentleness hath made me great. Thou hast enlarged my steps under me, that my feet did not slip.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 3:14

I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 22:21

The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 9:10

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy is understanding.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 15:57

But thanks be to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25-26

Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

----------


## donnay

Luke 4:18

The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he hath anointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach deliverance to the captives, and recovering of sight to the blind, to set at liberty them that are bruised.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:37

For with God nothing shall be impossible.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 37:28

For the Lord loveth judgment,
and forsaketh not his saints;
they are preserved for ever:
but the seed of the wicked shall be cut off.

----------


## donnay

Amos 9:6

It is he that buildeth his stories in the heaven,
and hath founded his troop in the earth;
he that calleth for the waters of the sea,
and poureth them out upon the face of the earth:
The Lord is his name.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 139:1-2

O Lord, thou hast searched me, and known me.
Thou knowest my downsitting and mine uprising,
thou understandest my thought afar off.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 4:19

And he saith unto them, Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.

----------


## donnay

Luke 6:45

A good man out of the good treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is good; and an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is evil: for of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaketh.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:2

Every way of a man is right in his own eyes:
but the Lord pondereth the hearts.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:37

For with God nothing shall be impossible.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:5

He loveth righteousness and judgment:
the earth is full of the goodness of the Lord.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:1

Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:10

Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

----------


## donnay

1 John 2:17

And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 105:4

Seek the Lord, and his strength:
seek his face evermore.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 51:10

Create in me a clean heart, O God; and renew a right spirit within me.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:17

Charge them that are rich in this world, that they be not highminded, nor trust in uncertain riches, but in the living God, who giveth us richly all things to enjoy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:1-2

I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills,
from whence cometh my help.
My help cometh from the Lord,
which made heaven and earth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:18

He that hideth hatred with lying lips, and he that uttereth a slander, is a fool.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 4:10

For if they fall, the one will lift up his fellow: but woe to him that is alone when he falleth; for he hath not another to help him up.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:13

Keep thy tongue from evil,
and thy lips from speaking guile.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:45

And I will walk at liberty: for I seek thy precepts.

----------


## donnay

Luke 15:10

Likewise, I say unto you, there is joy in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner that repenteth.

----------


## donnay

Ezekiel 18:30b

Repent, and turn yourselves from all your transgressions; so iniquity shall not be your ruin.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:1

Whoso loveth instruction loveth knowledge: but he that hateth reproof is brutish.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:13

For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only use not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:9

He that walketh uprightly walketh surely:
but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 19:7

The law of the Lord is perfect,
converting the soul:
the testimony of the Lord is sure,
making wise the simple.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 145:18

The Lord is nigh unto all them that call upon him,
to all that call upon him in truth.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 9:10

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom:
and the knowledge of the holy is understanding.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8

Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:11

Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 3:16-17

That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:14

Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 6:12

For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 2:4-5

But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved).

----------


## donnay

Colossians 1:13-14

Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated us into the kingdom of his dear Son: In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:13

There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:17

Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:1-2

There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 5:8

For ye were sometimes darkness, but now are ye light in the Lord: walk as children of light.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:8

The Lord is merciful and gracious,
slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 31:6

Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

Ephesians 1:18

The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 12:20

Deceit is in the heart of them that imagine evil:
but to the counsellors of peace is joy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 33:18

Behold, the eye of the Lord is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 121:7-8

The Lord shall preserve thee from all evil:
he shall preserve thy soul.
The Lord shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in
from this time forth, and even for evermore.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 13:10

Only by pride cometh contention:
but with the well advised is wisdom.

----------


## donnay

Revelation 21:3-4

And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God. And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

----------


## donnay

John 14:1

Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:33

The fear of the Lord is the instruction of wisdom;
and before honour is humility.

----------


## donnay

Luke 4:18

The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he hath anointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach deliverance to the captives, and recovering of sight to the blind, to set at liberty them that are bruised.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:15

The eyes of the Lord are upon the righteous,
and his ears are open unto their cry.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:13

Happy is the man that findeth wisdom,
and the man that getteth understanding.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:13

I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:9

But they that will be rich fall into temptation and a snare, and into many foolish and hurtful lusts, which drown men in destruction and perdition.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 1:7

The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge:
but fools despise wisdom and instruction.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 97:10

Ye that love the Lord, hate evil:
he preserveth the souls of his saints;
he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked.

----------


## donnay

Mark 10:45

For even the Son of man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give his life a ransom for many.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:18

My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:17

Charge them that are rich in this world, that they be not highminded, nor trust in uncertain riches, but in the living God, who giveth us richly all things to enjoy.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 8:5

Thou shalt also consider in thine heart, that, as a man chasteneth his son, so the Lord thy God chasteneth thee.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:34

O give thanks unto the Lord; for he is good;
for his mercy endureth for ever.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:29

He that is slow to wrath is of great understanding:
but he that is hasty of spirit exalteth folly.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:11

Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.

----------


## donnay

Zechariah 7:9-10

Thus speaketh the Lord of hosts, saying, Execute true judgment, and shew mercy and compassions every man to his brother: And oppress not the widow, nor the fatherless, the stranger, nor the poor; and let none of you imagine evil against his brother in your heart.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 59:16

But I will sing of thy power;
yea, I will sing aloud of thy mercy in the morning:
for thou hast been my defence
and refuge in the day of my trouble.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 1:1

Blessed is the man
that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly,
nor standeth in the way of sinners,
nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

----------


## donnay

John 11:25-26

Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

----------


## donnay

Psalm 32:5

I acknowledge my sin unto thee, and mine iniquity have I not hid. I said, I will confess my transgressions unto the Lord; and thou forgavest the iniquity of my sin. Selah.

----------


## donnay

John 8:12

Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

----------


## donnay

John 20:29

Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.

----------


## donnay

Deuteronomy 31:6

Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the Lord thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 5:19

To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8

Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:5

Get wisdom, get understanding: forget it not;
neither decline from the words of my mouth.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 31:1

In thee, O Lord, do I put my trust;
let me never be ashamed:
deliver me in thy righteousness.

----------


## donnay

Exodus 22:22-24

Ye shall not afflict any widow, or fatherless child. If thou afflict them in any wise, and they cry at all unto me, I will surely hear their cry; And my wrath shall wax hot, and I will kill you with the sword; and your wives shall be widows, and your children fatherless.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 43:2

When thou passest through the waters,
I will be with thee;
and through the rivers,
they shall not overflow thee:
when thou walkest through the fire,
thou shalt not be burned;
neither shall the flame kindle upon thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:1-2

My son, forget not my law;
but let thine heart keep my commandments:
For length of days, and long life,
and peace, shall they add to thee.

----------


## donnay

Ecclesiastes 3:12-13

I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life. And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labour, it is the gift of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 24:1

The earth is the Lord's, and the fulness thereof; the world, and they that dwell therein.

----------


## donnay

Hebrews 12:2

Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 16:14

Let all your things be done with charity.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 34:19

Many are the afflictions of the righteous:
but the Lord delivereth him out of them all.

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:21-22

Prove all things; hold fast that which is good. Abstain from all appearance of evil.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 6:13

And lead us not into temptation,
but deliver us from evil:
For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 14:5

A faithful witness will not lie:
but a false witness will utter lies.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:11

For this is the message that ye heard from the beginning, that we should love one another.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 9:10

And they that know thy name will put their trust in thee:
for thou, Lord, hast not forsaken them that seek thee.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 119:45

And I will walk at liberty:
for I seek thy precepts.

----------


## donnay

1 Chronicles 16:11

Seek the Lord and his strength, seek his face continually.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 11:9

An hypocrite with his mouth destroyeth his neighbour:
but through knowledge shall the just be delivered.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 103:17-18

But the mercy of the Lord is
from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him,
and his righteousness unto children's children;
To such as keep his covenant,
and to those that remember his commandments to do them.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 16:8

I have set the Lord always before me:
because he is at my right hand, I shall not be moved.

----------


## donnay

John 14:2

In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:18

For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:8

Finally, be ye all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, be pitiful, be courteous.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:10-11

For he that will love life, and see good days, let him refrain his tongue from evil, and his lips that they speak no guile: Let him eschew evil, and do good; let him seek peace, and ensue it.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:28

And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 4:11

I have taught thee in the way of wisdom;
I have led thee in right paths.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 10:9

He that walketh uprightly walketh surely:
but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.

----------


## donnay

2 Peter 1:5-7

And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 143:10

Teach me to do thy will;
for thou art my God:
thy spirit is good;
lead me into the land of uprightness.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 4:16

For which cause we faint not; but though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day.

----------


## donnay

Galatians 5:1

Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 15:33

The fear of the Lord is the instruction of wisdom;
and before honour is humility.

----------


## donnay

Philippians 4:20

Now unto God and our Father be glory for ever and ever. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Romans 8:31

What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?

----------


## donnay

1 Thessalonians 5:6

Therefore let us not sleep, as do others; but let us watch and be sober.

----------


## donnay

2 Corinthians 13:14

The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with you all. Amen.

----------


## donnay

Mark 1:15

The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand: repent ye, and believe the gospel.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 29:23

A man's pride shall bring him low:
but honour shall uphold the humble in spirit.

----------


## donnay

1 John 3:18

My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.

----------


## donnay

Luke 1:35

And the angel answered and said unto her, The Holy Ghost shall come upon thee, and the power of the Highest shall overshadow thee: therefore also that holy thing which shall be born of thee shall be called the Son of God.
Luke 1:35

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 9:6

For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.

----------


## donnay

1 John 5:11

And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son.

----------


## donnay

John 3:16

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

----------


## donnay

Romans 12:21

Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 10:34

Think not that I am come to send peace on earth: I came not to send peace, but a sword.

----------


## donnay

1 John 4:9

In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.

----------


## donnay

1 Timothy 6:10

For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 10:31

Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 18:35-36

Thou hast also given me the shield of thy salvation:
and thy right hand hath holden me up,
and thy gentleness hath made me great.
Thou hast enlarged my steps under me,
that my feet did not slip.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 4:1

Forasmuch then as Christ hath suffered for us in the flesh, arm yourselves likewise with the same mind: for he that hath suffered in the flesh hath ceased from sin.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 21:3

To do justice and judgment
is more acceptable to the Lord than sacrifice.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 40:11

Withhold not thou thy tender mercies from me, O Lord:
let thy lovingkindness and thy truth continually preserve me.

----------


## donnay

Matthew 5:15-16

Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 146:8

The Lord openeth the eyes of the blind:
the Lord raiseth them that are bowed down:
the Lord loveth the righteous.

----------


## donnay

1 Peter 3:12

For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil.

----------


## donnay

Isaiah 41:13

For I the Lord thy God
will hold thy right hand,
saying unto thee, Fear not;
I will help thee.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 16:20

He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good:
and whoso trusteth in the Lord, happy is he.

----------


## donnay

1 Corinthians 13:2

And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing.

----------


## donnay

John 16:33

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

----------


## donnay

Psalm 25:6-7

Remember, O Lord, thy tender mercies and thy lovingkindnesses;
for they have been ever of old.
Remember not the sins of my youth,
nor my transgressions:
according to thy mercy remember thou me
for thy goodness' sake, O Lord.

----------


## donnay

Proverbs 3:11-12

My son, despise not the chastening of the Lord;
neither be weary of his correction:
For whom the Lord loveth he correcteth;
even as a father the son in whom he delighteth.

----------

